# MC in March, TTC straight away. Wait with me?



## Leinzlove

I lost my baby on March 6. It was a long horrific experience. But, when life gets you down, you have to get back up.

I'm not holding much hope that this cycle will be the one. Or if I will O. But, I'm watching for it and going to give it a go...

Who's with me?


----------



## Krippy

I am with you LeinzLove...I had an early miscarriage on February 2nd. It was devastating as we were hoping that this would be our rainbow BFP. I have been lucky and I ovulated 3 weeks (I knew this through ovulation pain) after my miscarriage and my AF came yesterday. We are TTC this cycle and I am hopeful that this will be it....our long awaited rainbow.

GL to you sweetie!

:dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry for your losses. :hugs: No one should have to suffer real nightmares. I'm hoping this is your rainbow month. :)


----------



## Krippy

I saw in your journal you are using OPKs...Are you doing anything else to help you get your BFP?


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, I'm also doing CM, works really well for me. Thought of temping, but that may be to much for me at the moment. So far I can't remember in the morning, and when I do I get sad that I'm no longer pregnant. Hard to believe its over like that when I was pregnant just last week, or atleast my body thought so.

My HCG was 4100 last Monday, but I passed everything on Tuesday. And I'm shocked that I just did a 25ml IC and it was the faintest positive. So, I'm sure I'm almost back to normal. Can it drop that quickly? WOW! I go Monday for HCG blood test, my Dr. won't let me out of it. Hoping to hear its lower than 5.

What are you doing for that :bfp:?


----------



## CherylC3

I was almost 8 wks pregnant when i found out on friday there was no heartbeat, i think i passed everything yesterday but need to go to ther hospital to get it checked.. when i 1st got told i had lost the baby i thought im never doing this again but now i am just desperate to be pregnant again and want to try as soon as i can... did you wait for your period to come b4 you started tryin again???xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm not waiting. I'll see if I O. I passed everything, I'm assuming on March 6. Three hours prior I had got a call from my Dr. saying my HCG levels continued to rise slowly. Was frustrating waiting to MC. I found out at my first scan 8w2d that I lost baby between 6w4d and 7w4d. Dr. kept saying that my dates were off. After he monitored HCG he said we didn't want to do anything. MC was probable but not definite. Was waiting for scan but naturally MC at 9w3d, six days before next scan. At this point I had walked around grieving for over a week, and couldn't imagine ttc again. 

I asked DH, 2 days after I passed baby. When he wanted to try. He said "whenever I was ready." I walked outside, looking at the sky and I knew I had to get back up. 

I'm sorry anyone has to go through such a nightmare. :hugs: I'm counting March 6 as CD 1, expecting O when it gets here or not. And just going with it to see what happens. I'm prepared that this may be a 40+ day cycle. So, its up to my body.


----------



## CherylC3

I kno its funny how u go from being sad and not wanting anythin, to getting a wee lift tht makes u want to just go for it.... so many woman have MC and you never think it will happen to you but these woman then go on to have healthy babies so you just need to get on with the next chapter of our lives... they say you are most fertile after a mc too...x


----------



## Leinzlove

I've heard the same. I definitley like our odds. Remind me of them again when we see our :bfp:. Are you going to try straight away? Hope we all get sticky beans fast! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

yeah defo try asap well as soon as the bleeding stops and the dr says its all away... baby dust all round... we will be proud mummys one day....x


----------



## Krippy

Welcome Cheryl! I waited for my AF to arrive and we are trying this cycle but I hear lots of women that TTC right away and get their BFP! Hope it is you and Leinz...Sorry for your loss hun!

I am not using anything for getting my BFP. My DH and I are extremely lucky in that we are very fertile. I always know when I ovulate through pains that have gotten for evident since I gave birth to RJ. It is like my body is jumping up and down, and pointing, saying NOW is the time, NOW! lol I have been getting cramps and sharp pains when I ovulate so I will be able to predict when to BD this month. Thinking of doing the every other day on CD 11, 13, 14, 16 just to be sure...don't want to miss that eggie if it is early or late!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thank you Krippy! Sounds like a great sperm meets egg plan. :) I do much of the same myself... The BD every other day starting with CD 8-20 usually. Let this be your month! :hugs: What CD are you on?


----------



## Krippy

I am CD 4 today...so I have decided to start bd on CD 11...Only a few more days. I am so ready for all of this to be our BFP. Glad to have you with us...I love buddies on BnB!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thats probably about the same time I'll start BD. I've heard so many things of when to start your cycle after MC. As the first day of bleeding, or the day you pass. I'm going with the day I passed, which is only 2 days after the bleeding started. Doesn't happen to make much difference in my situation. Puts me on CD 8. Sounds about right with the fact I passed a week ago. BD can start anytime, as I quit bleeding two days ago.

Still getting faint BFP's with FMU. So, probably within a few days BFN. It's a good sign since my HCG was 4100, last Monday. I love BNB buddies. This site makes something private, not so. And I definitley can't talk about all this with anyone, except DH. And even he needs a break from time to time.

We will take this cycle as TTC, but relaxed. If my body is ready will be a factor. I got pregnant the 5th cycle this last time. So, it didn't take to long.

May we both get our sticky beans! :hugs:


----------



## MrsR3AM5

Hi ladies,
We found out our Little One had passed last Wed, March 7. I had a D&E on Thursday, and I think we are going to start TTC right away. Only roadblock is, surgeon/ob said we need to wait for me to heal for three weeks. I think I'm going to O before then, as I usually O early in my cycle (usually CD12-13). 

It's so painful not to be pregnant anymore. :cry: And I'm not looking forward to another 1st trimester. Ugh. I wasn't dreadfully ill, just queasy and was starting to eat my poor husband out of house and home. As a result, not only do I not have a baby to show for the last 10 weeks but I've got 5 extra pounds. There's nothing more depressing than losing your baby and being extra fat to boot!


----------



## mwaah

I'm so sorry for all your losses. After a MMC and an early loss we decided to have a long break but it killed me I really wanted to try again. We are lucky that we are so fertile as fell pregnant 1st cycle but unlucky as we lost it as soon as we got it :(
The doctor is going to do some bloodwork to see if she can find a reason, but we are just going to keep trying in the mean time. FX we all get very sticky beans soon.

CD1 for me :( xxx


----------



## colta

Hi all... I was wondering if I could join you? I didn't miscarry until Feb 14th, but me and DH having my trying all of March for our first little monkey. 

So far for me this has been my second loss. Our first loss was in August and was an ectopic and then a miscarriage in Feb... We're trying for our first and though we seem to be able to get pregnant okay, we can't seem to hold onto them for very long :cry:... it's been a rough go. Both of our losses happened around 6-7 weeks... so they were only early, but they still meant the world to us. 

At any rate, I'm on CD 29 (I think) I had been spotting for two weeks prior to my miscarriage and knew the exact day that it happened from the bleeding and passing of ......... yeah, anyway. Me and DH decided not to temp or use opk's, I've just been paying attention to my body (cm, how I feel, how hot to trot ) and have just BD'd when we wanted to. 

Now, I'm beginning to feel some symptoms... fatigue, backache, sore/swollen bbs, hungry, cranky, and not cramps... but a full feeling in my lower abdomen., and I'm bloated. 

Now my only issue is when do I test?? :shrug:

Anyway, sorry for the novel... I hope the best for all of you and I hope we ALL get our rainbow babies... no more losses for any of us!


----------



## Krippy

Welcome MrsR and Mwaah! I am so sorry for you losses! I know how painful it is to be so excited about your pregnancy and then have the joy disappear like that.

GL with your healing MrsR...I hope that it goes quickly and has painless as possible. I waited one cycle before we decided to TTC again mostly to get my GP advice who I saw yesterday. She gave us the go ahead and we are excited with our chances of getting pregnant this cycle.

GL with your tests Mwaah...I hope your doctor can find out what is going on and you can join us in TTC our rainbows.

Leinz...I totally agree about being able to talk about anything on here. I don't really want anyone in my life to know what is going on but I really need to talk to other ladies that it is happening too. Sometime you just need to share and know that it won't get around in your physical reality. I love BnB for this!


----------



## Krippy

Hi Colta! Are you on a regular cycle? If you are I am a firm believer in testing when your AF is late...At least I try to test when AF is late...I have to say I have done an early test or two lol

I am so sorry for losses...

Yaaaahhh for your symptoms! I am excited to hear what happens for you!


----------



## colta

Krippy said:


> Hi Colta! Are you on a regular cycle? If you are I am a firm believer in testing when your AF is late...At least I try to test when AF is late...I have to say I have done an early test or two lol
> 
> I am so sorry for losses...
> 
> Yaaaahhh for your symptoms! I am excited to hear what happens for you!

Not on a regular cycle yet.... I haven't had an AF since the miscarriage, so... I don't know if AF is late or not? With my ectopic, everything was so managed that I knew when to expect things... but with my m/c we decided it would be better just to let things be and not manage every single step... so I have no idea if I should be expecting AF now or a week from now?
My HCG when I miscarried was only 131 and dropping, so I know thats well and truly out of my system... just nervous to test I suppose.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

We are the same, I had an MMC on 23rd February and medical management on 25th February and we are TTC now. I spoke to my doctor yesterday and she said that it is fine and that I have to go back in 2/3 weeks if I haven't had a period for a PG test.

Fingers crossed fro everyone trying this month :flower: x


----------



## Krippy

I can totally understand that you would be nervous...Maybe compromise with yourself and wait 4 or 5 days and then test. If you aren't sure are you able to get blood work done after you test to verify what is going on?

My fingers are crossed for you doll! :) Keep us updated and vent to us all you need. I am sure that I am going to go crazy in my 2WW

Hi MrsMummy! GL to you too sweetie!


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome everyone! I'm sad that we all are meeting under these circumstances. I'm sorry for everyone's losses and hope we all get sticky beans FAST! :hugs:

I'm waiting for the pg tests to turn BFN. So, I can start OPK. Have been testing every other day. They are showing faint lines. To be expected as my HCG was 4100 last Monday. And I lost the baby one week ago.


----------



## mellywelly

Oh no, I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news:hugs: I wish there was something I could say to make it easier :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh no! Melly, didn't want to see that you've experienced losses also. I'm sorry! It is just awful. :hugs:


----------



## aleshy7

I am waiting with you! I had a natural MC 3/5/12 and now almost 2 weeks later having lots of EWCM and hoping that I will ovulate!! Hoping for a true positive (been having positive hpts since MC but are faint) in early April!


----------



## MrsR3AM5

Curses! a fake BFP this morning. Had a D&E Thurs a week ago and still turning up pregnant but un-pregnant :wacko:...is there anything worse that just rubs this whole thing all in than a test that says you're PG when you're really not??? GROWL....:gun: Oh well, at least the next time I see my hubby, we can have sex :happydance: He left this morning and will be gone till my 3 weeks of "no sex, no tampons" is over. I'm laying lingerie all over the bed when he gets home and telling him to pick one!


----------



## CherylC3

aleshy7 said:


> I am waiting with you! I had a natural MC 3/5/12 and now almost 2 weeks later having lots of EWCM and hoping that I will ovulate!! Hoping for a true positive (been having positive hpts since MC but are faint) in early April!

Hey I had a MC 8 days ago and I'm also hoping to ovulate this month started using my OPKs today but was negative il be using them the next 2 weeks hoping to ovulate next weekend cos most people say its 2 weeks after u MC..... Let's hope we have positive preg test by next month:thumbup:Xxxx


----------



## CortneyMarie

Hey ladies sorry bout all of your losses but om with has. I had my mc on march 11 and the boy says he wants to start ttc again when I'm ready and each day that goes by I'm feeling like I want to be pregnant again more than Im scared to be. My hcg wasn't very high when I went to er so I'm sure its 0 by now. We sent in the soldiers this morning and are going to continue at least every other day until a few days after I get my positive opks if I do get one since this isn't a proper cycle. We had been trying since June 2011 and althought I was only 5 wks I'm totally devastated. Anyway good luck and :dust: to all of us ladies!! Glad we r all on the same track..


----------



## Krippy

:dust: To all of you lovely ladies!

This coming week is my ovulation week...so bring on the BDing! Let's catch that eggie!


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome everyone! I hope your HPT's turn BFN soon, so you see O and get that BFP! So sorry for your losses. 

Krippy, glad O week is approaching! Won't be long before the 2WW and your BFP! 

AFM: I've been away from BNB for a few days. Working out and getting the 6lbs I gained off. Trying to prepare physically and emotionally for the extention of my ttc journey. It is rather hard not to be thinking I'd be ending the first trimester right now. But, instead I'm waiting on O.

I'm on CD 14, and will be taking another PG test, hoping for BFN. I tested last three days ago and it was the faintest positive. As DH even said it was negative. Then from here I will OPK. Not expecting O at all, as sometimes women don't ovulate this cycle of the MC. But, if it does happen, it will between today and CD 28. 

I hope you all are being easy on yourselves. :hugs:


----------



## MrsR3AM5

Krippy, yay! Good luck to you! Leinzlove, remind me how long ago your MC was? My sister's a nurse and she's being quite nazi-like about me starting to work out again, although I'm quite desperate to lose the 5 pounds I gained also. In fact, I'd like to lose 10 poundsdohh:). But she says I shouldn't be in gym yet and should just start with walking 15 min a day and increase from there. My D&E was 11 days ago.


----------



## aleshy7

CherylC3 said:


> aleshy7 said:
> 
> 
> I am waiting with you! I had a natural MC 3/5/12 and now almost 2 weeks later having lots of EWCM and hoping that I will ovulate!! Hoping for a true positive (been having positive hpts since MC but are faint) in early April!
> 
> Hey I had a MC 8 days ago and I'm also hoping to ovulate this month started using my OPKs today but was negative il be using them the next 2 weeks hoping to ovulate next weekend cos most people say its 2 weeks after u MC..... Let's hope we have positive preg test by next month:thumbup:XxxxClick to expand...

I am looking at hpt's and opk's just to see when they are negative. I am really just looking at CM right now & I def had EWCM over the weekend. Praying that it was leading up to ovulation! We BD 3 days in a row & I decided that we will BD every other day from now on until I either get a BFP or AF! Ugh, I want to be pregnant again & it doesn't help that everyone I know is having a baby or getting a BFP and having a sticky baby! Plus, we already went out and bought a few baby items when I was prego (would've been baby #1) and now they are looking at me all the time :cry: I had been having irregular periods until the cycle that I concieved and now I am hoping they are regular again. I have read different things online too about ovulating even though you still have HCG in your system. I read that if it is going down steadily (which mine is) then you will be able to ovulate. My OB said I could TTC right away now we just have to wait and see! Good luck to you and let me know when you ovulate!!


----------



## mirm

Hi ladies :flower:

Firstly, I'm so sorry for everyone's losses. :hugs:

Can I join you please? I found out that I'd had a mmc two weeks ago (I thought I was 12+4 but my LO had sadly stopped growing at 7 weeks). I had an ERPC ten days ago and this morning finally a neg preg test. 

Still feeling a bit emotionally bruised after everything that's happened but I really want to get back in the saddle. :thumbup:


----------



## CortneyMarie

mirm said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> Firstly, I'm so sorry for everyone's losses. :hugs:
> 
> Can I join you please? I found out that I'd had a mmc two weeks ago (I thought I was 12+4 but my LO had sadly stopped growing at 7 weeks). I had an ERPC ten days ago and this morning finally a neg preg test.
> 
> Still feeling a bit emotionally bruised after everything that's happened but I really want to get back in the saddle. :thumbup:

Hello mirm sorry for your loss..are you going to use opks and if so when will you start.. although I got s negative prey test last Wednesday I still have to go for one more blood draw but I have been using opks for the last 3days they have all been negative but I have been having ovary pain and twinges inane off for a couple days now. Me and the boy are already back in the saddle though figure the more we :sex: the better our chances plus its fun:haha: good luck and :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm just going to share what I know about the cycle after MC. (Take from it, what you want.) 

Not all women O the cycle of MC. CD 1 is the day you pass baby naturally or have procedure done. You then can expect O, between CD 14 & CD 28. This cycle is not a normal cycle. It is normally always longer even if you have clock work cycles. You can't expect O before you've had atleast 6 days with no bleeding or spotting. Nor can you expect AF without 20 days of no bleeding or spotting.. If so its not AF. Most of everything depends on how far along your pregnancy was.

Once your PG test is BFN, which is usually 10-14 days after MC. You can start temping, using OPK, monitoring CM...etc.. At this point all TTC methods will work.

MRSR3AM5: I MC naturally on March 6, which was 13 days ago. My Dr. gave me no restrictions other than NO BD, until bleeding stops. I've taken it easy up until 4 days ago. As resting and taking it easy allows your body to recover quicker.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey ladies,

Sorry for your losses & glad to hear ur trying again.
Its great to be able to chat with likeminded people.
I had D&C 8 days ago (HCG was 275). Just bought OPK.
Will take HPT tmr morning; hope my HCG is at 0.
Will TTC as soon as HCG is 0, hope to check for OV soon :)

Cant believe that I miscarried on my 1st pregnancy.
Got my BFP 8 months after going off the pill. And my cycle was all over the place.
I missed my period for two months at the beginning, and then my cycle was 42 days after that.
Hope my cycle becomes shorter..

Good luck everyone xoxo


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio23 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry for your losses & glad to hear ur trying again.
> Its great to be able to chat with likeminded people.
> I had D&C 8 days ago (HCG was 275). Just bought OPK.
> Will take HPT tmr morning; hope my HCG is at 0.
> Will TTC as soon as HCG is 0, hope to check for OV soon :)
> 
> Cant believe that I miscarried on my 1st pregnancy.
> Got my BFP 8 months after going off the pill. And my cycle was all over the place.
> I missed my period for two months at the beginning, and then my cycle was 42 days after that.
> Hope my cycle becomes shorter..
> 
> Good luck everyone xoxo

I'm sorry for your loss. Hopefully, TTC will go much faster than 8 months. And you'll get a sticky bean! I would think your HCG is back to normal. I finally got my BFN yesterday. But, my HCG was 4100 two weeks ago when I MC naturally.


----------



## CortneyMarie

Scorpio23 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry for your losses & glad to hear ur trying again.
> Its great to be able to chat with likeminded people.
> I had D&C 8 days ago (HCG was 275). Just bought OPK.
> Will take HPT tmr morning; hope my HCG is at 0.
> Will TTC as soon as HCG is 0, hope to check for OV soon :)
> 
> Cant believe that I miscarried on my 1st pregnancy.
> Got my BFP 8 months after going off the pill. And my cycle was all over the place.
> I missed my period for two months at the beginning, and then my cycle was 42 days after that.
> Hope my cycle becomes shorter..
> 
> Good luck everyone xoxo

sorry for your loss scorpio
I feel the same way here..I'm just so upset 1st pregnancy..we tried since last June I was finally relaxing about it a bit knew my cycle and was going with the flow although I was getting a bit hopeless if truth be told. Everyone of my friends around me started getting bros without trying which was totally getting.me down but wam I got the surprise of my life and we were over the moon....now I feel like it was a sick cruel joke :cry:!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

I cant wait till all of us ladies start ovulating so we can look forward to all the bros rolling in!! :happydance:
:dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CherylC3

yeah lets turn this into a BFP forum.. fingers crossed we all O and get our sticky bean..... babydust....xxxx


----------



## MightyMom

Joining in!

We are BDing this week, think I'm Oing today, as I've had EWCM yesterday and today. Crossing my fingers and hoping for a BFP. I could really use some good news in my life!


----------



## Leinzlove

CortneyMarie said:


> I cant wait till all of us ladies start ovulating so we can look forward to all the bros rolling in!! :happydance:
> :dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I can't wait either! I hope its sooner, rather than later for us all! :hugs:



CherylC3 said:


> yeah lets turn this into a BFP forum.. fingers crossed we all O and get our sticky bean..... babydust....xxxx

This post brought me a smile! Thank you! Bring on the sticky beans!



EmptyInside said:


> Joining in!
> 
> We are BDing this week, think I'm Oing today, as I've had EWCM yesterday and today. Crossing my fingers and hoping for a BFP. I could really use some good news in my life!

Our MC's are about 2 days apart. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope this means I'm about to O, also. I hope you get your sticky bean, and very good news! :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

I know! I feel like we are m/c buddies!! (That is dark humor, but you know what I mean...)

So let's race...get to BDing!


----------



## Scorpio23

Just took a HPT and got my BFN (yay). I also took OPT which was negative. Going to count D&C day as CD1. Im now on CD10. Will test again in 3 or 4 days (I think my body will tell me when its time).

Asked DH when he wanted to start TTC and he said when Im ready. I hope I OV soon.


----------



## CherylC3

Scorpio23 said:


> Just took a HPT and got my BFN (yay). I also took OPT which was negative. Going to count D&C day as CD1. Im now on CD10. Will test again in 3 or 4 days (I think my body will tell me when its time).
> 
> Asked DH when he wanted to start TTC and he said when Im ready. I hope I OV soon.

hey we are really close in our cycles lets hope we O and get our BFP this month..x


----------



## CortneyMarie

CherylC3 said:


> Scorpio23 said:
> 
> 
> Just took a HPT and got my BFN (yay). I also took OPT which was negative. Going to count D&C day as CD1. Im now on CD10. Will test again in 3 or 4 days (I think my body will tell me when its time).
> 
> Asked DH when he wanted to start TTC and he said when Im ready. I hope I OV soon.
> 
> hey we are really close in our cycles lets hope we O and get our BFP this month..xClick to expand...

I'm with ya ladies I had my mc on march 11th and am one cycle day 10 well assuming I can mc day as Cd 1!!! No positive opkhere yet but it is getting darker so I'm thinking maybe Saturday at the latest who knows though .. I have had period symptoms hardcore today back pain and belly cramps tired as hell and ready to kill someone :growlmad: YIKES!!!


----------



## Krippy

CortneyMarie said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpio23 said:
> 
> 
> Just took a HPT and got my BFN (yay). I also took OPT which was negative. Going to count D&C day as CD1. Im now on CD10. Will test again in 3 or 4 days (I think my body will tell me when its time).
> 
> Asked DH when he wanted to start TTC and he said when Im ready. I hope I OV soon.
> 
> hey we are really close in our cycles lets hope we O and get our BFP this month..xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm with ya ladies I had my mc on march 11th and am one cycle day 10 well assuming I can mc day as Cd 1!!! No positive opkhere yet but it is getting darker so I'm thinking maybe Saturday at the latest who knows though .. I have had period symptoms hardcore today back pain and belly cramps tired as hell and ready to kill someone :growlmad: YIKES!!!Click to expand...

Maybe the back pain and cramps are O pain and you are gearing up for Ovulation! I know that is how I start to feel at around CD 10 so we start the baby dance then and keep going until CD 16! Almost there...I can't believe I am saying this but I am actually excited for this 2WW! lol

:dust:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Krippy said:


> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpio23 said:
> 
> 
> Just took a HPT and got my BFN (yay). I also took OPT which was negative. Going to count D&C day as CD1. Im now on CD10. Will test again in 3 or 4 days (I think my body will tell me when its time).
> 
> Asked DH when he wanted to start TTC and he said when Im ready. I hope I OV soon.
> 
> hey we are really close in our cycles lets hope we O and get our BFP this month..xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm with ya ladies I had my mc on march 11th and am one cycle day 10 well assuming I can mc day as Cd 1!!! No positive opkhere yet but it is getting darker so I'm thinking maybe Saturday at the latest who knows though .. I have had period symptoms hardcore today back pain and belly cramps tired as hell and ready to kill someone :growlmad: YIKES!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the back pain and cramps are O pain and you are gearing up for Ovulation! I know that is how I start to feel at around CD 10 so we start the baby dance then and keep going until CD 16! Almost there...I can't believe I am saying this but I am actually excited for this 2WW! lol
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I was kinds thinking it could be o coming!! Who knows I usually get my +opk on Cd 14 so??? Lets hope yeah we have been going at it hard this month have been keeping and army on look out for that egg ever since I stopped bleeding so if it doesn't happen this month it wont be for lack of trying Lol!! May take tonight off we have been:sex: every day or every other and we sent troops in last night so I'm allowed to forgo since I'm exhausted!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

CortneyMarie said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpio23 said:
> 
> 
> Just took a HPT and got my BFN (yay). I also took OPT which was negative. Going to count D&C day as CD1. Im now on CD10. Will test again in 3 or 4 days (I think my body will tell me when its time).
> 
> Asked DH when he wanted to start TTC and he said when Im ready. I hope I OV soon.
> 
> hey we are really close in our cycles lets hope we O and get our BFP this month..xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm with ya ladies I had my mc on march 11th and am one cycle day 10 well assuming I can mc day as Cd 1!!! No positive opkhere yet but it is getting darker so I'm thinking maybe Saturday at the latest who knows though .. I have had period symptoms hardcore today back pain and belly cramps tired as hell and ready to kill someone :growlmad: YIKES!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the back pain and cramps are O pain and you are gearing up for Ovulation! I know that is how I start to feel at around CD 10 so we start the baby dance then and keep going until CD 16! Almost there...I can't believe I am saying this but I am actually excited for this 2WW! lol
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I was kinds thinking it could be o coming!! Who knows I usually get my +opk on Cd 14 so??? Lets hope yeah we have been going at it hard this month have been keeping and army on look out for that egg ever since I stopped bleeding so if it doesn't happen this month it wont be for lack of trying Lol!! May take tonight off we have been:sex: every day or every other and we sent troops in last night so I'm allowed to forgo since I'm exhausted!!!!Click to expand...

well im waiting for my positive Opk to try as hubby is on lates this week i told him if i O i will be waiting up for him :sex: lol... hoping for a sat O... fingers x


----------



## Scorpio23

Yay!! Baby dust to everyone. I'm excited about trying this month. 
Am greatful you ladies are here to talk to.


----------



## Krippy

Same to you Scorpio! I have a great baby feeling for a lot of us this month! GL to everyone! 

AFM...I am pretty sure I ovulated yesterday but we still BD'd this morning and we again tomorrow and Saturday just to be sure. Hope we caught that eggie!


----------



## MightyMom

Ugh, OMG am I back in the 2WW?? Getting pregnant is exhausting!


----------



## Leinzlove

YAY, ladies for O and the 2WW! :happydance:

AFM: CD 16 here.. no positive OPk here. But not surprised... I normally O around CD 18 and figure it may be a lil later... So starting the BD tonight! 

Come ladies! Let's roll in those Christmas babies! :)


----------



## MightyMom

I'm so crampy tonight. Don't know if that is a good thing??


----------



## Leinzlove

Ovulation Pain, Mighty MOM? That could definitley be a GOOD thing! Could be time to catch the eggy?


----------



## CherylC3

thot i was on cd14 waiting to o but been crampy and spotting is my 1st AF after my mc and ive not ovulated?


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey lovely ladies

Just wanted to ask if you and/or your OH do anything to enhance fertility?

I just started taking Bayer Elevit again a few days ago. And am going to look for some more fertility vitamins over the weekend.

My DH smokes so I was wanting to ask him tonight if he was interested in taking Bayer Menevit (don't think he'll go for it though).

I don't think I was OV regularly (as my cycle was 42 days before MC). I have an occassional drink (but going to quit altogether after this weekend) and I quit smoking over 5 years ago. I'm small (us/aus size 8/10) but I eat alot of meat/veg, drink plently of water and do light exercise. 

If anyone has any advice on how to be more fertile I'd love to hear from you :)

Really want to make more eggies :)


----------



## Leinzlove

CherylC3 said:


> thot i was on cd14 waiting to o but been crampy and spotting is my 1st AF after my mc and ive not ovulated?

CherylC3: I don't think it's first AF. I've read that you have to go without any bleeding or spotting for 20 days before its considered AF. Sound like something may have gotten stuck and then cleaned itself later. Do not be alarmed, first O, could happen as late as CD 28. And this cycle isn't techincally a cycle. :hugs: I hope you O, and catch your eggy soon!



Scorpio23 said:


> Hey lovely ladies
> 
> Just wanted to ask if you and/or your OH do anything to enhance fertility?
> 
> I just started taking Bayer Elevit again a few days ago. And am going to look for some more fertility vitamins over the weekend.
> 
> My DH smokes so I was wanting to ask him tonight if he was interested in taking Bayer Menevit (don't think he'll go for it though).
> 
> I don't think I was OV regularly (as my cycle was 42 days before MC). I have an occassional drink (but going to quit altogether after this weekend) and I quit smoking over 5 years ago. I'm small (us/aus size 8/10) but I eat alot of meat/veg, drink plently of water and do light exercise.
> 
> If anyone has any advice on how to be more fertile I'd love to hear from you :)
> 
> Really want to make more eggies :)

Sounds like you're doing a great job with fertility. I wouldn't change a thing. The best thing for concieving is lots of BD!! I hope you catch that eggy fast! :hugs:

AFM: CD 17, NO signs of O yet. Negative OPK, no fertile CM, just watchful waiting. Normally, I O between CD 18- CD 20... However, I do have in mind that this is not techincally called a cycle and its almost always LATER O.


----------



## MightyMom

Scorpio23 said:


> Just wanted to ask if you and/or your OH do anything to enhance fertility?

I went to see an accupunture/herbalist who gave me a tea that has really regulated my hormones. I feel so much better! And my CM is better than it has been in the past. I've been diagnosed with a "cold uterus" so I don't drink or eat anything cold and I've added things to my diet that are spicy in nature and make me sweat like peppers, turmeric, curries, and niacin supplements.

I'm also eating mostly organic produce, but it didn't help last time, I still ended with a m/c. Probably just something healthy that doesn't help fertility.


----------



## Raavi

Hi Everyone,

First of all, sorry for everyone's losses. It's great that you have all pushed past the devastation. Very admirable!!

I had a miscarriage on March 1st. Hubby and I started trying March 6th until the 12th. Then I was too exhausted and depressed so we only tried on March 20th and now hubby will be away until Easter. Strangely although my HCG levels were almost zero in early March I have been having pregnancy symptoms again since about March 8th which have progressively been getting stronger. Not sure what's going on there as HPT's have been negative.

I am not sure that I qualify for the TWW but I have heard that alot of people get pregnant a week after a miscarriage so I guess I am very much hoping for that! With that in mind I would like to join you guys :) I wish everyone here good luck and lots of baby dust!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Raavi, I'm sorry for your loss. You could very well be pregnant! Fingers Crossed! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

hey girls spotting has passed so who knos but was defo not af or o... still neg opk today but only on cd15 so still going to carry on my testing and hopefully i will o by day 20....

Ex wot day were u on when u got ur +opk???xx


----------



## Scorpio23

MightyMom said:


> Scorpio23 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to ask if you and/or your OH do anything to enhance fertility?
> 
> I went to see an accupunture/herbalist who gave me a tea that has really regulated my hormones. I feel so much better! And my CM is better than it has been in the past. I've been diagnosed with a "cold uterus" so I don't drink or eat anything cold and I've added things to my diet that are spicy in nature and make me sweat like peppers, turmeric, curries, and niacin supplements.
> 
> I'm also eating mostly organic produce, but it didn't help last time, I still ended with a m/c. Probably just something healthy that doesn't help fertility.Click to expand...

Sounds like a great idea. Where do u go to see a herbalist? At the chinese massage/acupuncture place??


----------



## CortneyMarie

Scorpio I don't do to much..I take my prenatal and have boy take his multivitimin and lately I have been trying to get busy more often even when its no fertile time Bc I hear that that keeps up sperm count and he doesn't usually masterbate. Also around fertile time we make an effort to do it doggy style might sound silly but I heard that's its good for ttc so we tried and I feel like it works Bc it seems to keep his troops from leaking out or at leastwise keeps them put longer. The month I got pregnant was our first month putting this plan in action and it worked but who knows.. I also lay with my booty elevated for as long as I can sit still for a often try doing it straight before bed gravity doesn't win Lol I know these ate simple but I'm hoping they do the trick and make it sticky :winkwink: 

I got my positive o test today on Cd 13 or 14 which is right on point all my o tests were + on Cd 14 before!! This is our month ladies I just feel it lots of bfps coming. :hugs::dust:


----------



## MightyMom

I would recommend seeing someone who does acupuncture and is an herbalist because it is the holistic diagnosis that they use to make the tea mixture. Mine used some instruments hooked up to a computer to measure my pulse. Then he checked it by checking my pulse manually. Then he asked me about my total health and made a tea mixture for me for all my symptoms. It was kind of expensive ($10 per day) but I seriously would pay double that to feel this good every day.


----------



## CortneyMarie

MightyMom said:


> Scorpio23 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to ask if you and/or your OH do anything to enhance fertility?
> 
> I went to see an accupunture/herbalist who gave me a tea that has really regulated my hormones. I feel so much better! And my CM is better than it has been in the past. I've been diagnosed with a "cold uterus" so I don't drink or eat anything cold and I've added things to my diet that are spicy in nature and make me sweat like peppers, turmeric, curries, and niacin supplements.
> 
> I'm also eating mostly organic produce, but it didn't help last time, I still ended with a m/c. Probably just something healthy that doesn't help fertility.Click to expand...

A cold uterus? I never heard of that? How did you find that out and whet effects does it have.. mines probably hotter than jell cuz I just love spicy food! I seen you ate early in your 2ww I'm with ya got my positive o today :happydance:


----------



## MightyMom

Yay for positive O!! The 2WW is TORTURE but it's exciting that I'm excited. I'm really hoping for the best.

My TCM diagnosed me with a cold uterus. It's weird but you can actually put your hand on my belly and it feels cold even if the rest of me feels warm. It's an Eastern diagnosis that has to do with pulse strength in various main arteries in your body. A TCM can diagnose you if you were curious about it.
Given my diet I was surprised (I like spicy food too) but the teas have really regulated my moods, digestion, and I've even lost 10lbs!


----------



## Scorpio23

Thanks cortneymarie & mightymom.
Going to buy multivitamin for DH this afternoon & will see a herbalist tmr or nxt week.

OPT was an almost positive, its CD13. The test line was SLIGHTLY more faint than the control line. BD this morning and will test again tmr.

Yay for positive O's!!! I'm so excited, not just for me but for everyone.

*hugs*


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats to all the O's! :) Catch those eggys!

AFM: Still watchfully waiting for O. CD 18, negative OPK, CM is creamy wet... So, thinking anyday I'll get my positive OPK. As its still early for me. My last cycle I got positive opk on CD 19, and O on CD 20. I'm very excited about O. We've already got the BD started.

I'm hoping this is a lucky thread and :bfp:'s for everyone! :)


----------



## MightyMom

Thought this might cheer you up if you're feeling discouraged:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCKWpuLk89Q


----------



## Krippy

Thanks MightyMom! Happy Saturday!


----------



## MightyMom

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Raavi

Thanks, MightyMom! That was beautiful :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Argh. Got +O but DH doesnt wana BD. He had too much to drink last night and had a hang over all day. 

:'( will have to try again nxt month.


----------



## CortneyMarie

Scorpio23 said:


> Argh. Got +O but DH doesnt wana BD. He had too much to drink last night and had a hang over all day.
> 
> :'( will have to try again nxt month.

I would tell that boy yo get moving!!! If it truly is a lost call try for tomorrow morning! There is still hope especially if you std a lot leading up to the +opk!!


----------



## Scorpio23

Will have to try tonight and also tmr morning. Funnily he never gets drunk but did this time. Talk about bad timing lol. Im not the needy or controlling type. But nxt month Im getting the whip out!!

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Owooo, Scorpio atleast you know when AF should be arriving. I hope you get eggy anyways. :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

Yeah, I won't be mad if I end up with BFN because cos it's still early days. BUT it better not happen again *sting of the scorpio tail* I figure it might be good to get AF before getting PG. Either way I'm happy :) My cycle was 42 days before MC so I don't really know when AF will come. I'm just glad that I am OV.

@ MightyMom thanks for the YouTube link. Loving 'Smash' at the moment. I also listen to music when I'm feeling down. One of my fav's is 'Somewhere over the rainbow' since MC.


----------



## MightyMom

I'm mad over Smash too! I love the covers. It is like Glee but without all the annoying teenager drama.
I am all about a playlist when I am sad. I even have a "Sad" playlist I made so I could cry it out on my way to work!


----------



## Krippy

Mighty Mom...How did you get your tickers to line up side by side? I would like to do that so that my siggie doesn't take up so much space...What form did you use? Thanks!

I LOVE Smash...def 1 of my fav new shows! Was really getting tired of Glee and how cheesy it was getting. Needed something new...


----------



## MightyMom

Krippy: I just didn't put a paragraph break between the two siggies:
(I added periods everywhere and Xs so it would show up as text)

[C.ENTER][i.mg]https://lagf.lilypie.com/XXXXXX.png[/i.mg][i.mg]https://lagf.lilypie.com/XXXXX.png[/i.mg]
[i.mg]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/ttc-journey-XXXXXXXX.png[/i.mg][/C.ENTER]


----------



## Scorpio23

How are we ladies?

BD last night but am afraid I missed eggy. We BD the day before and after I got my +O. Hopefully (fx) that will make up for missing BD on the O day; sigh.

For anyone on their 2WW, what symptoms will you look out for or might even have now?

I didn't look for PG/Implantation symptoms the first time 'round as I thought I didn't O.
We just BD when we felt the urge. Looking back now I realise that I got implantation bleeding (thought it was due to BD at the time). I felt fatigued not long after this. It was 2-3 weeks after O when I started craving food and felt nauseous so I took HPT as I was almost due for AF and got my BFP.

This all happened just after going overseas and during Christmas. I thought the fatigue and hunger were due to the holidays. I took a HPT a few days before Christmas and got BFN. And before O I took OPK and got -O. LOL it was confusing bcos my cycle was 42 days during Sept to Dec.


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Scorpio: I hope you didn't miss the eggy. I usually have EWCM for a day or two before I O. And my OPK is positive for 2-3 days... So, I'm hoping you caught the egg. :hugs: 

AFM: CD 21, no O yet. But getting there with a tad of EWCM. Actually glad I didn't get my pos OPK today. As DH and I have slacked, going without BD for 2 days.

The text message I sent him tonight: Now Jason we really got to get to baby dancing. My OPK was nearly positive. I'm glad that it was neg... But that eggy is coming.


----------



## Krippy

I am in the 2WW right now. Feeling crampy, funny taste/thirsty, headachey, hungry....trying not to get my hopes up....FXd for my rainbow! 

Today RJ would have been 6 months old today...been really emotional...


----------



## Krippy

Leinzlove said:


> Hi Scorpio: I hope you didn't miss the eggy. I usually have EWCM for a day or two before I O. And my OPK is positive for 2-3 days... So, I'm hoping you caught the egg. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: CD 21, no O yet. But getting there with a tad of EWCM. Actually glad I didn't get my pos OPK today. As DH and I have slacked, going without BD for 2 days.
> 
> The text message I sent him tonight: Now Jason we really got to get to baby dancing. My OPK was nearly positive. I'm glad that it was neg... But that eggy is coming.

Leinz...get busy girl! :happydance:

What format did you use for your tickers so that they are smaller?


----------



## Scorpio23

@Leinzlove: FX for your +O. Shouldn't be far away now :D I had EWCM the day before my +O. I went without BD for 5 days before EWCM :( DH has been stressed out due to work. I bought him Menevit yesterday and now he realises I'm serious about TTC. If it's not our time, we will do everything right next month :)

@Krippy: FX for rainbow baby *hugs* hope your day gets better hun. I miss angel baby so so much. I've been feeling extra tired and thirsty the last two days. Hunger has decreased and like you, I'm feeling headachey. 

Can't concentrate on work at the moment. Thanks for checking in xx


----------



## Raavi

Although I didn't track ovulation I am very bloated so I am in the TWW. I have had nausea on and off for over 2 and a half weeks. It sometimes gets very intense and then nothing but then comes back again. I have other symptoms like increase in hunger, thirsty, extremely tired, soreness in breasts that comes and goes, montgomery tubercles, and darkened areolas. I have had a lot of cramps for a couple of days which gets worse when I bend over to pick something up. I also have backpain when I bend down to pick something up. 

However, I took another HPT this morning and it was negative. I will be going to see the doctor tomorrow because I feel very pregnant and it's not just in my head! Good luck to everyone and hope we get some BFP's soon :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, ladies for the 2ww. :happydance: Thanks to all. Kippy your symptoms sound promising, and I so hope to be updated with your sticky bean. I made my tickers smaller by making a choice when I first made them on lily pie. (There were 2 size choices at the beginning.) I'm sorry for your losses. :hugs:

Well DH sent a message back saying we'll DTD right when he gets home. It's so nice having such a wonderful DH, whom wants a rainbow baby, as much as I do. I'm very blessed to have him. And I find no greater comfort, than I do in his arms. 

I hope that this is our month. Last Easter I was in labor, for DD to arrive Easter Monday. Her birthday is the very last day Easter can fall on. It fell on Easter in 1943 and is so rare, it'll only happen once in her lifetime on her 27th birthday. She was also born the year of the rabbit. And the last day I ever carried her in my womb was Easter. So a Easter :bfp: would be something.

Also a December baby would be awesome as DH's birthday's in December, and also we celebrate a decade together in December.


----------



## Scorpio23

Raavi: sounds like you're PG. Let us know how you go at the doctors.

Leinzlove: I'm glad your DH is understanding. And congrats on your upcoming 10 years. DH and I started dating in 1999 and married 2010. It's nice to hear about long term couples. I also hope for a Dec baby. If you follow chinese horoscopes, I was born year of Rat, DH year of Monkey and hopefully baby will be born year of Dragon. My allies are Monkey and Dragon. Id love for our family to be highly compatible. If I hadn't M/C I would of announced our 3 month PG, on our 2 yr wedding anniversary. 

Praying for everyone's rainbow baby xox


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Scorpio. That would be great for your chinese signs to match up. Mine does for DH, DD and myself. However, I hope thats where they stop. I don't want to wait years for a rainbow. 

Wow for 1999! :) Are you TTC #1? And thats very sad about not having the announcement. We announced ours on Valentines Day. Although, we didn't really want to. I made a mistake of telling my mother. Wanting to trust her, but knowing better. And she told most everyone before we did. So we had to go out with it. In many ways I'm glad we did, I got to enjoy it for a tiny while. Everyone was very supportive. I'd do so again, but definitley waiting till 8 weeks and seeing HB next time.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi ladies can I join you? I recently had my 5th mc and had to have a D&C on Feb 29 at 9+3. We started progestron 2 weeks later to kick start my cycle however ended up having the weirdest period ever...2days of light spotting. I am now on 50mg of clomid for cd day 3-7 and I am on cd5. We are kinda in a time crunch dh deploys in June and will training and such we may only have this cycle to ttc. 

I wish everyone lots of baby dust. Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome Reedsgirl! I'm so very sorry for your losses! :hugs: And I hope you get your sticky bean before DH deploys!


----------



## Scorpio23

@ Reedsgirl: sorry to hear of ur losses. Glad u joined us. 

@ Leinzlove: we met in high school. I just turned 27 last Nov. Still trying for #1. We were discussing our regret of not getting married/having kids sooner. But I tell DH and remind myself not to focus on the 'what ifs'. We still young (DH is 31), will keep trying. We told family & friends (cos they ask all the time when our turn is). I will wait til 12 weeks next time, even if I have to lie.

I cherish the days I got to spend with baby before our time was up. I blame myself bcos I drank a bit (didnt think i was PG) & did some painting. I will do everything right this time. Having a bad day, it helped talking to everyone here :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: Don't blame yourself. I'm sure it wasn't your fault. DH and I started TTC when we were 27 & 30. You didn't wait to long. It will happen. :hugs: We also waited to have children. I'm the oldest of 10 children and played Mother hen alot growing up. So, I wasn't in a hurry. We talked about it alot over the years. But, it never felt like the right time. DH brought home roses one evening, the card said: Ready to make our family? Ready when you are! Luckily we just DTD and were pregnant 10 days later! Our DD was born when we were 27 & 31. And now we are TTC #2 for 5 months, then a loss and back TTC again. I'm 28 and DH is 32.

We wanted our children close in age. And we are still trying for that. I also treasure the weeks of memories. Not many, not long enough. But, can't forget the BFP, the days of walking around on cloud 9 smiling and thinking of my pregnancy. I did take one bump shot at 7 weeks.


----------



## CherylC3

im with u scorpio as soon as i o theres no drink or coffee for me incase im pg im not taking a chance next time.... xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Aww ladies it makes me so sad to read when you blame yourself. Usually there is nothing that can be done. It's genetics. Yes I would have loved all my angels whether they were healthy or had something wring but I tell myself God already knew they were to special for this earth. Xxx


----------



## CortneyMarie

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hi ladies can I join you? I recently had my 5th mc and had to have a D&C on Feb 29 at 9+3. We started progestron 2 weeks later to kick start my cycle however ended up having the weirdest period ever...2days of light spotting. I am now on 50mg of clomid for cd day 3-7 and I am on cd5. We are kinda in a time crunch dh deploys in June and will training and such we may only have this cycle to ttc.
> 
> I wish everyone lots of baby dust. Xx

Sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: I know going through one was awful so I cant even imagine. I have a friend that is interested in clomid is it an expensive treatment she said that when she researched it she found that you could buy it nonlinear? I thought that was odd. Anyways I sincerely hope you get your sticky bean in time!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Scorpio this may sound harsh but knock it off :hugs: of course it was not your fault reedsgirl is totally right its usually just a matter of a malformation and nothing can be done also there is quite a window when the things that you do have little to no effect Bc the baby is not using a placenta yet.. anyway I know u prob have heard all this but you made me tear up this morning when I read this. Anyway no onenswered my question if got a +opk on Friday what dpo am I on?? I just don't know how to calculate cuz I know that test is only the arrival of lh not actual o?? :shrug:


----------



## MightyMom

Oh my gosh so much going on in this thread!

Good luck Raavi, hope you get good news! I had to Google montgomery tubercle, LOL.

Leinzlove: praying for an Easter BFP for you! That would be such a gift and so memorable!

Scorpio: I'll keep my FX for your little eggy!

I'm having a hell of a week. DH left for Italy yesterday so I'm home alone with the LO. I've been conning myself into thinking I am pregnant, but took a HPT and BFN. Grr.

My 2WW symptoms: have to pee ALL THE TIME. Seriously. Nausea. Really strong food cravings. Especially chocolate. Nothing special going on with my areolas, so I really must be fooling myself. :-(


----------



## Scorpio23

@Leinzlove: wow 10 siblings :) That was a sweet note from your DH. DH & I went on several trips last year and we planned on starting to TTC in 2012. BUT I got PG in Dec, after the last holiday in mid Nov. I couldn't believe my luck :)

@CherylC3: I used to think PG women were crazy with all their beliefs in not eating this or drinking that (and waiting for 12 weeks to announce PG). I learnt the hard way that there is truth behind it. 

@ reedsgirl: I went without blaming myself up until yesterday. It was just one of those bad days. I know angel baby is in a better place now. 

@ CortneyMarie: I was just having an emotional day yesterday for some reason. I will try to snap out of it. I kept thinking what did I do wrong, so I can avoid it next time 'round. I was thinking the same thing about dpo dates and am also confused. I'm assuming Saturday would be your 1dpo??

@ MightyMom: sorry to hear of your BFN. You have alot of PG symptoms though. I'm confused about darkening of areolas as I have dark ones so can't tell LMAO. It sux bcos, it's hard to tell whether the symptoms are our imagination or real. I like to believe the latter.


----------



## Raavi

Just went the doc and she did a urine test but BFN :( Anyways I will be going for bloodwork tomorrow so maybe (Fx) I might get something but I am losing hope as my symptoms of nausea, sore breasts, smell sensitivity just come and go (not as strong as they were a few days ago). Still have other symptoms though.

I think that one of the reasons women try to blame themselves after a miscarriage is that having a miscarriage is so traumatic that we want to feel as though we have control over this and that we can prevent it from happening again. But the positive side is that if there was something wrong with our babies, we can trust our bodies to make very important decisions (as sad as it is). 

So hang in there ladies!! We will get our rainbow babies soon :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Mighty Mom: Your symptoms sound very promising to me! You will be seeing that BFP soon! :hugs:

Scorpio: My life as the oldest of 10 is never a dull moment. This last year has been hard. DD had 4 surgeries, 1 requiring intubation for 5 days, nicu stay, picu stay. Then I lost my 15 year old brother in October. My mother was in ICU for a week. Then DH's grandmother broke her hip and was moved to Hospice. Then I MC at 9 weeks. LIFE JUST HAS TO EASE UP ON ME. That's way to much for 11 months.

Raavi: I'm sorry the urine test was BFN! But, I'm holding out hope and prayers that the blood test will be positive. :hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Leinzlove said:


> Mighty Mom: Your symptoms sound very promising to me! You will be seeing that BFP soon! :hugs:
> 
> Scorpio: My life as the oldest of 10 is never a dull moment. This last year has been hard. DD had 4 surgeries, 1 requiring intubation for 5 days, nicu stay, picu stay. Then I lost my 15 year old brother in October. My mother was in ICU for a week. Then DH's grandmother broke her hip and was moved to Hospice. Then I MC at 9 weeks. LIFE JUST HAS TO EASE UP ON ME. That's way to much for 11 months.
> 
> Raavi: I'm sorry the urine test was BFN! But, I'm holding out hope and prayers that the blood test will be positive. :hugs:

Omg you have totally been through the wronger!! And came out a wonderful woman :hugs: after that 11 months you deserve that rainbow baby good thing your in the luckiest of threads!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Raavi so sorry about your bfn. :/

Scorpio I have those too sometimes. Some days I get in fb and just want to cry with all the pregnancy announcements...and I have a cousin who found out they were pregnant right before I did we were due 4 weeks apart and it breaks my heart everytime she texts me about her pregnancy but I pretend like my heart never hurts...but I so understand how you feel. Xxx

Ladies usually on opks it indicates that you will O in the next 24/36 hours unless your doing your temps as well there is no way to know for sure...I usually waited 2 days and the started with my dpo's if that makes sense. 

I have a Dr appt Friday at 8:30 to check follies...I am wondering how much they can tell at that point since I will only be cd 9 and it usually takes a week to O after clomid...but someone asked if clomid was expensive....no my regular OB Dr prescribed it and my insurance paid so it was $5 but in the past a bottle was only $15 when my insurance didn't cover it.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Cortney! I agree! This has to be a lucky thread. I'm going to O, I predict 2 days! I'm definitley in my fertile window. Nearly pos OPK and EWCM is showing up. 

LET THIS BE OUR RAINBOW MONTH!! :hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

CortneyMarie said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Mighty Mom: Your symptoms sound very promising to me! You will be seeing that BFP soon! :hugs:
> 
> Scorpio: My life as the oldest of 10 is never a dull moment. This last year has been hard. DD had 4 surgeries, 1 requiring intubation for 5 days, nicu stay, picu stay. Then I lost my 15 year old brother in October. My mother was in ICU for a week. Then DH's grandmother broke her hip and was moved to Hospice. Then I MC at 9 weeks. LIFE JUST HAS TO EASE UP ON ME. That's way to much for 11 months.
> 
> Raavi: I'm sorry the urine test was BFN! But, I'm holding out hope and prayers that the blood test will be positive. :hugs:
> 
> Omg you have totally been through the wronger!! And came out a wonderful woman :hugs: after that 11 months you deserve that rainbow baby good thing your in the luckiest of threads!!Click to expand...

Raavi sorry to hear about that nasty :bfn: but hopefully its just early and your bloods will give you a bfp! What Cd are you on? 

Mightymom when are you expecting af? Your never outta the game until that dirty :witch: arrives.

Scorpion sorry Hun I really didn't mean to sound harsh I know how much this whole
Journey is really a nasty emotional rollercoaster. Ha I'm not good with words sometimes!!:dohh:


----------



## Scorpio23

@ Leinzlove: You're a very strong woman and I pray that life will be better for you and that you get your +O soon :)

@ Raavi: Let us know how you go with the blood test (fx)

Reedsgirl: My best friend just found out she's PG. On Sat it was her birthday and she talked about PG 'ALL NIGHT'. Only she knew about my M/C. I'm over the moon for her but had a bad night. We only talked about PG the entire night.

CortneyMarie: You weren't harsh at all, no need to worry :) I need to be told from time to time..


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: Thats rough about your best friend. That would be an awful situation. I hope you join her with your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Scorpio ((( hugs)))) no matter how happy we are for them it stinks our hearts have hurt at the same time.


----------



## MightyMom

Leinzlove: What a crappy year! Yep, that decides it. You just HAVE to get a BFP this month. You deserve some goodness in your life lady!

CortneyMarie: Not sure when AF is coming, I guess that is the problem. Had my m/c naturally March 4th. So...AF April 1st? I know I'm testing early, but DH left for Italy yesterday and being alone is making me CRAZY.


----------



## Scorpio23

Sorry, going off topic a bit. Watched latest episode of Smash. Ivy sang 'Who you are' by Jessie J. My fav song at the moment & also on my playlist for when Im having a bad day.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Mighty Mom! I hope you get yours also! Everyone in this thread needs a BFP and rainbow baby! :dust: :dust: I really can't wait for them to start rolling in. I'd say you should get AF between April 2nd and April 16th. Depending on when you Ovulated.

Who's in the 2ww? Anyone been testing? I'm in my fertile window, thinking 2 days till O (my prediction). I'm knowing my cycle to well. I naturally MC on March 6, and I'm predicting AF to be due April 12, based on my prediction of O'ing in two days. This cycle is going to be about week longer than normal.

Scorpio: I'm going to youtube that song and listen. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Thats a very touching song. I had never heard it before, and its just beautiful.


----------



## Scorpio23

Loving Jessie J at the moment. Im on 3dpo now. Just took an O test to make sure it was negative, which it was. Im really glad that I OV fine and on time aswell. Hope ur +O comes on time.

If anyone gets any symptoms, let me know. Im keen to hear about them :) Curious as to how early symptoms appear & if there are any signs of implantation.


----------



## CherylC3

leinzlove how are you testing? are you doing opks? we mc round about the same time and im just wondering when il o cos my opks are still neg :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: There are two conception symptoms. Cramping and if you have a day of nausea and you normally don't. For implantation, I only know of the bleeding. But, I've always had early symptoms. I've also had cycles where it was all in my head. My symptoms are recorded in my TTC journal. I'm crazy though and also post pictures of CM from time to time. 

Cheryl: No O, for me either yet. I'm on CD 22, some EWCM, and nearly pos OPK. I'm predicting O in two days, but we'll see. It should happen between CD 14 and CD 28. We should be O'ing soon. :) I've been crazy with it, opk twice a day, impatient me! I update my TTC journal often, if you'd like to stalk.


----------



## CortneyMarie

MightyMom said:


> Leinzlove: What a crappy year! Yep, that decides it. You just HAVE to get a BFP this month. You deserve some goodness in your life lady!
> 
> CortneyMarie: Not sure when AF is coming, I guess that is the problem. Had my m/c naturally March 4th. So...AF April 1st? I know I'm testing early, but DH left for Italy yesterday and being alone is making me CRAZY.

I'm going crazy this 2ww crap is for the birds I know it will be negative Bc I'm only 5 dpo but I'm wanting to text do bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh how I hate the wait.


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm here and waiting for spotting to stop, then to ovulate.

M/c last august and MMC this March :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Cortney: 5dpo... I can't wait for the 2ww.... Grr! I hope this one is the one for us both. Still waiting on O. 4 more days before you can get a positive. Watch out for those implantation signs. :)

Dani Rose: I'm so sorry for your losses! I hope the bleeding stops soon. And you Ovulate and get that rainbow baby! :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Thank you. Not sure when we will TTC but I hope soon. DH is happy with 2, I want 3 lol x


----------



## Leinzlove

:) I want another. Couldn't wait to try again. Its hard! :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

I won't be waiting, il be jumping his bones lol! He says whatever makes me happy so il take that as a yes!


----------



## Scorpio23

@ Dani Rose: sorry for your losses and good luck with TTC. Hope your spotting stops soon.

AFM: I felt some twinges (not sure if I'm imagining things) and I craved hot choc. But when I started to drink the hot choc I felt nauseous. Maybe I'm crazy as I'm only 4dpo hehe. Feeling really tired the last few days. But that might be due to filling in for a colleague, who's away for this week.


----------



## Leinzlove

You never know Scorpio. Sounds very promising to me! :)


----------



## CortneyMarie

Scorpio23 said:


> @ Dani Rose: sorry for your losses and good luck with TTC. Hope your spotting stops soon.
> 
> AFM: I felt some twinges (not sure if I'm imagining things) and I craved hot choc. But when I started to drink the hot choc I felt nauseous. Maybe I'm crazy as I'm only 4dpo hehe. Feeling really tired the last few days. But that might be due to filling in for a colleague, who's away for this week.

I'm w ya on the crazy symptom spotting!! I mean they r happening to me but they r making me way to hopeful!! Ive been having everything from twinges to mild af cramps since ov yesterday I thought af was coming cuz of cramps Bach ache and I was tired then I got a gush ran to the bathroom and it was just cm wth!! My boobs are achy and sensitive as well headache and dizziness as well...I think it is to early for all this I'm only 6 dpo and this stuff has been happening for a few days I'm either preggo or I have a cyst or something :shrug: I'm kinda thinking cyst :growlmad:

Toot luck keep us updated when r ya gonna start testing?


----------



## MightyMom

Haha, me too! I've been bursting into tears all week (outright sobbing!) and keep telling myself it must be pregnancy emotions. LOL

I've never heard of the "crying PMS" LOL!


----------



## Scorpio23

Omg omg me tooooo. Was watching TV last night and kept crying! Had some dizziness but it seems to come and go.


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww.... Sounds good for you all. I'm envious, here! Still waiting on O. Getting very impatient, and thinking it might be a month away.

I can't wait to be updated with your :bfp:'s! Need some hope HERE!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Leinzlove said:


> Awwww.... Sounds good for you all. I'm envious, here! Still waiting on O. Getting very impatient, and thinking it might be a month away.
> 
> I can't wait to be updated with your :bfp:'s! Need some hope HERE!

O leinzlove you will get there I know it must be frusterating!!! I cried a tin last night and today the boy is def scared of my I'm irritated one minute then crying the next!!! Ive been difficult and feel like I'm going insane but that's not anything too out of the ordinary Lol!!


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure isn't Cortney. I'm a bit discouraged. My body geared up for O and stopped. Thats disappointing, but ok. My bodys not ready yet. Still time that I could, so still watching and tubes are full. Hopefully, my body will give it another go.


----------



## CherylC3

Leinzlove said:


> It sure isn't Cortney. I'm a bit discouraged. My body geared up for O and stopped. Thats disappointing, but ok. My bodys not ready yet. Still time that I could, so still watching and tubes are full. Hopefully, my body will give it another go.

Hey Leinzlove how are u doing? I'm on cd22 and still not a +OPK... When was ur mc date? Wot cd are u on? I'm hoping we are goin to o real soon. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Cheryl. I'm very discouraged at the moment. Impatient for O. I MC on March 6. I had two nearly pos OPK, plus EWCM, but just enough to tell me it was coming. Based on prior cycles. But the OPK went faint and I dried up. GRRRR! I'm afraid I'm going to be one of those women who don't O at all this technically not a cycle.

However, theres still time it could take 4 weeks, and longer if you have longer cycles. And mine usually range 32-34 days. I'm trying to stay positive. I'm on CD 25. 

I hope you O soon, also! How are you holding up with the wait for O? :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

hey i got a second faint line on my opk today so im hoping i get a +opk tomoro fingers and toes all crossed...xx


----------



## Raavi

Just got my results back from my bloodwork and it's negative :(

I'm on CD 30 today and I have been feeling like my period is going to start at anytime so I think AF will probably come on in a couple of days. Recently my cycle has been 32 to 33 days. Symptoms have also subsided over the last couple of days so I guess they probably had to do with the hormone levels from the miscarriage. So disappointed but we will try next month. Good luck to you girls and hope you get your BFP's very soon :)


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Raavi, so sorry. Hopefully your AF comes really soon so you can start trying again!

My blood test is scheduled a week from now. By then I should know if I'm pg or not since I expect AF this weekend. Will keep you ladies updated.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi everyone. I am waiting to O as well.. went to the Dr today I am on cd 9 and took clomid from cd 3-7 and the ultrasound today showed 6 good follies and one that was over 3cm he said I should o anytime and that usually by 2cm they burst so I am not sure....


----------



## CortneyMarie

Keep your heads up ladies that are waiting to O your bodies will do the right thing :thumbup: I know its hard to be patient. I hate everything about this journey but all you bnb girls make it somewhat bearable. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, CHERYL, I hope that means you're going to O soon. No O in sight here. Trying to be patient.

Raavi: I'm sorry it was BFN! I hope AF gets here and you O fast! :hugs: Next month is the one.

Mighty Mom: I hope the :witch: has the most perfect of reasons for staying away. Come on let there be a rainbow Christmas baby! :hugs:

Reedsgirl: Sounds very promising, that this will be your rainbow month! :) :)

Cortney: Where are you in your cycle? Are you in the 2ww? I hope you concieve your rainbow Christmas baby! It is very hard to patient. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw lenzlove I hope I'm going to o the 2nd line looked lighter today so I'm doubting tht I will o... Fingers crossed we will soon...xx


----------



## CortneyMarie

Leinzlove said:


> Yay, CHERYL, I hope that means you're going to O soon. No O in sight here. Trying to be patient.
> 
> Raavi: I'm sorry it was BFN! I hope AF gets here and you O fast! :hugs: Next month is the one.
> 
> Mighty Mom: I hope the :witch: has the most perfect of reasons for staying away. Come on let there be a rainbow Christmas baby! :hugs:
> 
> Reedsgirl: Sounds very promising, that this will be your rainbow month! :) :)
> 
> Cortney: Where are you in your cycle? Are you in the 2ww? I hope you concieve your rainbow Christmas baby! It is very hard to patient. :hugs:

I'm 8dpo and going crazy.. cried to the boy last night bc I hate being obsessed....and I'm OBSESSED! I was when we first started trying in June but it slowly turned into hopelessness so by the time I got my positive I was expecting it at all. Now I'm back at the beginning and I HATE it. :growlmad:


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: You're going to O. It's not to late to O after MC. I've read sometimes it doesn't occur until CD 35. :hugs:

Cortney: 8dpo! I'm hoping to hear about your :bfp:! When will you be testing? I'm sorry it took you so long. We'd been trying since September. I'm down today, I also hate starting back at the beginning. I'd be starting the second trimester today. I was looking forward to this day. :hugs:

AFM: Well CD 26, and I'm stumped. Nearly Pos OPK's CD 21 & CD 22, then faint since. Also on CD 22, I thought a part of the test line couldv'e been as dark as control line. I also had EWCM both days. And cramping night of CD 22, didn't feel like O cramping, but like AF cramps. For the last few days I've been down, thinking my body geared to O, then stopped. But, last night I started thinking maybe I missed the surge and did O. My boobs are sore, and usually thats a 2ww symptom for me.

So, that leaves me in cycle limbo. And REALLY wishing I'd temped. There are 3 possibilities. 1.) I ovulated on CD 22, and I am 4dpo 2.) I haven't ovulated yet 3.) I'm not going to ovulate.

So, with that in mind. I'll probably take a PG test in a week. In the meantime, keep watching for O. And BD atleast every other day. TTC sure can be complicated.


----------



## CherylC3

Its just horrible girls feel like we've already done all this was lucky enough to get bfp then its been took off us and we're back to square one:( life is so hard sometimes.


----------



## CortneyMarie

CherylC3 said:


> Its just horrible girls feel like we've already done all this was lucky enough to get bfp then its been took off us and we're back to square one:( life is so hard sometimes.

Yes indeed it is...ive been really down since the beginning of the week just sick and tired of how nothing ever seems to go right :cry: I literally cried in my omlette today bc I was so excited to eat and it had mushrooms all through it which I hate :growlmad: the boy told me to send it back but I didn't bc I didn't want to risk breaking out in fresh tears its gonna b a lay in bed kinds day since its only 2pm and ive cried twice.

Leinzlove ive been testing bc I'm crazy all :bfn: gonna continue until 11 dpo then quit if I can Lol till af is due. I have liars of symptoms but getting hopeless just bc I'm a pessimist by nature I suppose.


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure is! I had a hard day with this as the should've been first day of the second trimester. I don't know what to think. If I haven't O'd yet, I hope I do soon. 

Cheryl, are those OPK's getting darker? I hope it happens soon. 

Cortney: What Dpo are you now? You aren't out unless the :witch: shows. And I'm hoping she has the best reason for staying away! :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

Hello Leinzlove,

Might be too early to join, but just searching for some comfort.
Sorry for your loss. I had a natural MC March 28 ( 3 days ago)....very traumatic at 10 weeks and 5 days.

Just going to hang out here and stalk this page if you don't mind :)
Also need to catch up with reading the thread

All the best to all you ladies :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Leinzlove said:


> It sure is! I had a hard day with this as the should've been first day of the second trimester. I don't know what to think. If I haven't O'd yet, I hope I do soon.
> 
> Cheryl, are those OPK's getting darker? I hope it happens soon.
> 
> Cortney: What Dpo are you now? You aren't out unless the :witch: shows. And I'm hoping she has the best reason for staying away! :hugs:

Aw Leinzlove quite the opposite they are fainter now.. :( i guess i was just hoping cd24 and so confused i hate this... i hate how my body hasnt even o yet and its totally stressing me but i dont want to stop testing cos then il never kno if i hav o of not.. to be honest i wud love af just to come today then id kno where i was with me cycle...:cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

OMG! I just went to the bathroom, wiped and I'm loaded with EWCM. I think I may be about to O. Wasn't checking cervix as I do it when I OPK every afternoon. EWCM is abundant, I hope I O this time.

I hope this means positive OPK today! This came out of no where... So don't lose hope Cheryl! :hugs:

I'm sorry for your loss Nessah! It is awful. I Mc on March 6 at 9w3d. :hugs: Stalk away!


----------



## CherylC3

nesSAH said:


> Hello Leinzlove,
> 
> Might be too early to join, but just searching for some comfort.
> Sorry for your loss. I had a natural MC March 28 ( 3 days ago)....very traumatic at 10 weeks and 5 days.
> 
> Just goingaw fing to hang out here and stalk this page if you don't mind :)
> Also need to catch up with reading the thread
> 
> All the best to all you ladies :hugs:

sorry for your loss nessah i had a natural mc on the 9th march..xx

leinzlove aw fingers x let me kno chick... ive had loads of cm since friday so goin to do another test at a different time today just to see if its darker...x


----------



## comet77

I'm getting a second line on the OPK's but not dark enough...so annoying. I never saw a change in CM the month i got pregnant either....so I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be waiting / checking for!!! I think I'm just going to have to wait for my AF and then try to figure this all out!

:wacko:


----------



## comet77

nesSAH said:


> Hello Leinzlove,
> 
> Might be too early to join, but just searching for some comfort.
> Sorry for your loss. I had a natural MC March 28 ( 3 days ago)....very traumatic at 10 weeks and 5 days.
> 
> Just going to hang out here and stalk this page if you don't mind :)
> Also need to catch up with reading the thread
> 
> All the best to all you ladies :hugs:


Sorry! It is so very difficult.


----------



## CherylC3

comet77 said:


> I'm getting a second line on the OPK's but not dark enough...so annoying. I never saw a change in CM the month i got pregnant either....so I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be waiting / checking for!!! I think I'm just going to have to wait for my AF and then try to figure this all out!
> 
> :wacko:

Same here chick so confusing in just hoping for a +OPK or my af then I know where I am in my cycle :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey ladies just checking in. Baby dust to all.
I'm on DPO8 (thought I was DPO9 this morning too eager hehe).
I'm scared to take HPT. Don't know if I should actually take one or wait for AF.

Trying so hard not to think about it but it only makes it worse.


----------



## CherylC3

Scorpio23 said:


> Hey ladies just checking in. Baby dust to all.
> I'm on DPO8 (thought I was DPO9 this morning too eager hehe).
> I'm scared to take HPT. Don't know if I should actually take one or wait for AF.
> 
> Trying so hard not to think about it but it only makes it worse.

hey chick aw fingers x u get ur bfp what day did u o on im on cd25 either o very eary or still waiting to o or not going to at all totally stressed about it..x


----------



## Leinzlove

Comet77 & Cheryl: Don't give up! There is still time to Ovulate! I hope you both see that positive OPK. And still don't forget some women don't get a Positive OPK and still ovulate and get pregnant. 

Fertile Cervical mucus is like egg whites, stretchy, Icky and wet. Cervical position is soft and high, you almost can't even feel it as it blends in. I check mine everyday when I OPK in the afternoon.

Scorpio- I hope to be updated with your BFP! Very exciting! :)

Everyone else: Any pg testing or ovulating going on? I hope so!

AFM: Ladies, I thank you all for being positive. This cycle has had me wishing on more than one occassion, why I even bothered. It is frustrating. Seeing O would be almost like seeing a BFP. ALMOST! Obviously, my body has geared up for O. But, I don't know if it succeeded. So, I'll wait and see. And if I ovulated, we are covered and I might see a BFP! 

My cycle has me stumped. I'm on CD28. Had EWCM CD21 & CD22 but Opk's almost positive. Then CD 27 had lots of EWCM, Soft position and high... the OPK 12 hrs earlier was faint neg, the OPK with diluted as I'd noticed EWCM, when I wasn't doing my routine cervical check was faint neg. 8 hrs later it was Almost Positive, then 8 hrs later faint neg. with CM back to creamy. All, I have to say is I wish I'd temped this cycle. And if I do get my BFP, its going to be hard to date.

I'm thinking I was more likely to O on CD 27, then CD 22. But, either way I'm not so sure I did. So, I'm in limbo. 1.) I Ovulated CD 27 2.) I haven't Ovulated yet 3.) I'm not going to Ovulate.

So, the sperm meets egg plan remains the same... Watchfully waiting for O and BD atleast every other day just in case. So, complicated. Unless, my body tells me otherwise, I'm going to go with being 1dpo. Keep the BD and watching for O going.

I really believe CD 27 was it, if I ovulated. It was peak EWCM, and lots of it. My cervix was so high and soft I couldn't even feel it. My body screamed O, all the way! You should've seen how excited I was when EWCM showed up abundantly on my TP. I squealed. DH, asked if I got our BFP.


----------



## Scorpio23

CherylC3 said:


> Scorpio23 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies just checking in. Baby dust to all.
> I'm on DPO8 (thought I was DPO9 this morning too eager hehe).
> I'm scared to take HPT. Don't know if I should actually take one or wait for AF.
> 
> Trying so hard not to think about it but it only makes it worse.
> 
> hey chick aw fingers x u get ur bfp what day did u o on im on cd25 either o very eary or still waiting to o or not going to at all totally stressed about it..xClick to expand...


Hey hun, try not to stress out (easier said than done). Thinking of u & praying for everyone :)
I OV on CD14. Holding off on testing as I know its too early to get BFP. Instead I googled it lol and a few ladies said they got BFP on DPO9-12.


----------



## CortneyMarie

Hang in there ladies all this waiting can be maddening!!!

I'm 10 dpo and bfn this morning.....funny cause I swear I feel pregnant..oh well beginning to pull my hopes down....I got my bfp last cycle with afternoon urine on 10 dpo :cry::cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

Hang in there Cortney! You aren't out unless AF shows up! I'm hoping she has the most wonderful reasons for staying away! :hugs:


----------



## MrsR3AM5

Leinzlove said:


> My cycle has me stumped. I'm on CD28. Had EWCM CD21 & CD22 but Opk's almost positive. Then CD 27 had lots of EWCM, Soft position and high... the OPK 12 hrs earlier was faint neg, the OPK with diluted as I'd noticed EWCM, when I wasn't doing my routine cervical check was faint neg. 8 hrs later it was Almost Positive, then 8 hrs later faint neg. with CM back to creamy. All, I have to say is I wish I'd temped this cycle. And if I do get my BFP, its going to be hard to date.
> 
> I'm thinking I was more likely to O on CD 27, then CD 22. But, either way I'm not so sure I did. So, I'm in limbo. 1.) I Ovulated CD 27 2.) I haven't Ovulated yet 3.) I'm not going to Ovulate.

Leinzlove, just curious: do you temp also? Just wondering...I temp, and even though I thought I spotted some EWCM the other day, my temps were still down several days later so I know I didn't ovulate (much to my disgust). But at least I know I haven't yet. Just thought it might end some of the uncertainty...course, you can tell me to go away and shut up if I missed something...:dohh:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, I've been wishing I temped this cycle. However, I did not. But, I haven't given up on O yet. 

I'm sure now that I haven't O'd yet. I've decided to calm down... and wait.

Today is CD28, and EWCM with nearly pos OPK. I'm trying hard not to get my hopes up. But, I hope my body gets to O, this time. It's obviously trying to. I can't assume anything and put myself in a 2ww that isn't one. Hoping for pos OPK in 12 hrs. I had to order more O tests, as I'm now testing twice daily.

I'm hoping I O this week. There are only 6 December EDD's left. And I would love to give DH a baby for his Dec. 26 birthday. I'd just love a shot. BD is lined up perfectly. CD18, 19, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28. If its going to happen, it should happen any day.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hope u get ur Dec baby. I only have this cycle to get a yr of dragon baby. 

Feeling very sad today. Miss baby so so much :'(

DPO10 today & feeling like my body is gearing up for AF. 
Dont seem to have any big signs of PG. Mentally preparing for either outcome.


----------



## MightyMom

I am being attacked by baby images this week. An acquaintance's wife just gave birth, tagged him in a Facebook photo. Another acquaintance's sister is pregnant. On accident. Again. And somehow these celebrities keep popping up pregnant! Except for Michelle Duggar who announced her miscarriage on the last episode and left me in tears! I feel like all the baby dust has been sucked up around me. No fun.


----------



## Scorpio23

*HUGS*

My mates gf gave birth 2 weeks ago. I went to their place for a celebration BBQ. Was asked many times when my turn was :( I didn't know what to say. I just said this year sometime. People also commented that I hadn't put on any weight and analysed my belly.

Was on the phone to my best friend who is 9 weeks. It was hard to talk about symptoms etc because I'm hurting inside but so happy for her. She said she hadn't seen a heartbeat on U/S yet. I'm praying everythings ok for her. She just turned 34 and had a M/C years ago (before we met). My SIL is due any day now and my other SIL had a M/C 3-4 months ago. She is TTC for #2.

My manager is due in June and one of my ex colleagues invited me to her baby shower next weekend. It will be Cambodian New Year April 14, a religious time for me as I am Buddhist. I will be praying for a healthy and successful new year. 

All my close friends and siblings are starting families. It's so hard to not to be able to join them. 

Our turn is coming soon I know it!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio- No symptoms doesn't mean anything. All symptoms and you may not be, and no symptoms and you can be. Actually when I got the BFP, I felt out after 6dpo... So, you are in! Can't wait to be updated with your :bfp:!

And its hard seeing babies. I have no choice in my life as I have 17 nieces and nephews all under 7 yrs old. And DD is 11 months. 5 of my friends are pregnant... 3 due within one week of when I was. I put it in my mindset that it's not thier baby I want, but my own. I'm happy for them, but I should be pregnant to.


----------



## Leinzlove

FINALLY! FINALLY! CD 29 and OPK+! I have a shot at that Christmas Baby! :happydance:


----------



## Scorpio23

@ Leinzlove: YAAAYYYYYYY! Congrats on ur +O. 

I cry because I wish that I was pregnant too/ sad that I can't share pregnancy with my close friends. I know 4 ppl who are pregnant. At work there are HEAPS of pregnant ladies. 

I have two nephews and one niece and am expecting a new niece any day now.


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure is hard. It's hard to quit thinking about how pregnant I should be. I try to focus on the happy memories of my short pregnancy. It helps me, as I know there was really a baby. It also helps alot that I got to see my baby once via scan. But, I still miss my lil dragon, and I still cry every now and then. I had so many hopes and dreams. 

I had a niece born Feb. 2012, and a niece born Nov. 2011. They sure give me baby fever.


----------



## MightyMom

I have on occasion thought about how far along I might be. I would be either 8 months along or 4 months along. That is hard. And one of my subordinates just gave birth to her 4th child. She is always giving updates and coming in with pictures. I admit I judge her and her choices and I feel angry at how unfair life is.

But then I have good times too. I cherish the little challenges my daughter can be sometimes. I am more grateful for my time with her, even when it is hard.


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww.. Mighty Mom! I'm hoping the :witch: doesn't show her ugly face, for you! I'm sorry for your losses. It's a terrible experience. :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

*sigh* I was just telling DH, not to think about the 'what ifs' or 'what couldve bn' (easier said than done I know).

Lets stay positive and look towards the future :)

We're still young & Im prepared to fight.
If we stick together we can get through this. 
We're already doing it now.

X Solz


----------



## MightyMom

Ok so I am slow but I just realized why everyone keeps referring to the year of the dragon.

(I know, I live in a box in a hole in the middle of the desert...)

But I was just checking online and it said my DD was born the year of the Tiger, representing Yin the female energy. And the Dragon represents the Yang or male energy. How cool would it be to get pregnant with a boy and have my Yin and Yang??


----------



## Scorpio23

That would be crazy awesome.


----------



## Dani Rose

Woooo hoooo for O!!!

We DTD last night, yay!!!! Back in the game ;)


----------



## CortneyMarie

Dani Rose said:


> Woooo hoooo for O!!!
> 
> We DTD last night, yay!!!! Back in the game ;)

Tons of sticky :dust:!!!


----------



## CherylC3

MightyMom said:


> Ok so I am slow but I just realized why everyone keeps referring to the year of the dragon.
> 
> (I know, I live in a box in a hole in the middle of the desert...)
> 
> But I was just checking online and it said my DD was born the year of the Tiger, representing Yin the female energy. And the Dragon represents the Yang or male energy. How cool would it be to get pregnant with a boy and have my Yin and Yang??

hey tht wud be great.. where are u in ur cycle missy???xx


----------



## Leinzlove

That would be awesome Mighty MOM! And thats why DH and I called our baby lil dragon. :hugs:

Dani: Yay for O!! I'm with ya! :) Get that eggy!

Cheryl: What O tests are you using? I got these Wanfu O tests today, as I was getting low on my Wondfo. I tell you what the Wanfu's are awful. Look at the difference. I know the light blue Wondfo's work well with detecting my surge. I used them to Concieve lil dragon. And also used them when I was PG testing, watching for BFN, and they were positive.

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_2892.jpg


----------



## CortneyMarie

Leinzlove said:


> That would be awesome Mighty MOM! And thats why DH and I called our baby lil dragon. :hugs:
> 
> Dani: Yay for O!! I'm with ya! :) Get that eggy!
> 
> Cheryl: What O tests are you using? I got these Wanfu O tests today, as I was getting low on my Wondfo. I tell you what the Wanfu's are awful. Look at the difference. I know the light blue Wondfo's work well with detecting my surge. I used them to Concieve lil dragon. And also used them when I was PG testing, watching for BFN, and they were positive.
> 
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_2892.jpg

Woooohooooo!! Happy 2ww and some much baby dust you have to dig your way out lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Cortney! Very happy about O! How are you doing?


----------



## MightyMom

CherylC3 said:


> MightyMom said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I am slow but I just realized why everyone keeps referring to the year of the dragon.
> 
> (I know, I live in a box in a hole in the middle of the desert...)
> 
> But I was just checking online and it said my DD was born the year of the Tiger, representing Yin the female energy. And the Dragon represents the Yang or male energy. How cool would it be to get pregnant with a boy and have my Yin and Yang??
> 
> hey tht wud be great.. where are u in ur cycle missy???xxClick to expand...

In the 2WW (3WW??). No AF yet, but as we all know AF can come anywhere from 4-6 weeks after a m/c. I think I O-d March 19, so I'm thinking I should be seeing + tests soon or the :witch:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mighty MOM! IT's going to be BFP! :) I'd hope you will be seeing those two lines super soon. 3ww's SUCK!!

AFM: I emailed the seller of those tests. They said to hold it in urine for 30 seconds. Well, they had an awful bleed, and both lines were light. But it worked. I'm still sending them back. I can't go nuts wondering if the test is accurate or not... I go nuts enough!! However, the seller was nice and is giving me a full refund. They were super cheap, only $7 shipped for 40. 

I'm hoping its going to rain :bfp:'s in here! And I won't need anymore O tests!! :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Good luck Leinzlove! It is good you had the Wandfos to test against. I would have been going CRAZY wondering how accurate it is. (30 seconds??? That is just a bad batch! They should test better than that.)


----------



## Dani Rose

YAY for the 2ww!! That sucks, you could have missed O with those tests huh. 

I have a Question, so 2 days ago I had brown tinged ewcm, then DTD and nothing. Yesterday nothing. Last night some sharp O type pains and today I woke up achey and to watery pink CM... My ICs are almost neg now and OPKs still dark... I am so lost! Did any of you have this weird spotting post MC?? 

My temps are unreliable as my kids keep waking me middle of night *sigh*

Any help would be good. I am assuming it *might* be O and will DTD again soon. We aren't TTC like with DS, BD all the time. So im aiming every 3/4 days just to keep some swimmers in there, it worked in January so I'm sure it's enough!


----------



## CherylC3

hey Dani not sure wot tht cud be.. leinzlove im using one step ovulation sticks from amazon they worked last time i got my bfp... todays opk is looking better a darker second line so im hoping tomoro or sat i will o... fingers and toes all crossed.... i want to be in the 2ww wait u girls...xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Dani, I hope it means O! It sounds good that your OPK is positive. :hugs:

Cheryl: I hope you get that positive soon! :hugs: Limbo waiting is awful.

AFM: This is finally O day, I think! It's also exactly one month since I lost my baby. So, officially I'm not in the 2ww yet. My OPK was super dark today and I had O pain, worse than I've experienced before. Some O twinges yesterday. I think I'll see that neg OPK, tomorrow.


----------



## Dani Rose

I think the OPK is just Pos from the hcg. Although todays HPT is really light, so I think by next week I will be officially NOT pregnant! LOL

Good luck catching the egg!!! ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

Ah, Dani. I was hoping it meant O. I tested HCG positive for 2 weeks after my MC. Started the OPKs CD15, the day I got my first negative. I didn't get a positive OPK until CD29 and it looks like CD31 is O day.

I hope it all happens for you sooner than that! And you Ovulate soon!!


----------



## Dani Rose

I think that's the weekend I'm flying to Florida and sharing a room with the kidlets at the airport hotel *sigh* lol.

Will squeeze in BDing before we leave. I'm not in a rush as would be good to not be pg on our trip kwim?! But il take a baby any day so whatever will be will be ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

You sound like me with the thought "I'd take that baby any day." Florida will be fun. Enjoy yourself and worry about TTC later. I tell you what I'm not sure I should've attempted this cycle. It has been so loong and hard. It's going to be 56 days!! Never have I had a cycle longer than 32 days. 

Well, I will be sure if I see that BFP! But, you know.


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh I wish I didn't kinda. My chart is so flat.... 

I never temp cos it gets on my nerves and I don't sleep well. But wanted an idea of what's happening.

My last mc cycle was 28days but the one after 35days they were erratic even up to my jan bfp... Urgh 

Will prob be whacky for a while!!

Well you are in the 2ww now so just sit back and relax ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

I was half asleep, posting yesterday. But, I meant 46 day cycle. And O day CD32 not 31. I heard temps are eratic after MC. I don't temp, I tried one cycle. And I mucked it up so bad, I gave up. Plus I didn't like waking up at the same time everyday.

I hope we get sticky beans, soon! :hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Well its official I'm out started spotting after dtd. I'm actually happy at least the dreaded 2ww is over and I'm on to the next cycle :thumbup:! A fresh totally new cycle feels good no more looking back on my last af being a mc.

Good luck yo the rest of you lovely ladies!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry to hear the :witch: showed her ugly face. I'm happy though that you are thinking positive. I hope this brand new cycle brings your sticky bean. :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Glad you can move on. Wish I could O already!!! Grrrr

Happy Easter weekend everybody :)


----------



## Scorpio23

@ Cortney: sorry to hear. Glad ur feeling good & keep us posted on ur new cycle. 

AFM: got a BFN yesterday. Ive been having period like pains all day. I think AF will visit any day now.
Will check back in on Mon. 

Happy Easter :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy Easter, Scorpio! I hope you get back here before Monday with an update of BFP! :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

Happy Easter Ladies!~
Wishing you ladies who are still at 2WW for bfps!
Sorry to hear about AF Cortney.... and Scorpio, don't give up yet :thumbup:


By the way, quick question: Did you ladies wait for your first AF after miscarriage before you started trying?


----------



## regmih1984

nesSAH said:


> Happy Easter Ladies!~
> Wishing you ladies who are still at 2WW for bfps!
> Sorry to hear about AF Cortney.... and Scorpio, don't give up yet :thumbup:
> 
> 
> By the way, quick question: Did you ladies wait for your first AF after miscarriage before you started trying?

I am not waiting...my DR. said as long as my HCG levels went down and he took a look to make sure everything looked ok and said I was good to go!...I think you would be okay to do so unless indicated by your Dr. (some sort of issue happend after the mc), its completely up to you though, what did your dr. tell you?


----------



## nesSAH

Was in and out of ER 3 times and the final scans and tests did indicate natural miscarriage.... they even said I passed everything and the womb looks good. Levels of HCG were also declining.

The ER doc says no issues and to keep trying. But my family nurse practitioner said she'd like to see my HCG at zero but did not say no to trying right away, even though she mentioned to wait till first AF.

I am itching to try again.... :shrug:




regmih1984 said:


> nesSAH said:
> 
> 
> Happy Easter Ladies!~
> Wishing you ladies who are still at 2WW for bfps!
> Sorry to hear about AF Cortney.... and Scorpio, don't give up yet :thumbup:
> 
> 
> By the way, quick question: Did you ladies wait for your first AF after miscarriage before you started trying?
> 
> I am not waiting...my DR. said as long as my HCG levels went down and he took a look to make sure everything looked ok and said I was good to go!...I think you would be okay to do so unless indicated by your Dr. (some sort of issue happend after the mc), its completely up to you though, what did your dr. tell you?Click to expand...


----------



## nesSAH

Oh, DH does not want to wait either-hehehe!


----------



## Dani Rose

My dr said whenever I liked so no we didn't wait. :)


----------



## CortneyMarie

Dani Rose said:


> My dr said whenever I liked so no we didn't wait. :)

My doc told me to wait a week after mc to put anything in. He also said it is impossible to o while you have hcg in your system.


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh yeah I waited about 10 days I think. Didn't want infection etc.


----------



## Scorpio23

Im counting my CD from date of D&C, so no I didnt wait. I had an incomplete MC. 
Dr told me to try after my next cycle. AF still hasnt arrived. I decided to start trying straight away as I know it may take a while.


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies can I join you all please x I'd like to be here "when it rains bfp's" 

I don't temp or use opks so not really sure when I ov'd but I'm on cd16/25 trying not to ss but finding it really hard my nipples are killing me (not a symptom I've had before) this month means a lot to me because our edd would be the same or close to our first loss I think that would really make up for our roller coaster of heartache this yr x 

So sorry for all your losses I hope we all get our rainbows soon x :dust: all round x


----------



## Scorpio23

@ Mrskg: I'm sooo sorry for your losses *hugs*


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Mrskg sorry for your loss. Hope you find some rainbow dust soon!


----------



## MightyMom

Leinzlove, had to announce it in your thread:











:bfp: !!!!!!!!


:rain:


Christmas baby!
:xmas16:


----------



## Scorpio23

Omg congrats!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Mighty MOM! Wooooo-hooooo! So happy you caught the eggy! :) I hope I join you soon... :hugs:

So sorry for everyone's losses! Welcome MRSKG! Hope we all get sticky beans soon! :hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Leinzlove said:


> Yay, Mighty MOM! Wooooo-hooooo! So happy you caught the eggy! :) I hope I join you soon... :hugs:
> 
> So sorry for everyone's losses! Welcome MRSKG! Hope we all get sticky beans soon! :hugs:

CONGRATULATIONS MIGHTY MOM!!!!!!! OMG I'm so happy for you!!! :hug:

Mrskg welcome and so sorry for your loss what Cd are you on now did you try anything besides bd this cycle?


----------



## nesSAH

*Mrskg*: :hugs: So sorry for your losses

Thanks ladies, I think I'm on board now! Will count my MC day as CD1, so I should be on CD14 right now.

*MightyMOM,* right on! :happydance: This is amazing and exciting news! Put a smile to my face. Praying for a very healthy pregnancy and baby for ya!!


----------



## Mrskg

woohoo the rain has started congrats mightymom xxxx

thanks for the welcome ladies xxx

cortney nope just good old fashioned dtd lol x im on cd17/25 so im around 7dpo x dying to poas lol i know i know!!! for "research purposes" :haha: ill start testing thurs then sat mon an wed since i have 4 tests just sitting waiting for me lol x still got sore nipples an nausea an feeling really hot im normally a cold tatty!!! not getting my hopes up cause i know my body like to play mind f*** games x roll on next wk xxx


----------



## MightyMom

Thanks everyone, I could never have survived the 3WW without you!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Mrskg said:


> woohoo the rain has started congrats mightymom xxxx
> 
> thanks for the welcome ladies xxx
> 
> cortney nope just good old fashioned dtd lol x im on cd17/25 so im around 7dpo x dying to poas lol i know i know!!! for "research purposes" :haha: ill start testing thurs then sat mon an wed since i have 4 tests just sitting waiting for me lol x still got sore nipples an nausea an feeling really hot im normally a cold tatty!!! not getting my hopes up cause i know my body like to play mind f*** games x roll on next wk xxx

Oh I am a poas fiend..I went through like 12 hpts and a few opks this past cycle..I was crazy after mc. I only have 3 ics and 2 digis which will only be used if I have a gd reason!! I know about body mind tucking ya cuz that's what happened to me crazy symptoms to the point I'm sure I will never symptom spot ever again!!!

Leinzlove what dpo r ya?


----------



## Leinzlove

Mighty Mom's :bfp:, finally the showers have started up in here. I'm 5dpo! Symptoms have started showing up... But, we'll see! I've been right 2 cycles out of 5 cycles. 

It all depends on the miracle, and the process. I know I definitley got the BD down. With hitting 5 days prior and day of O. So, I'm very hopeful...

And just happy with a chance! There were many days I was worried AF would show before O.

Come on let those BFP's poor in like rain. :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Felt extra tired this morning and have been going to the bathroom ALL DAY waiting for AF to arrive. Still nothing; its now 'CD31'.
Having withdrawals froom POAS. It's only been 2 days LOL!! Trying to hold off until the weekend.


----------



## MightyMom

LOL, the POAS addiction is rough! But until :witch: shows her ugly ugly face there is still hope! I still don't have any symptoms except cramping, and with my hCG levels I should be feeling something, I thought. Maybe you just had a late O!


----------



## Dani Rose

BBT question.... If I went to bed at 11pm and usually temp at 7.15 but woke at 3.15 then 7.15 what temp do you use? 4 hours sleep between both... Do any of you use a BBT converter? And what time do you input if you use it?? Urgh I HATE TEMPING!!!

I have had a horrible headache last couple days, nausea, today my lower back hurts and I feel like I have heartburn... Urgh I hate waiting!


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry dani I don't temp but your symptoms sound good how many dpo are you? 


:blush: caved in an tested this morn...bfn...unless I turn it to a 43degree angle an stand on my head then I'm sure I see something :haha: lol I knew it was too early so still hoping x going by my last bfps I should have a line by sat or Monday x as they say patience is a virtue :wacko:

Oh an wee one wants chocolate on toast :sick: still nauseous as normally wouldn't bother me not even done it yet just the thought makes me want to run to the bathroom lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

MightyMom said:


> Leinzlove, had to announce it in your thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp: !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :rain:
> 
> 
> Christmas baby!
> :xmas16:

congratulations hun... did u wait 2 or 3 wks to test??x


----------



## MightyMom

Cheryl: I was testing every day but ran out of ICs and had to wait five days. In that time it went from an evap line to dark! I started testing at 10dpo but didn't get my BFP until 21dpo.

Dani: I always used the temp taken at about the same time every day so I would use your 7.15 temp. The reason is because the ambient temperature tends to be different at different times and I am obsessed enough to think it makes a difference. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats on the BFP Mightymom!! WOohoo

Well I am 4 dpo according to FF but my temps seem so crazy..I don't know. :(


----------



## Oznic22

Hi everyone, hoping that you would let me join as reading these forums comfort me so thought that joining may be even better! I found out I had a MMC on 9th Mar when I should have been 6wks. Ultrasound and tests showed no pregnancy and I was devasted, pregnancy was an exciting surprise. I am a mother of two and never had a misscarriage, one of those people that never thought it would happen to them. DO wants another baby and I was in two minds after MMC but a couple of weeks past and I thought one night let's see what fate will do. Got a BFP last Tues and booked to see doctor next Wed (I will be almost 6wks). Having sharp pains like I did last time and am trying to be positive but it's hard. Going to see if I can see my doctor tomorrow and hopefully get bloods or even appointment with EPU as I think this stress isn't doing any good.

Good luck to everyone else !


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oznic22 said:


> Hi everyone, hoping that you would let me join as reading these forums comfort me so thought that joining may be even better! I found out I had a MMC on 9th Mar when I should have been 6wks. Ultrasound and tests showed no pregnancy and I was devasted, pregnancy was an exciting surprise. I am a mother of two and never had a misscarriage, one of those people that never thought it would happen to them. DO wants another baby and I was in two minds after MMC but a couple of weeks past and I thought one night let's see what fate will do. Got a BFP last Tues and booked to see doctor next Wed (I will be almost 6wks). Having sharp pains like I did last time and am trying to be positive but it's hard. Going to see if I can see my doctor tomorrow and hopefully get bloods or even appointment with EPU as I think this stress isn't doing any good.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else !

:hugs: So sorry for you loss. Hope all goes well with this pregnancy. I had loads of cramps with my DS, its when I have no cramps or back ache I worry. Good luck


----------



## Oznic22

reedsgirl1138 said:


> :hugs: So sorry for you loss. Hope all goes well with this pregnancy. I had loads of cramps with my DS, its when I have no cramps or back ache I worry. Good luck

Thanks very much, not the cramps or the back ache that worries me, it's the sharp pains. Tired to change my appointment today but no luck....have to wait till Wed :cry:


----------



## nesSAH

Welcome Oznic22!

Sorry for your loss. Congrats on the :bfp: and I am hopeful that everything will be fine at your Doc's appointment. Sucks that you have to wait till Wed tho'...

Try to keep off your feet and take it slow...it might just be your body telling you it needs more TLC :) Hoping this make the sharp pains go away soon dear! You are in my thoughts.


----------



## comet77

Welcome oznik. That's fantastic news to hear you are pregnant again so soon. Hopefully, all will be just fine this time.


----------



## nesSAH

Hey ladies, 

Was wondering what "rainbow babies" meant- hehehe.

I had a rough day emotionally.... just been crying non-stop. Also went out and ate sushi (buffet) and now I'm feeling guilty.
I guess I am still coping emotionally (2 weeks today from time of MC). Does anyone feel like people have forgotten already and just expect you to be back to normal?

I guess I wanted so much to prove that I was "normal" again, so I went to a group sushi lunch and now I'm thinking... I'm on CD16 and BD like crazy... I should not be eating raw fish!!! :dohh:


----------



## Scorpio23

You're doing very well hun, try not to worry about others. You have to do whats right for you. I had a small glass of wine at in-laws Easter lunch. I felt guilty. I try to eat/drink anything risky in moderation. 

Yes I feel like some people think they are 'miss-know-it-all's- because they've been through a M/C. Everybody and every M/C is different.

My M.I.L came to see me the day I found out I M/C to give me comfort as she had a M/C on her 2nd pregnancy. I felt the opposite of comfort. She asked me that day if I needed a lift to my S.I.L baby shower that was coming up (GRRRRR) I was not ready to go to a baby shower!! And she told me that day to get the D&C over and done with. I hadn't even had the chance to process the fact that I had M/C yet.

I think we just need support and understanding. Not judgement or being told what to do/how to feel.

I went out to my best friends birthday party 2 weeks after D&C. She knew I M/C and she just found out she was PG. She told one of the girls there that I had a M/C (GRRRR). And she just talked about PG symptoms ALLLL NIGHHHTT LOONGGGG. Worst night ever. I am very happy for her but didn't she realise that I'm still fragile and some of the comments she made were hurtful?

I'm not sure exactly what rainbow-baby means but I'm assuming that our baby is the pot of gold found on the other side. I.E Rainbow-Baby??? LOL when I see an abbreviation or a slang word I just invent my own meaning.


----------



## Leinzlove

Oznic22: I'm sorry for your loss! Very happy for your :bfp:! Hang in there! The odds of a repeat MC are not increased! :hugs:

NeeSAH: Don't worry about the Sushi! Most of the time, it's nothing that we do that causes MC. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you find yourself expecting your sticky bean soon.

I sure hope we rain :bfp:'s in here! LOTS & LOTS of them! :)

AFM: 7dpo: I feel really really good about this cycle! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: My SIL has experienced 2 MC. Both devastating and I felt empathy both times. Well, when I told her I was expecting lil dragon. She said "Was there a HB?"! Then the next time after my first Dr. appt. She asked "So, did you see a HB." I lied, I said "yes" when in fact there wasn't one. But, I wasn't ready for her to know I thought I had lost my baby.

Then when she found out I MC. She wouldn't stop asking me personal questions about passing and bleed. Right, in front of my BIL. And she also said "No one understands until they've experienced a MC."

But she was wrong, because when I found out she had MC. I cried! I was sad. I had empathy for her. Just as I would a stranger. I felt like she was wanting me to hurt, like she had over hers.

I don't know why she would ever say those things. Act the way she did. Knowing how hurtful and painful MC is, herself.


----------



## Scorpio23

Leinzlove: sounds like all of your SIL questions were getting on top of you. How did that make you feel? I hope my friend doesn't think I was asking too many questions. I asked her (only once) if she was well and if she saw a HB. On the night of her bday I convinced her not to drink alcohol. She seemed annoyed. I hope this was just due to her hormones.

I felt very disconnected from my inlaws when I M/C (except for my SIL who had M/C a few months before this). But I felt so much emotional support from my mother, father and two elder sisters. We only have a small family and they were really looking forward to a new niece/grandaughter (hopefully). I only have two young nephews.


----------



## MightyMom

Just to throw it out there:
A rainbow baby refers to a baby you have after you have lost a baby. It is a metaphor, because you don't see a rainbow before the rain. It comes after the storm, and sometimes the storm (the pain) is still there in the background but the rainbow is what shines through to your soul and stays with you forever.


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: Well, these were different occassions. So, I doubt you offended anyone. I found it disturbing, and took offense when she asked me "If there was a HB" when I told her I was expecting. I wanted her to say "Congratulations." I even took offense to it, when I was still pregnant. Then again after my Dr. Apt. Why couldn't she just ask "How did it go?" But instead "Was there a HB?" And then I wish she wouldn't of asked me about the bleed etc in front of my BIL, that made me feel uncomfortable. It really made me feel overall that she wanted things to go wrong.

Thanks Mighty Mom! I love the rainbow Metaphor. It has given me strength and hope! :)


----------



## MightyMom

You're welcome. I like it too. Reminds me to keep positive, a rainbow will come!

My SIL was very nice when I told her I was m/c. She just asked how far along the baby was (not "how pregnant" I was which is a question I still find uncomfortable). My next pregnancy I didn't tell anyone but OH until after I m/c then I only told my mom and dad. This pregnancy I finally told OH yesterday after the first scan showed a sac. I don't think we will tell anyone about this until at least June when I can safely say the baby is ok.


----------



## nesSAH

*MightyMom*: Thanks, that is a beautiful illustration!!


*Scorpio & Leinzlove*: Thank you ladies. I feel the same way. Hubby just told me to expect these reactions from people. I also had a few ones tell me to do D/C and get it over with (same day we discovered no HB!!)....Thank God I had a natural miscarriage about 10 hours after the discovery. Imagine, I hadn't even wrapped my head around the possibility of losing a baby and all some folks could say was "get on with the D/C and it will all be over with"


Today is a beautiful day tho'- cried all night over DH's shoulder, so I feel lighter and better :D


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies can I join you. I was diagnosed with my third mmc on the 26 th march and had an erpc on the 28 th march. We have decided to ttc straight away. Hpts are still positive but opks are negative ( purposely bought a higher sensitivity opk) so going to see if I do ov this cycle. Been referred fir testing but all I think is I could be pregnant with my rainbow while I'm waiting on tests.


----------



## Mrskg

:wave:debzie xxx

:hugs: everyone x people can be so insensitive sometimes!! Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Neesah: I'm happy you had a better, beautiful day! :happydance: 

Welcome Debzie! I'm sorry for your losses! I hope they figure out whats going on! And you concieve your rainbow, super fast! Making attempt at words, when I know theres really nothing I can say. :hugs: Don't give up!!


----------



## debzie

Thanks for the welcomes.

Mrskg Fancy seeing you here. X 

Leinzlove we all know of that jealously that we have for pregnant women not to take your sil side but she may be speaking before thinking driven by the jealousy and sometimes contempt we feel after loss. I know my stomach has turbed so many times as friends and family have told me of their pregnancy news and I have to say congratulations through gritted teeth then cry my eyes out.


----------



## Leinzlove

Point is, I took it offensive and I will not be talking to her about TTC any longer. If she wanted another baby she should be TTC, and not be acting that way. Sorry for my vent!


----------



## debzie

Dont apologise hun for venting after all this is the only place most of us can do it. Guess I was just acting as devils advocate. Some people are insensitive full stop or like me have a nasty case of foot in mouth disease lol. x


----------



## Leinzlove

Hard to have foot in mouth via text message. lol

On a funny note this is the same SIL who posted on FB about how hard it is to run 4 miles with the runs. HAHA!


----------



## Mrskg

Af arrived cd 20 ??? Strange but least I'll save some £'s on tests xx


----------



## Scorpio23

If anyone needs to vent, I'm here to listen :hugs: It's hard to keep all that bottled up inside.

So this morning I had a strange hunch to do an OPK. I did and its a positive! DH just got back yesterday afternoon, from being away for work for a few days. BD this morning and will BD again tomorrow.

Quick question for you ladies. What time of the day do you BD? Do you BD at the same time each day? Or how do you decide what time to do it?:sex: Sorry if that question is too personal.

I'm guessing that I had a LH surge a few weeks ago but didn't OV like I thought.
 



Attached Files:







OPK 14Apr a.jpg
File size: 2.7 KB
Views: 32


----------



## debzie

So sorry mrskg think will have to look at my charts I too had a short cycle 27 days nay not sound short but my cycles are usually 33 days. May have been stress mrskg??

Scorpio hello I don't think it matters what time of day you bd.Aybe the othet ladies have some research on it. I always found night time best then at least you know them swimmers are held in there longer unless you lie down after bding during the day.


----------



## CortneyMarie

debzie said:


> Thanks for the welcomes.
> 
> Mrskg Fancy seeing you here. X
> 
> Leinzlove we all know of that jealously that we have for pregnant women not to take your sil side but she may be speaking before thinking driven by the jealousy and sometimes contempt we feel after loss. I know my stomach has turbed so many times as friends and family have told me of their pregnancy news and I have to say congratulations through gritted teeth then cry my eyes out.

God this is true I hate it!! Actually made me tear up just reading..mc definitely made me bitter and ttc for so long also. I am actually glad looking back that I did not get preg this past cycle right after the mc bc for the first time two nights ago I finally at least began to mourn our baby the way it deserved to be mourned...not as a lost pregnancy but as a lost baby that I had all the hopes and dreams in the world for. It might sound weird but I think subconsciously I wasn't allowing myself to look at it that way bc I was so early. I cried well shall I say bawled those heart wrenching sobs and God I felt so much better the next day. This experience of ttc and mc and more ttc has been the hardest thing I have ever dealt with and I have been through a lot..I actually made an appointment for couseling to learn way of dealing with it all in a better way although to be honest after that cry I feel so much better but ill keep the appointment.

Sorry ladies didn't mean to verbally vomit just thought id share :hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Scorpio23 said:


> If anyone needs to vent, I'm here to listen :hugs: It's hard to keep all that bottled up inside.
> 
> So this morning I had a strange hunch to do an OPK. I did and its a positive! DH just got back yesterday afternoon, from being away for work for a few days. BD this morning and will BD again tomorrow.
> 
> Quick question for you ladies. What time of the day do you BD? Do you BD at the same time each day? Or how do you decide what time to do it?:sex: Sorry if that question is too personal.
> 
> I'm guessing that I had a LH surge a few weeks ago but didn't OV like I thought.

We bd all different times but using between afternoon and evening I read somewhere that you are most fertile between 3 and 7 idk????


----------



## CortneyMarie

CortneyMarie said:


> Scorpio23 said:
> 
> 
> If anyone needs to vent, I'm here to listen :hugs: It's hard to keep all that bottled up inside.
> 
> So this morning I had a strange hunch to do an OPK. I did and its a positive! DH just got back yesterday afternoon, from being away for work for a few days. BD this morning and will BD again tomorrow.
> 
> Quick question for you ladies. What time of the day do you BD? Do you BD at the same time each day? Or how do you decide what time to do it?:sex: Sorry if that question is too personal.
> 
> I'm guessing that I had a LH surge a few weeks ago but didn't OV like I thought.
> 
> We bd all different times but using between afternoon and evening I read somewhere that you are most fertile between 3 and 7 idk????Click to expand...

Btw I cont believe u od so early what Cd are u?? I thought u were behind me and I'm only cd8 gd thing u tested.


----------



## Dani Rose

Freaking out over here!!! I tested my hcg out... Today 2 faint lines!!!

I dunno if it's left over stuff or the real deal.

I tested because my back kills and I had stomach cramps.... Omg!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Scorpio: I just BD when I am in the mood. Seems like the logical idea since I assume the mood is related to a hormone surge. Plus I also read that orgasms are an evolutionary way we choose a mate, and that reaching orgasm at the same time as your partner increases the chance of conceiving. All hearsay of course!


----------



## Leinzlove

Dani: I hope its the real deal! :bfp:! Watch and see if those lines get darker! I hope they do. :hugs:

Scorpio: I also had 2 LH surges this cycle. One started CD22 and the other CD32. I O'd at the last one. Get that eggy! :)

Mighty Mom: I've heard the same... :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Thanks all. I did OPK this morning & it was positive. Will do another tonight. I will BD when in the mood, most likely tonight. Its been 35 days since D&C.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for O, Scorpio! :happydance:


----------



## debzie

Yeah for ovulation scorpio. 

A professor in the UK did a study into reproduction and tge female orgasm through its contractions can dip the neck of the cervix into allteady deposited sperm in the vagina it also changes the ph of your vagina making it more sperm friendly.( I am full of this sort of info lol) 

Afm I am getting so confused with my body. I can usualky read it so well even pist miscarriage. I now have post ov symptoms. I thought my opks were still picking up hcg as they wrre so dark the other day. then the next really light. Who knows? I do still have hcg in my system still testing positive on 10 miu. Very faint and 20 miu squinter line. Cbfm reading low? Humph I'm so impatient.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ok so I woke at 5.45 and got a low temp 36.47 then at 8.15 and got 36.74, my normal wake time is 7.15 but dh woke me going to pee.... What temp do I use?? They are a lot diff and it's either a huge dip or stays the Same dep on the one I pick. I haven't poas yet lol


----------



## CortneyMarie

Dani Rose said:


> Ok so I woke at 5.45 and got a low temp 36.47 then at 8.15 and got 36.74, my normal wake time is 7.15 but dh woke me going to pee.... What temp do I use?? They are a lot diff and it's either a huge dip or stays the Same dep on the one I pick. I haven't poas yet lol

Well jeepers get to peeing on that stick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nesSAH

*Dani Rose*: keep us updated! This is marvelous news :)



Dani Rose said:


> Freaking out over here!!! I tested my hcg out... Today 2 faint lines!!!
> 
> I dunno if it's left over stuff or the real deal.
> 
> I tested because my back kills and I had stomach cramps.... Omg!!!


*Scorpio:* Hehehe, girl, I just go with the mood. But of course, DH would prefer every day :blush: so we have a schedule.
I personally prefer during the day

By the way ladies, I'm not charting. Just going by CD and also CM. I am not sure how/if my cycle will change after MC. I usually am dead on 28 days and O around CD14-16.

Will be keeping everyone O'ing in my thoughts this week- let the BFP keep raining down!!! Go rainbow-making-momma :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

*Welcome debzie*: so sorry for your loss.. the ladies here are fantastic, so you are in the right place :hugs:



debzie said:


> Hello ladies can I join you. I was diagnosed with my third mmc on the 26 th march and had an erpc on the 28 th march. We have decided to ttc straight away. Hpts are still positive but opks are negative ( purposely bought a higher sensitivity opk) so going to see if I do ov this cycle. Been referred fir testing but all I think is I could be pregnant with my rainbow while I'm waiting on tests.


----------



## nesSAH

Mrskg said:


> Af arrived cd 20 ??? Strange but least I'll save some £'s on tests xx

Aww... sorry hun! Sending babydust your way for next cycle:thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

AFM: I'm out! The :witch: showed her face yesterday afternoon. Right when I got all excited about finally getting to proper testing! I'm saddened by a 9 day LP, to short. So, I didn't have a chance after all. Guess my body is still regulating after MC. DH held me and after a good cry, I feel better. So, here I am CD2 of a brand new cycle. May 2013 bring me my rainbow! :happydance:


----------



## Scorpio23

*big hugs* oh leinzlove Im so sorry.


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry Hun :( I hope this month is your lucky one.

My test wasn't any diff yday. About to do today's. Maybe left over stuff... Who knows x


----------



## debzie

so sorry leizlove my lp was short following my last mmc but was fine after that. Hope the witch goes easy on you.

Dani give it time, those ics dont get any darker for days. 

AFM got a not pregnant on digi this morning but still a squinter line on IC. We spend out lives chasing those two lines but in my case cannot wait for a negative. Spotting came back too two days ago, anyone else have this???


----------



## Dani Rose

My ICs progressed last time so I do just think its left overs, we fly to florida this weekend so a bit worried how long u leave it before u worry there is something needs done... urgh


----------



## debzie

I would go you your gp and aske for hcg levels to be checked, explain the situation, they did it for me last mmc when I got a - then + turns out mine was falling. You have all week to get them repeated then???


----------



## Mrskg

So sorry leinzlove I'm on cd3/25 so hoping I might still get that April bfp :dust: to you xxx
(edit miscalculated no April bfp lol but hopefully may)
Dani big hugs x enjoy your trip away x

Debzie hope you get a bfn soon lol not often we have to say that eh! Xx


----------



## nesSAH

Awww sorry *Leinzlove!*

*Dani*: sorry, I'm not good with charting so can't help much :(


*Debzie*: My HCG fell frok 9700 to 5000 in less than 24 hours. So, I think one week is more than enough time.

Goodluck ladies :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Leinzlove, sorry hun! At least it came before a bunch of negative testing. There is nothing worse than wasting 20 hpts and then getting AF.


----------



## Dani Rose

debzie said:


> I would go you your gp and aske for hcg levels to be checked, explain the situation, they did it for me last mmc when I got a - then + turns out mine was falling. You have all week to get them repeated then???

They are so stupid here, no blood tests, don't even make us poas, just believe we are pg. I called the EPU and they arent interested. Honestly like getting blood from a stone to get any help where I live! Urgh


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey lovely ladies. How r u all today? 

Todays my CD39 & DPO5. Im not trying symptom spot but I just had some nausea (dry heaving). Im so hungry. Cant wait to have breakfast soon. Has anyone felt nauseous before AF??


----------



## CortneyMarie

Scorpio23 said:


> Hey lovely ladies. How r u all today?
> 
> Todays my CD39 & DPO5. Im not trying symptom spot but I just had some nausea (dry heaving). Im so hungry. Cant wait to have breakfast soon. Has anyone felt nauseous before AF??

I have felt queasy but not dry heave!!! Idk tho its pretty early 5dpo right around implantation sooo? ???

I'm good just waiting to o getting impatient I'm cd 12 so I'm expecting pos opk Friday doing smep tho so getting it on tonight!!


----------



## wamommy

Leinzlove, I'm so sorry... I m/cd on March 3rd... right about the same time as you did. I used opks straight away just to figure out what would happen with my cycle. I still O'd 14 days later, like the m/c was CD1. AF came at CD28 like nothing had happened... TOO TOO weird.

I didn't get a bfp last month, and I'm really hoping for one this month. Perhaps my body needed some time to regulate or heal after the m/c. It was an unusually light AF, like the lining didn't build back up quite right.

Hang in there, and best wishes for this fresh cycle!!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm out 10dpo and the :witch: has shown her ugly face. :(


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry Cheryl :(

AF for sure!! heavy and sore!! The private health centre just called and I get my blood tests tomo for blood clotting :) YAY!!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Dani Rose said:


> Sorry Cheryl :(
> 
> AF for sure!! heavy and sore!! The private health centre just called and I get my blood tests tomo for blood clotting :) YAY!!!

Cheryl and Daniel sorry about af :( but it'll be nice to take some time a relax plus its a fresh new cycle which I found comforting for whatever reason?

Sorry about your loss wamommy :hugs: good luck this month I see u are already well into your 2ww. Fx


----------



## Dani Rose

I am actually good with it, good cos I can move on, good cos I can start the Soy and good cos it means I knew my body well, I felt O and had spotting at O... never had that before!

I just didn't believe it could be so early on in the cycle!

So this month I will know its real. We didn't bd until the day I felt O as bleeding had not long stopped and well we hadn't got back onto TTC yet, so we missed it, but it won't happen again!

I have a plan now and feel happy to not be on the MC cycle anymore! Don't know if any of that makes sense but I feel relieved! :)


----------



## comet77

Oh Blah!!! I just posted on the other thread to you...wondering what was going on. I just hated seeing this! Well, I'm just a few days behind you wondering what'll happen with me. The good thing about getting your AF though, is that you can really "start fresh". TTC right after miscarrying makes you feel so "lost".
Next one Leizlove...next one!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Dani Rose said:


> I am actually good with it, good cos I can move on, good cos I can start the Soy and good cos it means I knew my body well, I felt O and had spotting at O... never had that before!
> 
> I just didn't believe it could be so early on in the cycle!
> 
> So this month I will know its real. We didn't bd until the day I felt O as bleeding had not long stopped and well we hadn't got back onto TTC yet, so we missed it, but it won't happen again!
> 
> I have a plan now and feel happy to not be on the MC cycle anymore! Don't know if any of that makes sense but I feel relieved! :)

Yes dani it makes perfect sense that is exactly how I felt relieved bc I felt like I could put it all behind me. Cd 13 and opk getting darker should b pos tomorrow if everything is on track. Dtd tonight w preseed and diva cup same as last night and the next 3 or so nights!! Exhausting.. hope this is my month ..please please please fx


----------



## Scorpio23

@ Cheryl: sorry to hear AF has arrived. I do agree with Cortney though. On the bright side u get to start fresh :)


----------



## CortneyMarie

Scorpio23 said:


> @ Cheryl: sorry to hear AF has arrived. I do agree with Cortney though. On the bright side u get to start fresh :)

6dpo scorpio I'm getting excited for u to test only a few more days!!!!!


----------



## Scorpio23

Im going crazy. Trying to not stress but nothings working. Im CD40 now arrrgghhh.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I have how back to work so havenot had much time on here. 

Sorry af arrived ladies really hope that your bodies have returned to normal and you get your bfps this cycle. 

Well I have been opking and set up my cbfm and I got peak reading this morning and opks are all but positive. Ewcm is here but I don't have much hope. I'm still slightly spotting just like after my last mmc. Looks like I am mirroring that cycle and will ov on cd 25. Time will tell. I have really bad ov pains in my left ovary the one that I ovd from with my bfp also know i have a cyst on there. 

Scorpio hope you have some answers soon .


----------



## Dani Rose

This is my last check in. At the airport hotel and flight is first thing tomo 


My af is light now thankfully so might take soy tomo as planned. Hope to come home to all your bfps!! 

See you in 2 weeks xxx


----------



## CortneyMarie

Got my pos opk yesterday wooohooo I told the boy that I am not good at much when baby making (obviously) but I am one hell of a regular ovulator Lol it never fails even after mc its cd 14 for the lh surge. I don't feel he same as I did last cycle..it was painful and I was so bloated I didn't wanna move..this time its mild to nothing which I feel good about cuz the cycle I got preg I didn't even notice o.

So we are in it together debzie and scorpio hang it there..I hate the 2ww I know I wound all happy now but give me a few days and ill be a psycho basket case!! 

Pounds of babydust to all u lovely ladies!


----------



## debzie

Courtney I will be there with you on the psycho(ness) I hate tww but then again it does not even compare to the tww I had following my bfp waiting for scans so I amy be OK. I will see you through it.

Dani hope you have a great holiday and the soy works first time.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay Ladies for O. Let this cycle be the one. Dani, I was thinking that was your :bfp:. I'm sorry to hear the :witch: got you! Have a fabulous 2 weeks! :hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Leinzlove said:


> Yay Ladies for O. Let this cycle be the one. Dani, I was thinking that was your :bfp:. I'm sorry to hear the :witch: got you! Have a fabulous 2 weeks! :hugs:

What cd are you? Has af stopped yet? Hope all is well :flower:


----------



## nesSAH

Just catching up! 

Sorry to hear AF got most of us....but it is like a cleansing effect too. Starting over and I am praying next cycle is MUCH more promising for everyone :hugs:

I am on CD 26 now and so far nothing....

Wishing everyone a very wonderful new week :)


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry af got you ladies but lets hope it rains bfps this month x 

Cd 9 for me think I'm ov'ing or will be soon x I'm calm an collected just now but I'll be crazy by this time nxt week lol x

:dust: all round xxx


----------



## nesSAH

Oh, forgot to mention: I am having AF symptoms too! I am usually a CD 28 cycle...so we shall see.


----------



## CortneyMarie

nesSAH said:


> Oh, forgot to mention: I am having AF symptoms too! I am usually a CD 28 cycle...so we shall see.

Did you o nessah? Scorpio where r you??
Afm I'm 3dpo and finally done getting it on thank God we r exhausted!!!!!!


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Cortney. Im CD43 now. Took today off work as I was feeling too tired to go in. Maybe Im coming down with something. 

Ladies, which CD did u get ur first AF after M/C or D&C?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I got my af cd44 after my mc now on cd5 hope u get yours soon chick hav u took a hpt?x


----------



## MightyMom

I got my AF exactly 28 days after my D&C. My body likes to be regular even when nothing else is.


----------



## wamommy

Scorpio, counting the m/c bleeding as cd1, I started AF at cd29. I'm usually a regular 28 day cycle, so only one day off. 

I agree with you mightymom, the body heals so much faster than the heart!


----------



## Leinzlove

I got AF on CD41. O on CD32, after natural MC at 9 weeks.


----------



## Scorpio23

Its CD44 now. No sign of AF. I have no HPTs so have to buy some if I wana test. Trying to hold off. 

If I dont get AF soon should I go see GYNO??


----------



## Beeka

Scorpio23 said:


> Its CD44 now. No sign of AF. I have no HPTs so have to buy some if I wana test. Trying to hold off.
> 
> If I dont get AF soon should I go see GYNO??

Hey :) 

I'm cd 81 and still no AF. Did ovulate 6 days ago though. I went to doc twice in this time and was told to wait. I hope AF comes soon for you...I know how frustrating the wait is!! :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

AF can take up to six weeks to come although someone posted on this forum that hers came 9 weeks after. I think as long as you are feeling well all you can do is POAS and wait.


----------



## debzie

After my first mmc af arrived on cd 54. After the second cd37 with ov on cd 25. This one its ov cd25 too. 

With my first I went to my gp and he wouldnot do anything. With my second i used agnus castus and thought it was that that adjusted my cycle back but obviously not judging by this one. The only difference has been hcg I just got my negative hpt the day before af arrived the first time. This my hcg was sky high with that pregnancy and it took a while to hit zero.


----------



## Scorpio23

Thanks Sisters :) will try holding off til end of wk to POS.


----------



## CortneyMarie

Scorpio23 said:


> Thanks Sisters :) will try holding off til end of wk to POS.

Lucky you with all that willpower!! My cycle stayed normal pos opk on cd 14 and af on cd 29.


----------



## Scorpio23

I just bought OPKs and HPTs on eBay. So will probably test once they arrive hehe. I'm too confused by any aches and pains. Not sure if AF is coming or I'm coming down with the flu. Hopefully its neither :) It's DPO10 today so order will probably arrive when its a good day to test.


----------



## CortneyMarie

Ahh lucky you its 4 dpo and I'm going nutso already!!!!!!! Ive only got 3ics and 2 digis so I cnt go crazy like I did last cycle. :shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am out...Af showed 5 days ago 2 days late. :/


----------



## CortneyMarie

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am out...Af showed 5 days ago 2 days late. :/

Urgh. That sucks on to the next fresh cycle and a nice while to relax tho. :hugs:


----------



## wamommy

Argh, I'm sorry reedsgirl :(


----------



## nesSAH

CortneyMarie said:


> Did you o nessah? Scorpio where r you??
> Afm I'm 3dpo and finally done getting it on thank God we r exhausted!!!!!!

I think I did. I am not testing my O'... just using CM and stuff..but I think I did.


*reedsgirl1138*: aww! Sorry to hear that. Sending you babydust for next cycle


----------



## CortneyMarie

nesSAH said:


> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> Did you o nessah? Scorpio where r you??
> Afm I'm 3dpo and finally done getting it on thank God we r exhausted!!!!!!
> 
> I think I did. I am not testing my O'... just using CM and stuff..but I think I did.
> 
> 
> *reedsgirl1138*: aww! Sorry to hear that. Sending you babydust for next cycleClick to expand...

What dpo are ya thinking? I just got a depressing psychic reading :(


----------



## Mrskg

Courtneymarie who was your reading from? If you fancy sharing it here's a link to a readings thread x 

https://www.babyandbump.com/paranor...dictions-lets-see-whose-more-accurate-71.html


----------



## wamommy

I'm sorry for being totally dense, but where do the readings come from? I'm pretty new to TTC (only about 4 months) so I haven't done a ton of research.


----------



## CortneyMarie

wamommy said:


> I'm sorry for being totally dense, but where do the readings come from? I'm pretty new to TTC (only about 4 months) so I haven't done a ton of research.

I went to allexperts for a free one her name was inbal. It just said I wasn't going to conceive till Aug/Sept and I could need medical help with it also a boy. This reading somewhat goes along with his moms "feeling" she said out of no where on Xmas eve that I would not have a baby in 2012 as she feels it is the year for mostly girls and that I will have a boy but she felt like it wouldn't take tooo long. Well I guess Aug isn't tooo long for some but its far tooo long for me damn it!!


----------



## Mrskg

Wamommy I see medium irl but online I've had them from mesina on eBay she is brilliant an I've just ordered on from sams angel readings x

Courtney I'm not sure how I'd take a free reading you should try mesina an see what she says xx


----------



## CortneyMarie

Mrskg said:


> Wamommy I see medium irl but online I've had them from mesina on eBay she is brilliant an I've just ordered on from sams angel readings x
> 
> Courtney I'm not sure how I'd take a free reading you should try mesina an see what she says xx

I paid for one through gal but my paypal was being a Dick so I just checkout as a guest and I haven't got anything back???? I'm sure its just a mix up cuz a lot ppl use her but I gotta get it figured out :shrug:how much is Mesina?


----------



## Mrskg

ive not had one from gail but shes been wrong more than right from what ive read x

first mesina one i paid £7 second i paid £18 but it was more in depth an i needed a few things cleared up about readings i had in real life x

i just got my angel reading from sam for £5 it was half price an def worth the money she was realy good came today an only ordered it yest https://www.samsangelreadings.com/

you can read mine on comment 709 (because she sent me 2) on link at top of page x


----------



## nesSAH

CD31 today; No AF yet, so decided to test....:BFN:

Oh well, I guess the wait to conceive is now more real to me than ever!:cry:


----------



## nesSAH

CortneyMarie said:


> nesSAH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> Did you o nessah? Scorpio where r you??
> Afm I'm 3dpo and finally done getting it on thank God we r exhausted!!!!!!
> 
> I think I did. I am not testing my O'... just using CM and stuff..but I think I did.
> 
> 
> *reedsgirl1138*: aww! Sorry to hear that. Sending you babydust for next cycleClick to expand...
> 
> What dpo are ya thinking? I just got a depressing psychic reading :(Click to expand...

I'm at least 15DPO.... 
Sorry hun, try not to get too worried...It's hard ( even coming from me- it's soooooooooo hard). Keep your head up hun :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

big :hugs: nessah xxxx


----------



## CortneyMarie

nesSAH said:


> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nesSAH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> Did you o nessah? Scorpio where r you??
> Afm I'm 3dpo and finally done getting it on thank God we r exhausted!!!!!!
> 
> I think I did. I am not testing my O'... just using CM and stuff..but I think I did.
> 
> 
> *reedsgirl1138*: aww! Sorry to hear that. Sending you babydust for next cycleClick to expand...
> 
> What dpo are ya thinking? I just got a depressing psychic reading :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm at least 15DPO....
> Sorry hun, try not to get too worried...It's hard ( even coming from me- it's soooooooooo hard). Keep your head up hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Have you been testing that's a wiper long Lp if you aren't preggo??


----------



## debzie

:hugs:nessah hope you get some answers soon hun.


----------



## nesSAH

CortneyMarie said:


> Have you been testing that's a wiper long Lp if you aren't preggo??

DH says he does not want to invest in testing- wants me to take a break. But I use other ways to determine ovulation.

Even my doc says from my second scan (after the MC) she told me I would be ovulating soon!
She ordered a 3rd scan ( in June!!)...:dohh: Of course, since I am not "critical" there's no need to rush and scan now....

Praying I get preggers before then!!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

nesSAH said:


> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> Have you been testing that's a wiper long Lp if you aren't preggo??
> 
> DH says he does not want to invest in testing- wants me to take a break. But I use other ways to determine ovulation.
> 
> Even my doc says from my second scan (after the MC) she told me I would be ovulating soon!
> She ordered a 3rd scan ( in June!!)...:dohh: Of course, since I am not "critical" there's no need to rush and scan now....
> 
> Praying I get preggers before then!!!Click to expand...

Fx crossed for you Hun hope that scan shows a sticky baby :hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

So a little help ladies...I just peed and it was an over whelming smell of skunk and amonia i actually smelled all around the bathroom then the toilet bowl and sure enough thats where it was coming from????? Do I have a uti that i just havent noticed?


----------



## MightyMom

I'm going to say yes. Go get checked. My last pregnancy I had a raging UTI. My urine smelled something awful but I assumed that it must have been a) heightened smell during pregnancy and b) a new smell because I was pregnant.

I went in for a routine UA and the sample analyst lectured me about how I should have come in sooner, and how he could tell from the smell, blah blah blah. I didn't know better or I would have. So if your urine smells, it is probably a UTI.


----------



## debzie

I would say yes too I liken it to the smell of a nursing home that UTI smell ( Hope that does not offend)


----------



## CortneyMarie

Well I have peed a bunch since and it tapered off and now flu today is normal so maybe it was something I drank if it happens again ill wee in a cup :shrug:


----------



## wamommy

Did you eat asparagus? Weird question, I know... but it's a strange genetic trait to have super stinky wee after eating asparagus... lol.


----------



## nesSAH

Are you on antibiotics? 
It also makes pee smell.


----------



## nesSAH

AF showed today: CD33 (first one since MC)....

Really painful as I have a titled uterus, so my periods are painful....this one however takes the cake.
Brings back memories of MC and it seems like I'm not coping well with seeing blood. (My MC journey was quite traumatizing)....
Just happy I have the week off, so I'm gonna lay in bed, sob and mourn my loss and also stay hopeful for the fresh start and new cycle while loading up on painkillers :p

Looks like April was not so great for most of us, but this is *wishing us a wonderful Month of May and sticky rainbow babies for all our new cycles!!! *

Thank you all for all your support ladies... won't have coped this far without you all.


----------



## nesSAH

wamommy said:


> Did you eat asparagus? Weird question, I know... but it's a strange genetic trait to have super stinky wee after eating asparagus... lol.

LOL! I've never heard that one. Asparagus looks harmless, hehehe, not much smell to it either-lol


----------



## debzie

Nessah the first af was horrendous for me too I am dreading it. I too have a tilted womb hope the pain eases soon and the healing starts.


----------



## MightyMom

nesSAH said:


> AF showed today: CD33 (first one since MC)....
> 
> Really painful as I have a titled uterus, so my periods are painful....this one however takes the cake.
> Brings back memories of MC and it seems like I'm not coping well with seeing blood. (My MC journey was quite traumatizing)....
> Just happy I have the week off, so I'm gonna lay in bed, sob and mourn my loss and also stay hopeful for the fresh start and new cycle while loading up on painkillers :p
> 
> Looks like April was not so great for most of us, but this is *wishing us a wonderful Month of May and sticky rainbow babies for all our new cycles!!! *
> 
> Thank you all for all your support ladies... won't have coped this far without you all.

Aw Nessah I have a tilted uterus as well so I completely empathize. Maybe a scalding hot bath will help? Take it easy this week and just let yourself feel it. Feel better hun.


----------



## CortneyMarie

Nope no asparagus but fresh green beans no antibiotics either but it hasn't happened again and I have no pain so I guess it was a weird fluke??? Sorry about af nessah mine was painful as well and my u is also tilted....I didn't bleed much tho..actually since we started trying I have really light periods. After mc I only bleed for to days with an additional 3 of spotting but the first to days I had to take strong pain killers


----------



## Leinzlove

Sorry NesSah the :witch: showed up. To everyone else... I hope you are in the 2ww, waiting to see the :bfp: or are ready to update this thread with your :bfp:. 

I've taken a BNB break, not from want. But, I've been so busy with family in town, DD's first birthday... etc. But, I'm baaack! I'm hoping my body is back to normal and ready to concieve. As I'm on CD16, with no looks of O in sight.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Leinzlove how are u? I mixed up my cycle after the spotting a heavy flow came so I'm now cd9 hoping to o soon... How was ur dds birthday? Do u hav a :sex: plan this cycle??xxx
:dust: ladies


----------



## cathgibbs

hey ladies,

hope you dont mind me joining, im on CD 18. no idea if i have OV this month as i dont use OPKs as i would turn into mega bitch with my OH and demand we dtd every night, not that he would mind lol! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Welcome cathgibbs....xxx


----------



## MightyMom

Aw, welcome back Leinzlove! What CD do you usually O? Have you been temping or CM spotting?


----------



## nesSAH

MightyMom said:


> Aw Nessah I have a tilted uterus as well so I completely empathize. Maybe a scalding hot bath will help? Take it easy this week and just let yourself feel it. Feel better hun.

*
Thanks MightyMom & Debzie*!

Yeah, I've been taking hot scalding baths 3-4 times a day. Just running the hot water down my back gives some relief- at least for half and hour.

Taking it easy and hoping AF will not be longer than 5 days :(


----------



## nesSAH

CortneyMarie said:


> Nope no asparagus but fresh green beans no antibiotics either but it hasn't happened again and I have no pain so I guess it was a weird fluke??? Sorry about af nessah mine was painful as well and my u is also tilted....I didn't bleed much tho..actually since we started trying I have really light periods. After mc I only bleed for to days with an additional 3 of spotting but the first to days I had to take strong pain killers

Lucky you...I am bleeding lots. Much heavier than my normal AF.
Glad your pain is gone- hehehe, must have been something just random.


----------



## nesSAH

*Welcome Cathgibbs *
I don't use OPKS either- lol... but I use CM to help determine ovulation... 
not far behind you, I'm on CD4



*Welcome back Leinzlove *

How was your DD's celebration? Did you have a big party? Just trying to get tips for my DD's 2nd birthday next month...:)


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi everyone! Sorry Neesah for the rough AF, mine was the same. The worst in my life. I started cramping a week before she showed, heavy, heavy flow and it was miserable! It was heavy for 5 days, then I spotted for a day.

Cheryl: Well, CD9, we may O about the same time. I'm on CD18, and have no signs of O. I'm getting discouraged, thinking my body is never going to get back to normal. It's my impatience talking but grrrr!

MightyMom: Good to see you! Hope all is going well! :)

I OPK and check CM, but have been BDing everyday. No OPK progression, Wet CM, but I don't know how to read into that as I've been taking B6 this cycle. Trying to speed up O, and lengthen my LP phase. (So, much for that.) I usually O between CD16-CD20. So, just waiting.

DD had a great birthday. We did a Minnie themed party. We had 38 guests and it was in my house. It wasn't bad as so many people helped out and I felt like I barely did a thing. I made the cake and it turned out wonderful, tasted so good. Neesah, a second birthday, yay! I've already been thinking of DD's second birthday. I've thought of another party at my house with ordered pizza. (As this year we did quesadilla's and nachos w/cheese.) And the party food cost me over $100! Or a cookout at the park, they have a little toddler playground. But, I'm so afraid of rain, so I don't know.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm sure u will o soon love :hugs:.... I had a terrible af too spotted for 4 days then a heavy flow for 5 days and the cramping was awful hope thts my body back to normal now...x
Thts great you DDs birthday party went well thts the stuff I'm so looking forward to when I hav a baby...:dust:


----------



## CortneyMarie

nesSAH said:


> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> Nope no asparagus but fresh green beans no antibiotics either but it hasn't happened again and I have no pain so I guess it was a weird fluke??? Sorry about af nessah mine was painful as well and my u is also tilted....I didn't bleed much tho..actually since we started trying I have really light periods. After mc I only bleed for to days with an additional 3 of spotting but the first to days I had to take strong pain killers
> 
> Lucky you...I am bleeding lots. Much heavier than my normal AF.
> Glad your pain is gone- hehehe, must have been something just random.Click to expand...

I kinds wish o had bleed lots cuz at least it would have felt normal...:( I don't like having these light periods cuz the pain is there but it just doesn't feel right :nope:


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope we all get back to normal, so we can see our :bfp:'s! The waiting is awful. :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

Hi ladies sorry I missed out on heaps. Just reading back: lol @ asparagus. It does make pee smelly hehe.

As for me got blood test results back. Everythings ok xcept Vit D is low. Hcg reading @ 2 so I think my body is not back to normal, hence no AF. The OPKs I was using were bad cos I tested that brand against a new brand I bought. The old brand read positive and the new, negative. How annoying. Im going to BBT & OPK after first AF. 

Heading to herbalist/acupuncturist next Wed. Cant wait but also enjoying my relax time for now. Had heart to heart with DH. Said Id be using him for sex as soon as its CD10 LOL. Hes ready for baby making but warned me that hes gonna be away for work alot as of nxt wk. So we have to be good with our timing.

Wish me luck :)


----------



## wamommy

Scorpio, I hope everything goes back to normal for you soon! It sounds like your DH is on board, which is half the battle. I will be following how things go for you, and wishing you the best!! :D

Oh, and your dog is GORGEOUS!


----------



## MightyMom

Much love to all of you ladies for all of your support. Found out today I am miscarrying, so I won't be on much. This was our last shot.

I truly wish for the best for all of you. Good luck to all!


----------



## wamommy

I am so sorry MightyMom :( I will keep you in my prayers, and I hope you will be alright :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

:'( mightmom.


----------



## nesSAH

Sorry Dear MightyMom!

My heart aches for you and and I am soooo sorry you have to go through this ....warmest bear hugs your way :hugs:

I will be keeping you in my prayers as well. Stay strong and it's not over yet!!


----------



## comet77

Hey all...It's been a couple weeks, i think, since i last posted...had trips outta town...so here it is May 3rd and nothing since i m/c March 16. No AF in 6 weeks...has everyone on this thread that miscarried in March had their first AF??? If you recall, i did get a positive OPK April 5,67- then again on April 10,11...i think i posted that...and everyone assured me is was normal. Well, get back in town thinking AF might come around the 23 Apr, or so and nothing. I've taken a couple preg test...all BFN. I've been using the test that came with the ones i ordered online? anyhow, out of curiousity i took another OPK test on Apr 28, 29,30 all POS opk?? WTH? I've been down with a terrible cold since 4/25 - still recovering. I will test again tonight? I would have expected to O around this time this month, had I had a period but since I didn't I'm just confused. Called doc, said I hadn't had AF since misscarriage in 6 weeks, and they said not to worry until June.

Thoughts???


----------



## Leinzlove

Mighty Mom, I'm so heartbroken! I sat here and stared at this awful news, while tears streamed down my face. It's just not fair! I hope you never give up. Scream, yell, cry, do whatever you feel like doing. But do come back and try again... I'm so sorry, I really feel for you. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Comet77: My first AF showed up at exactly 7 weeks. Hang in there, I hope she arrives soon. So you can get that :bfp:!


----------



## Scorpio23

Comet: Its been 54 days since D&C and no AF yet. I discovered that I didnt get positive O as the OPKs I used were shyte. I compared it to some new ones I got last week. Maybe try a new brand? Compare them.

Im going to see a herbalist/acupuncturist next Wed to help get things started.

Im going to start OPKs if I get any EWCM and will BBT & OPK after AF.

Maybe our hormones take longer to drop down than we think. My Dr said I should get AF around 8 weeks after D&C (which is next week). Im thinking that maybe our uterus is trying to get back to normal also, hence no AF yet. I had popped out a fair bit. It took 4 week for hcg to go from 19700 to 2586. At this time I passed some large clots. HCG went down to 275 & then I had D&C.


----------



## comet77

Scorpio23 said:


> Comet: Its been 54 days since D&C and no AF yet. I discovered that I didnt get positive O as the OPKs I used were shyte. I compared it to some new ones I got last week. Maybe try a new brand? Compare them.
> 
> Im going to see a herbalist/acupuncturist next Wed to help get things started.
> 
> Im going to start OPKs if I get any EWCM and will BBT & OPK after AF.
> 
> Maybe our hormones take longer to drop down than we think. My Dr said I should get AF around 8 weeks after D&C (which is next week). Im thinking that maybe our uterus is trying to get back to normal also, hence no AF yet. I had popped out a fair bit. It took 4 week for hcg to go from 19700 to 2586. At this time I passed some large clots. HCG went down to 275 & then I had D&C.

Thanks! I guess its reasonable. I just thought - my hcg levels were only at 47 the day I miscarried...and I miscarried naturally. only bled for 2 short days, it was a very simple process (simple physically) - so i assumed I'd get on track soon. This is so frustrating! I got my IUD out in Oct. last year - just thought this would be a breeze...I'm 35 and clearly, this isn't going to be like getting pregnant in my 20's. So bummed. It sounds like your m/c was further along and more invasive (sorry)... I was what they thought was 7 weeks, but #'s showed 4 - probably already started loosing the pregnancy by the time I realized I was. 


I am so grateful that I do have 2 beautiful daughters....where some of us are trying for their first...so, for that I AM grateful! I just want another child. My oldest will start HS in the fall and that just makes me all the more aware how soon I'll loose her. She'll be leaving for college in 4 short years. GULP. HA HA! That's my sob story!Didn't mean to vent, I am just getting emotional!
Thanks for the advice...I'll keep waiting! That's my only choice! :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

Mighty mom I know I have already said this but I am truely sorry for your loss and am gutted for you. 

Comet after my first mmc it took 54 days to get af, my body just took a while to get back to normal and with that pregnancy I had retained tissue and slow to fall hcg. Some women can take longer for the hormone chain to kick in again.

Looks like I am lucky (or not so lucky) depends how you look at it that the witch seems to be circling now. Spotting is getting heavier and bright red with terrible cramps. Really hope that she goes easy on me as my other first afs following miscarriage were awfull. I described the last one as hell on earth.

Thank you ladies for all your kind words, help and support this cycle. Hope we all move into PAL very soon.


----------



## Leinzlove

My first AF after MC was really bad. It was very painful and the worst I've ever had. I also hope she takes it easier on you. :hugs:

AFM: I got my positive Opk today. I'm CD20, but O usually comes 2 days after my first positive opk.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Leinzlove said:


> I lost my baby on March 6. It was a long horrific experience. But, when life gets you down, you have to get back up.
> 
> I'm not holding much hope that this cycle will be the one. Or if I will O. But, I'm watching for it and going to give it a go...
> 
> Who's with me?

Hi there, I lost my baby at 18 weeks on March 2... very rough, but I'm in the 2ww too. Good luck to you! and lots of baby dust! Sorry for your loss! I know how you feel.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thank you! I'm sorry for your loss also. May this 2ww be the one. :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Leinzlove said:


> Thank you! I'm sorry for your loss also. May this 2ww be the one. :hugs:

Thank you! Baby dust to you!


----------



## nesSAH

*MamaTo2Girls*: Welcome...so sorry for your loss.
Leinzlove and all of us waiting to O or already O'd and waiting: Praying for BEAUTIFUL :bfp:


Quick question ladies: what CD did you O? Especially after MC?

I'm on CD11 and AF has finally disappeared (spotted a bit after bleeding, so had to wait till the coast was clear).
However, getting some signs of O already :hope:


----------



## dizzyblue

My bleeding stopped march 13th I'm with you ladies


----------



## dizzyblue

nesSAH said:


> *MamaTo2Girls*: Welcome...so sorry for your loss.
> Leinzlove and all of us waiting to O or already O'd and waiting: Praying for BEAUTIFUL :bfp:
> 
> 
> Quick question ladies: what CD did you O? Especially after MC?
> 
> I'm on CD11 and AF has finally disappeared (spotted a bit after bleeding, so had to wait till the coast was clear).
> However, getting some signs of O already :hope:

Bleeding stopped 3-13
period 4-4
O on 4-19
Confirmed with ovacue
suspected first follicle didn't release :growlmad:
second suspected O 4-29
On CD 34 today :( didn't get AF on time and no positive pregnancy test


----------



## wamommy

Nessah, my body went back to normal like nothing happened. It was the weirdest thing. Counting the MC bleeding as CD1, I O'd CD14 and AF came CD28. 
Apparently the body recovers better than the heart after a loss!


----------



## Leinzlove

I MC, March 6, O came on CD 32, :witch: got me on CD41.

This cycle :witch: left on CD6, O came on CD22, and I'm now 2dpo... hoping the :witch: doesn't come again until next year.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Well, don't know what day but for me... I m/c 3/2 and bled for a little over 3 weeks.. yes 3 weeks (I was 18 weeks along) I don't know if my af came along with it towards the end or what, then after that stopped af came again on 4/17.


----------



## CortneyMarie

So sorry for ur loss that must of been hell...hope ur feeling better and send you tons of baby dust!!

Afm I'm on cd 3 and barely spotting I font get it.. I dnt think its healthy but doc insists its fine 2 days of moderate bleeding is all I get..literally this started as soon as we started ttc before I had a 5 day period with 3 to 4 days of flow and s day or two of spots..now ill prob spot for another 4 days!!!!!:shrug: even during mc I hardly bled and af after was painful but light?!!?! Argh I hate it!! I just want to feel healthy.


----------



## Leinzlove

Mamatogirls: I'm very sorry for your loss. :hugs: I hope you concieve your rainbow fast.

Courtney: I'm sorry! :hugs: I wish your body was back to normal.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hi lovely ladies. Just an update from me its been 59 days since D&C and no AF yet. Im not TTC until after next AF. Saw acupuncturist today & discussed health/lifestyle issues. I realise now that I need to get myself healthy before being pregnant again. Will start taking my herbs tonight & have already stocked up on vitamins. I will check back in hopefull when Im pregnant again x baby dust to all.


----------



## CherylC3

Scorpio23 said:


> Hi lovely ladies. Just an update from me its been 59 days since D&C and no AF yet. Im not TTC until after next AF. Saw acupuncturist today & discussed health/lifestyle issues. I realise now that I need to get myself healthy before being pregnant again. Will start taking my herbs tonight & have already stocked up on vitamins. I will check back in hopefull when Im pregnant again x baby dust to all.

Aw babe hope you get ur BFP soon, you've had no af and I've had 2 a week apart :wacko: a loss defo messing our cycles up let's hope next yr we will all hav babies in our arms. Xxxxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Thanks to every1 for giving me hope over the past 8 weeks. I truly was alone & u all helped me through the rain so far. MC is a tradgedy.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thank you guys... with my last preg I got a faint bfp on 10dpo... today I'm 9 and thought maybe I could get a faint bfp if I am pregnant but it is a BFN... then I've been thinking since every pregnancy is different, it is very likely that the egg can implant at a different time (like later) which would put a bfp off til later than before. I don't know, I'm starting to give up this cycle and lose hope :( But I can't until :witch: shows her face.


----------



## MightyMom

I hope the acu herbs help you Scorpio!


----------



## wamommy

Scorpio, that sounds like the smartest plan EVER! I am going to do the same... As soon as this mc is complete I plan on starting up my exercise plan and eating a much healthier diet. I've been so consumed with TTC that I have forgot that I have to be healthy too!!

I wish you the best, and :dust: to all!


----------



## Dani Rose

Dani Rose
Other
Active BnB Member
*

*
Join Date: Sep 2008
Location: Aberdeen, Scotland
Posts: 666
Thanked others: 61
Thanked 132 times in 124 posts
Hey everyone 

I'm home. So much to read back and then update. Nothing exciting so don't get all worked up lol. 

Anything I missed?? X


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

is increased thin watery/slippery stretchy mucus a good sign of being pregnant or that af will come?


----------



## Dani Rose

I often get some CM before AF, my pg CM was a lot more gloopy and a darker shade than normal stuff. Anything goes though I guess as not everyone is the same! ;o)


----------



## Leinzlove

Mama2girls: I get it 2-3 days before AF arrives. But, I also had it in the 2ww and was pg. CM, is hard to be an indication of pg, unless its different than your usual and you've tracked it. I hope you will be seeing that :bfp: tomorrow.

Scorpio: Good to see you, and that you are getting healthy! :) I've missed you!

Dani: I'm so tickled you are back! :)

Wamommy: So sorry for your losses! And that its happening again. :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw thanks its good to be back ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

:)


----------



## Scorpio23

Thanks all. Focusing on having a healthy pregnancy (as opposed to getting prego asap) has made me feel less depressed. Just wish things would get a move on as Im losing patience.

Hey does everyone have baby names picked out already? Ive got to start making a list. 
Im trying to find things to do to get my mind off AF or TTC.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey dani how was the holiday? Welcome bak..xx
My baby names Are Harrison, Leo, Sienna, Lilly I did like Sophia but think a friend who is pg is taking tht name so :(


----------



## Dani Rose

Well my names were all stolen in the last month by my cousin and my best friend who really isnt a best friend at all. Least said the better but I found out she had her baby on Facebook and then 2 days later I found out the name the same way. Raging.com!

Mine now are Katelyn Rose and Evan Jack 

Lily and Jack have been nicked! lol


----------



## Scorpio23

I like Lilly and Evan, those are nice names. Ive got down Emily and Henry but they are really common. DH wants traditional names. So Im looking for unique (but not weird unique lol) if you know what I mean. A lil girl named Lilly sat on the bus next to me last night. She was so sweet; put stickers on my face etc. I cried after I got off. She was so beautiful. I wish to have a cute lil girl one day.

Popular names at the moment are Lucas, Ethan, Cameron, Theodore, Madison, Bella, Rose, Charley; if anybodyd name searching. Others Ive heard of are Stella, Hilary, Amelia, Kaden, Jada. Im not keen on these and thought Id share them.


----------



## Dani Rose

My DD was going to be Charley until dh said Leila and I fell in love so it's her middle name now. 

My other girl one is Elena Rose. That's all I have 

We will all have a cutie like Lilly on the bus. Hopefully soon!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Dani Rose said:


> My DD was going to be Charley until dh said Leila and I fell in love so it's her middle name now.
> 
> My other girl one is Elena Rose. That's all I have
> 
> We will all have a cutie like Lilly on the bus. Hopefully soon!

I have Harper picked out for a boy and its funny you mentioned bc I just had major drama well still do with names.. I have he neviah picked out for a girl for about a year now my brothers name is naia and I just love that name so I changed it a bit nd came up with neviah. His 16 yr old sis just had a baby girl and her name was gonna be zahriah. I told her about my name bc I was a little like Urgh they are kinds close..well we went to see her and the baby in the hospital and she got pic with zahriah written on the bottom. We leave and she changed her name to anaia!!! I am so so so sooooo upset I don't even know why to do!!! They aren't the same name but they sound pretty much the same!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I love the name Lily! But if a boy I like Wyatt, after my brother I lost in October. I don't know though it may be a middle name. :)


----------



## MightyMom

We have had our boy name picked out from the beginning: Colton Jacob. We came up with another boy name we love as well: Colin James.

We names DD Caitlin Amber. I really like Catherine as a name, but DH likes the name Sabine. Doesn't really matter now anyways what we like, but those are what we picked.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Update for me, yesterday I tested with fmu and bfn... i was 11dpo yesterday and when i got ready for bed, i was laying down and had these sharp or noticeable achey cramping in the lower middle of my stomach, well not stomach but like way down kinda pressure achey feeling. Maybe implantation cramping I hope!? Don't think I never noticed that with my pregnancyies of course I can't remember too much anyways, lol. Didn't test this morning, cuz I tested 8, 9, 10 and 11dpo and all bfn so last night gave me some hope, not due for af til mon or tues. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Dani Rose

I've had conflicting tests the last few days. Starting to wonder if I've a cyst or something.

I hope we both get bfps!

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/c0d10b92.jpg

Top tesco and bottom ic from today.

Ic had lines yday and tesco lighter but ic neg today urgh


----------



## Leinzlove

I just don't get it, Dani! So frustrating! :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

dani my tesco ones started like that fingers crossed for you xxx how many dpo are you xxx

loving all your names ladies x i have 3 girls all ending in ey so id like another y name if its a girl but not so bothered if its a boy x i cant think of any boys names x for a girl i love kody but hubby hates it :cry: saying that not sure how much im gonna listen to him he wants to call a boy scotland!!!!!! :nope:


----------



## Dani Rose

This was it dry later and the frer looks bfn. Grrr

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/31e64707.jpg


----------



## Mrskg

my frer was bfn too x even though i was getting something on tesco an ebay cheapie x
heres my thread to see what i was getting before actual bfp that i could believe xx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...urned-into-11dpo-bfp-x-14dpo-pg14-digi-x.html


----------



## Dani Rose

Omg don't excite me! Lol

Frer https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/b380ab4d.jpg


----------



## Mrskg

lol im sorry xxx i really didn't think my "evaps" would turn into a bfp xx an the frer being bfn really put me off xx


----------



## Dani Rose

How many days until frer went pos??? I just can't believe it but last night and today have lines.... On tesco. Hmmmm


----------



## Mrskg

lol had to look back i only done other tests tesco sd an cheapies for a few days frer was a faint positive 4 days after bfn pg 10 on thread xxx then next day on pg 12 i done frer with fmu an it was lighter done one with smu an it was much darker xxx


----------



## Mrskg

how many dpo are you? x


----------



## Dani Rose

I did read the thread but was easier to ask lol.

Well time will tell but Tesco is thick and pink.,,


----------



## Mrskg

lol its all a bit of a blur for me i done so many tests lol x

i dont want to get your hopes up but over the last yr ive used tesco tests every month an ive never had a line or evap unless it turned into a bfp :thumbup:


----------



## Dani Rose

Not sure dpo. Was in Florida. No temping etc when there. Had a lazy month ttc. Took soy though but didn't feel it worked like last time x


----------



## Leinzlove

Dani, I'd rang the Dr. and request a blood test! Sounds like :bfp: to me! I couldn't stand waiting to know.


----------



## amytrisha

Glad you posted this hun, I m/c'ed Friday 13th April. Was a delayed miscarried, sac was 8wks but baby was only 5wks, I stopped bleeding 2 wks later, did a preg test & had neg result so started having sex straight away, was worried incase I should of waited til my next period. Glad somebody else is doing the same! Good luck, sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome amytrisha, I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you concieve your sticky super fast! :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

dani have you tested today? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Frer bfn :(

Gonna wait on af now x


----------



## Mrskg

boo to frer!!!!!!!!! hope af doesnt come an frer has 2 lines soon xxx im still convinced tesco is bfp x have you done another tesco x


----------



## Dani Rose

No none left only ic it's bfn too. Who knows. Will do ics til af date passed then maybe try an asda or frer as I live near an asda x


----------



## Mrskg

:thumbup: got everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## kristina1291

just sarted trying again after a week since mc...lost at 6 weeks on march 6th....stopped bleeding about 2-3 days ago, all natural mc


----------



## Leinzlove

Kristina- I'm sorry for your loss! I hope you fall pg with your sticky fast! :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Really sorry about your loss :(


----------



## kristina1291

thank u girls! im doing alot better!! agh just trying to figure out my ovulation

so had mc last sunday,bled for about 3-4 days( had light spotting for a week ahead of the mc.idk if i had started losing it then,it was brown) so i stopped bleeding on thrusday.sooo when the heck wud i ovulate???


----------



## Leinzlove

2-4 weeks after MC.


----------



## Dani Rose

I ovulated only a few days after the bleeding stopped. Check my march cycle on my chart. I felt it and had spotting and then AF showed bang on time x


----------



## kristina1291

lol thanks! idk my periods were pretty normal before so idk.


----------



## Leinzlove

It's hard to tell when you'll O. I didn't O until CD32. Almost 5 weeks. My cycles are pretty normal but average 32-34 days.

Every women is different. I hope yours comes faster. :hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

kristina1291 said:


> lol thanks! idk my periods were pretty normal before so idk.

Sorry for your loss :hugs: just so u know they say you do not ovulate till after hcg isnt present.


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, Ladies, I might've gotten my BFP tonight. Its a super faint line. I'm hoping its the start of it. If you like to see a picture, its in my ttc journal. I'm very anxious about testing again.


----------



## nesSAH

*LeinzLove*!!!! *screams for joy* That is great news hun! Will go check your journal.


*Hi ladies!*
I've been away for a few days with DH... need to catch up on thread.
Hope everyone is keeping the faith and looking forward to hearing more exciting news.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Neesah! I can't wait to be updated with your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

Leinzlove!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## nesSAH

Hiya Ladies!!

Any updates?
AF is due next weekend, so hoping to test May 31st.
Who else is due for testing late May/early June?????

I don't wanna be alone :friends:


----------



## kristina1291

my hcg levels just went back down so im ready! been busy the last weeks with some lovin! hoping this is my month!


----------



## Scorpio23

Nessah, I just had my first AF and am on CD6. Im aiming to try SMEP but am sceptical if I will actually OV. Mainly bcos its taken 9 weeks to get back to normal. So this is like a practice run as next month Im going to crack the whip with DH lol. Also secretly hoping the relaxed approach will work :)
If all goes well I should be testing June 9.

Praying for sticky beans to all xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw brilliant Scorpio ur in ur 1st proper cycle :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Scorpio! I'm hoping this new cycle is the one for you. Since it took 9 weeks, your body is ready to get pregnant! :)


----------



## nesSAH

Scorpio23 said:


> Nessah, I just had my first AF and am on CD6. Im aiming to try SMEP but am sceptical if I will actually OV. Mainly bcos its taken 9 weeks to get back to normal. So this is like a practice run as next month Im going to crack the whip with DH lol. Also secretly hoping the relaxed approach will work :)
> If all goes well I should be testing June 9.
> 
> Praying for sticky beans to all xx

Thanks! I think the first AF is a good thing- it's sort of a cleansing.
Also had mine and hoping by 2nd AF turns into a sticky bean!!



:hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

*kristina1291*: sending babydust your way hun!


----------



## Leinzlove

Neesah: Are you getting close to O? I hope you don't see a second AF either! :)


----------



## nesSAH

Leinzlove said:


> Neesah: Are you getting close to O? I hope you don't see a second AF either! :)

Oh, I mentioned in another thread... I O'd on CD 14... then I got another sign on CD 18.... usually after O, CM should go away...but then I got the same fertile CM again 4 days after my first O... weird huh?

I don't do testing tho' (DH does not want me to invest, thinks I'm overthinking everything :rolleyes: )

But yeah....I am really hoping with all the Bd'ing we will get lucky :fx:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'd say you O'd after the second time. If you have two surges in a cycle, you always O after the last one. I hope you got the eggy, you should've! :)


----------



## nesSAH

Leinzlove said:


> I'd say you O'd after the second time. If you have two surges in a cycle, you always O after the last one. I hope you got the eggy, you should've! :)

Thanks Leinzlove- that's makes sense.
I am praying we caught the eggy.
DD's birthday is coming up, would be a nice birthday gift :)


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure would! :) The best ever! I'm hoping to see a nice beating heart for my birthday this year. :)

Which it the end of next month! Around the time I'll have my first Dr. Appt.


----------



## kristina1291

thanks so much!!! same for everyone else!!!! wat about everyone else


----------



## Leinzlove

And ofcourse for everyone else also.


----------



## kristina1291

lol i meant hows everyone else lol


----------



## Scorpio23

Question. Where do u feel twinges exactly, when u ovulate? I hope Im gearing up for OV. Does anybody have other signs (besides EWCM)??


----------



## CortneyMarie

Scorpio23 said:


> Question. Where do u feel twinges exactly, when u ovulate? I hope Im gearing up for OV. Does anybody have other signs (besides EWCM)??

Bloating and pain during sex


----------



## kristina1291

so yesterday i took a clear blue digital pregnancy test...thankfully its a "not pregnant" happy that the mc is finellly completely over.now i can finelly try again!


----------



## CortneyMarie

kristina1291 said:


> so yesterday i took a clear blue digital pregnancy test...thankfully its a "not pregnant" happy that the mc is finellly completely over.now i can finelly try again!

Digital tests aren't very sensitive you might wanna check what hmu of hcg it detects. Not suing that your not down to zero but I just want you to be aware. I hope you are down to zero tho and will o very soon :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: They are usually on one side or the other of your lower belly. I have them during O, EWCM. It also seems like DH and I get in the mood more. I hope you are getting close to O. :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

Sweet. I'll look out for those signs. Feeling more bloated today than yesterday.


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: About what CD are you on?


----------



## Scorpio23

CD12. Will do BD tonight. BD'd two nights ago. -OPK this morning. Will do another tonight.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, it should definitley be coming soon. I usually BD atleast every other day CD10-20. And just OPK to see when I'd O to count DPO. However, I kept Oing later and later and cycle after MC was CD21.

I hope it gets here soon, hun! Happy BD!


----------



## Scorpio23

-OPK still tonight :( BUT I just received my Basal Thermometer in the mail.
Will start tomorrow (dunno what to do exactly lol)


----------



## Leinzlove

Record your temp at the same time every morning, before you get out of bed or do anything. And after your temp rises 3 consecutive times, you'll know you ovulated.


----------



## nesSAH

I really HATE to post this:
*I'm out for May*. CD27- woke up to AF.
Will be much better after I stop crying :sigh:
With all that trying, I am so confused and gutted

Officially hoping for a June bfp *prays*

Good luck to the rest of you ladies :dust: and hoping not to be too far behind so we can still share our preggo journeys :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey, sorry not been around. Af finally came. I've had a crap wk with hormones and feeling miserable.

Glad of a fresh start and taking clomid this month :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Do you count spotting as day 1 or full flow?


----------



## Leinzlove

Dani, I was just thinking about you. I'm sorry the :witch: showed her ugly face. But, I'm glad you're getting a fresh start and clomid. May this new cycle be the one.

As with the spotting and full flow, I've heard of it being called both ways. I did read on a infertility IVF website once, that they counted first day of full flow. They also said if you started bleeding after 6pm to count the next day as CD1. Theres lots of controversy over whats CD1.


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks, I just couldnt face coming on here moaning and groaning so took a few days to find out what was going on. Seen the DR etc and then thank the lord AF came!

Excited and nervous for clomid! Eeeeek!

I am counting to day as CD1 then, doing days 5-9 same as DS and 50mg x


----------



## Leinzlove

Totally understandable. Sounds good with the clomid. I'm hoping it brings you a June BFP and early O! :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

Sorry to hear neesah & dani :(


----------



## Dani Rose

I just figured out test day is Fathers Day, please let that be a sign!!! Eeeeek!


----------



## nesSAH

Thanks ladies!

*Dani:* Father's day is a good sign :hugs: 
Here is to our beautiful June bfps :dust:


How is everyone else doing?


----------



## comet77

OMG Leinzlove....YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!! I finally disconnected for a few weeks...just needed to take my mind off "why" i haven't started since I miscarried Mar. 16...and get back on today and SOOOO EXCITED to see you are expecting!!!! I need to go back and read through the last several weeks of posts...but too excited for you and had to post!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Comet: Thank you so much! I'm sorry to hear AF hasn't arrived yet. I'm thinking you might need to contact your Dr. To figure out why not, and Dr. may be able to prescribe you something to get AF back. So, you can get PREGNANT! :hugs:

My AF came 7 weeks after MC, I O'd 3 weeks after that and got the eggy.

I'm having MS for the first time in my life. (This is my third Pg.) So, I'm hoping thats an excellent sign that baby sticks. I worry about MC every minute and I have nightmares that it'll happen again.


----------



## nesSAH

Leinzlove said:


> Comet: Thank you so much! I'm sorry to hear AF hasn't arrived yet. I'm thinking you might need to contact your Dr. To figure out why not, and Dr. may be able to prescribe you something to get AF back. So, you can get PREGNANT! :hugs:
> 
> My AF came 7 weeks after MC, I O'd 3 weeks after that and got the eggy.
> 
> I'm having MS for the first time in my life. (This is my third Pg.) So, I'm hoping thats an excellent sign that baby sticks. I worry about MC every minute and I have nightmares that it'll happen again.

Awwww....you are doing great! I'm sure those feelings are normal. Try not to worry too much and just enjoy :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks, hun! I'm feeling better now. I do have bad days. How are you doing? How are you keeping yourself occupied?


----------



## nesSAH

It's DD's birthday weekend coming up, plus I am hosting my in-laws
 dreading my MIL.... she has the tendency to want to "take over" and dictate everything. I think her impression is that I am falling apart and cannot cope with the MC.

She will be shocked to see that we are still functioning well and keeping each other strong... I really don't want to start fighting over her telling me what to do in my own house... plus, next week is my fertile week and I really hope she does not stay too long :rolleyes:


Hehehe, I know I sound so bad, lol...but she is a handful :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Omg, girl you sound just like me... Last Month! When I had DD's bday and hosted. I had 14 people that stayed the night. My house was loud! At 2am, I was in the kitchen icing DD's cake, wine, candles and just me. It will be remembered...


----------



## nesSAH

Hehehehe! I am resting up and gearing up for the party.

I'm excited my sister is coming tho'- she helps keep me relaxed and I'm hoping she'd help out a bit with the hosting part.

Hehehe, MIL is always expecting perfect and will not even touch my food if it's not done right- lol....

I am going to make it all about my DD and everyone else can take care of themselves. Just want to enjoy the time with my lil' family :D


----------



## Scorpio23

Lol @ MIL


----------



## Leinzlove

MOST DEFINITLEY MAKE IT ALL ABOUT DD. Try not to worry about the MIL and have a wonderful time. How old is DD going to be?


----------



## nesSAH

She is going on 2.
Yeah, I am excited...getting her a Dora design cupcakes for her little class. I bought juice-boxes 2 weeks ago. And for the adults, I'm making my own homemade baked chicken wings recipe along with salads & fries ( my DD loves fries -hehehe)

Still not sure what she is wearing...I have something in the closet, but I might pick up another dress for her.

Hehehe... it's so much fun planning kids parties eh?

*Scorpio*: How have you been? 
*
Leinzlove*: When is your first Doc's visit? Or did I miss it already?

How is everyone else doing? Any vacation plans? Any more testings soon???

AF is done tonight, I'm CD5. Hooping to O anytime starting next week :fx:


----------



## Leinzlove

Neesah, yay for AF taking a hike... Now I wish that she doesn't visit again until Feb. 2013! :happydance:

I have yet to schedule a Dr. appt. I'm going to schedule it tomorrow. You haven't missed it.


----------



## Scorpio23

Im well thanks neesah. No +O yet. But BD CD7, 10, 12, 15, 17. Today is CD18.
If I dont O its ok. DH & I r prepared to get it on for cycle 2 :)
I started BBT last week so that may help.
Ive never charted before & this is my first time doing OPK properly.


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: No worries, though! I didn't get my positive OPK until CD21! I hope you O and get your eggy! :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

DH asked me last night if we're going to have a baby yet? Lol.
Hes getting his head around it still. 
On my way to acupuncture today & its BD night. 
No +O or EWCM yet. 

Fx for your sticky hun :)


----------



## bec01

Hello ladies, can I join please? I have been stalking this thread, major congrats to all of you that have got your BFPs! I had a mmc on 19th March and this is our third cycle ttc since, turns out I'm a proper POASA and despite promising myself I'd hold out this month I've succumbed and already tested, BFN of course as only 7DPO, I think I may actually be deranged....best of luck to all of you still waiting xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: That is awesome that DH has baby fever! :) How far away is O, you think?

bec01: Yay for 7dpo! I hope you caught that eggy! When will you be testing? I hope this is your month. :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

Bec, r u having any 2ww symptoms?

Leinz, I missed BD last night :( had a -OPK.
This morning i had a bit of CM it was creamy in colour but a bit stretchy.
Will check again later during the day. Last pregnancy I remember having lots of CM. Im having itchy breasts which is not normal. 
I think/hope its coming. DH said asked how much longer?? Haha I wish I knew.
Im feeling better of late. Blaming myself less for the MC & am not crying everyday.


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: I'm glad you aren't crying every day. Yay for getting stretchy. I hope O arrives soon and you get your June BFP! :hugs:


----------



## bec01

Hi Leinzlove - I'm already testing because I can't help myself! Going to test "properly" on Monday 4th as it's OH's birthday on Tuesday and it would be nice to have an extra present for him...

Scorpio, I've got LOADS of symptoms but sadly I think they're all in my head, I've been dizzy and sick the last couple of days but then again I have been working in a very hot office with no air con...have decided my nipples are ever so slightly sensitive this morning but probably because I keep assaulting them to see if they hurt yet...and so on...

I hate the 2ww, I was much more relaxed before the mc even through we were trying for quite a while.


----------



## Leinzlove

Bec01: We always think the symptoms are all in our head. And then we see that BFP a few days later. :) I hope it doesn't take you as long this time. :hugs: It would be awesome to get a BFP for OH's BD! I hope you do! :happydance:


----------



## Scorpio23

:'( got a +OPK this morning (checked at work lol). I didn't BD last night when I was supposed to. Will do another OPK when I get home. Told DH that tonights the night.
Hope I didn't miss out but am still keen on getting it right next cycle.

LOL @ bec. I know how you feel about questionable symptoms.


----------



## Leinzlove

Don't miss out on BD today. If you just got +OPK this morning, you're likely to O in the next 12-48 hours, the egg can stick around for up to 12hrs and spermies can get there in 2hrs if they are fast swimmers. 

I hope you get your eggy! :) Plus any of the 5 days preceeding make it possible to be pregnant! And me I always O'd 2 days after positive OPK.


----------



## Dani Rose

Hi Bec, welcome and sorry for your loss.

waiting to O here.... tick tock!


----------



## Scorpio23

Thanks Leinz, ur the best! I paniced. Thinking its too late to catch eggy. BDing when I get home. & the next two nights. Hehe sorry for sharing TMI.


----------



## Dani Rose

Can also be anything up to 36 hours until O after a ++ I think. GL!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Scorpio get bding tonight and tomor xxx


----------



## nesSAH

Hehehe! Go *Scorpio!*! :dance:

Hope you ladies are doing well.
So, waiting to O anytime now... DH started bugging again.
Been so busy prepping for guests arriving and staying over in our apartment for DD's birthday... I am so excited! :dance:

*Cheryl*: How are you hun? Have you tested again?

*Dani*: Yay for waiting to O soon and geting a June bfp! I'm also praying for one :D

*Leinzlove*: How's the bean doing? Any MS yet?

*bec01*: Welcome! GL on waiting...sending :dust: your way for a June bfp


----------



## CherylC3

I tested with a ic but wish I used after now since I think I can see a shadow.


----------



## Leinzlove

Dani: I hope O gets here soon! :hugs:

Scorpio: Yay for O and BD! :happydance:

Neesah: Thank you hun. Some MS, mostly comes and goes in spells. Not to bad. I hope O gets here for you soon. :hugs:

Cheryl: Yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Hoping its the start of your BFP! Regardless happy the :witch: hasn't shown her ugly face. :)


----------



## CherylC3

Leinzlove there is a pic of my test on lucky thread xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm going to go check it out! I have good eyes! This is so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## bec01

Hi all, thanks for the welcomes!

Today's imaginary symptom is nausea, felt pretty sick last night and ended up going to bed at 9pm. The OH decided to go get fish and chips and I swear the fish smelt a million times more "fishy" than normal, can't stand it myself so that made me feel pretty ill. Going for a BBQ at his parent's house this afternoon so I'll see how the sight of all that meat affects me (I'm a veggie)

FF has put me back a day, which is what I thought in the first place! So only 8DPO now.

Cheryl, sending some luck your way, looks like the start of your BFP to me!

Good luck everyone else on the BDing, O waiting etc xx


----------



## Leinzlove

bec01: Thats a great sign. At 8dpo, I kept smelling things that weren't there. The next evening I got my BFP! I hope this is your month! :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

*cheryl!!!*! :yay: This is exciting news....Congrats hun!


----------



## nesSAH

[email protected] *bec01*: Good signs tho'....how did the BBQ go? When are you due to test?


----------



## bec01

BBQ was fun, went for an italian last night and going for a meal tonight as well, both for his birthday. Going to be massive at this rate! 

BFN this morning :( Will test again tomorrow but think I'm out for this month tbh


----------



## Leinzlove

bec- I'm sorry for BFN! I'm hoping it was just to early and you'll BFP tomorrow. :hugs: I'm glad the BBQ and Italian meal for OH's birthday! And going out again tonight... :) 

My birthday is the 27th... I don't look forward to them much. But dinner is one thing I can't resist. I'm thinking steak house or all you can eat buffet.


----------



## bec01

Well, looks like I'm experiencing the joy of a chemical. Been getting faint positives since the evening of 11dpo (used every different brand I could find, faint +ve on them all except the digi). Been testing obsessively since and the lines just haven't progressed. This morning's FMU was very very very faint. Now at 14dpo. Not bleeding yet but I guess that will happen soon. Thought I'd prepared myself for this but so upset :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hope not bec... Fingers crossed u will be ok.... :hugs: I had a chemical last week devastating... Going to take baby aspirin this cycle. Xx


----------



## bec01

Thanks Cheryl and so sorry for your loss. I agree, it's devastating. I haven't even told OH about the positives as I wanted to be sure before I got his hopes up. He could tell I was upset this morning but just told him I thought AF was on it's way. Going to ring docs this am and hopefully they'll put it on my records as a second loss just in case. 

Hugs and here's hoping for better luck next month for both of us x


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry for your loss Cheryl. :hugs: 

Bec: Which tests are you watching for progression? IC's are awful with progressing. And I've read on several websites that pg tests indicate yes or no... not if the HCG is increasing. I hope you aren't having a chemical and find AF staying far away for the best of reasons. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I'm getting bloods done to test for clotting... But they won't do anymore till I hav had 3 so thts why I'm trying the aspirin... Hope ur ok.. U should speak to hubby ur in it together babe...x


----------



## Leinzlove

I agree with Cheryl... You definitley should talk about it with hubby. :hugs:


----------



## bec01

Bleeding now so guess it wasn't to be :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so sorry, hun! I was hoping it was IB or something. :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

*Bec*...so sorry hun!!! :hugs:
Praying this new cycle brings you wonderful news


----------



## nesSAH

Hi ladies :hi:

Just wanted to see how y'all are doing.
I know this was the first thread I joined when I had my MC, so I'm sorta attached :D

So, I guess I am officially in my 2ww. I'm actually testing two weeks from today. That way I don't waste a test if :af: shows. At this point I am keeping the faith but also hoping for a beautiful :bfp: and a February Baby *prays*


Wishing y'all the best this cycle! June is turning out to be great so far...
For those who got :af: Praying your fresh cycle will bring your sticky beans :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi, NeeSAH!

Yay for the 2ww! Did you O yesterday, then? Are you waiting for missed AF? I'm hoping and praying she has the best of reasons for staying away. This is so exciting! :happydance:

Come on June BFP for NeeSAH's February baby! :happydance:


----------



## nesSAH

Yuppers! I think I did O. All signs are there.....
Will keep BDing evet other day just in case I get the 2nd surge like I did last time.

When is your visit? Scheduled any scans yet? So happy you are doing great hun!


----------



## Scorpio23

Bec, Cheryl, Im so sorry :(

Nessah, Im with you on that. This is also the first thread I joined after D&C.
It was all of u who inspired me to TTC again. Thank you.

Im also in the 2WW. I did temping a few weeks after AF. I BDd when I had EWCM & +OPK & FF confirmed OV. Im so proud of myself for trying everything properly for the first time.

Leinz, hope youre feeling great :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh, Ladies you put tears in my eyes... I'm so excited! I want this 2ww to be the one for you both... SO BAD!!! It sounds so promising that you got your BD timing down. I'm confident your tubes were full of healthy spermies just waiting for your eggs. I'm sooooo happy! Yay for O! :happydance:

Please do keep me updated with your symptoms, and BFP's! I can't wait for you to be testing already! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I hope that you ladies haven't minded that I've stuck around after my BFP. This thread has also helped me so much. I was in such a dark place when I created it.

AFM: I'm okay. I have mouth ulcers causing some pain and swollen gums. Its painful and I can't get into the dentist until July 11. I've been using salt water. I take it that its a good sign that my pregnancy is progressing. As its caused by increased blood flow and progesterone.

I haven't had any Dr. Appts., blood tests or scans. My first is June 19, which is almost here... I'm trying to stay positive but I'm nervous... As its the same appt. I found out I had lost little dragon.


----------



## Scorpio23

Leinz! Dont leave us... I'm truly blessed to have shared this journey with you. Keep us in the loop with your scans.

I had +O on Thursday. On Friday night I was having THE most painful O cramps on my right side. It was hard getting up and down or walking around. And Saturday morning I had bleeding gums when brushing my teeth. Didnt have this all month. I didnt get a confirmed O until this morning on FF. My boobs feel slightly fuller. I noticed this when I was sleeping on my tummy this morning.

My mind is already going crazy with EDD, baby gender/names & etc. And Im nowhere near BFP yet hahahah. Regardless of the outcome I'm proud of DH and I as we'll be prepared for Cycle 2. I'm just super happy that I actually ovulated. I had so many fears of being infertile. I was scared that I may never have children. Thats why I took MC so hard.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so happy to hear this. I have swollen gums right now from rise of progesterone. I also had O pains but I never noticed them until I was TTC!

When would you be due? I would love for us to be bump buddies! :)


----------



## Scorpio23

I never felt O pains until this week. They were hard to avoid; it was SO strong.

38 weeks from this week, will be 28 Feb or 1 Mar. I was freaking out because I was thinking is next year a leap year?!?! Phew, luckily it isn't. If I had a late baby it would be cool to give birth on 13 Mar, my wedding anniversary. Like I said my mind is going crazy hehe.


----------



## Leinzlove

That would be awesome! But, it's rare to go that late. It'll be close though. :) I think it's probably better not on your wedding anniversary. So, that way you can keep two seperate celebrations. One for babies birthday and one for your anniversary.

Not that dates have ever mattered to me. I just want my baby. :)


----------



## nesSAH

*Scorpio23*: :dance: Yay for tww!! Let's keep each other sane :D 
What are you planning to do to distract you? The wait is killing me-lol... We are hosting a couples' night this coming week & also have a grad party to attend.

When do you test?

*
Leinzlove*: I agree with Scorpio; Don't leave us....you've been a wonderful encouragement this far and we cannot wait to join you :hugs:
I know the nervous feeling you're having will turn into a marvelous one when you hear your baby's heartbeat at the scan!!!! So excited for you...keep us posted.
Sorry about the ulcers, but it is a good sign. Are you able to eat tho'?

Oh, talking about O pains- I think I had it for a split second, compared to last cycle where it went on for a couple of hours....not sure what that means???


----------



## hope2bmum2b

i'll wait with you. i feel as if i was a bit slow off the mark with TTC after my mc last december. but i just couldnt get over it. i was in a real difficult place for about 3months after and though we got out lives back on track we didnt start TTC until april. i am now awaiting af but have had a bfn this morning so i know it is iminent. just frustrating waiting, the later it is in the month the less time we have to BD!!!! just want to be pregnant again bu to hold onto it and it to hold onto me this time!


----------



## nesSAH

*hope2bmum2b*: Welcome!! SO sorry for your loss. Glad you're back in the game :hugs:

When do you test? I test end of June.

It's not over until AF shows...praying it stays awat :af:
What dpo are you in now?


----------



## Leinzlove

NeeSAH: I adore you! I definitley don't know where I'd be in the journey with your kind words and support. You are amazing!

Eating is difficult and painful, but it has to be done or I get morning sickness so bad. I'm toughing it out, it is a good sign... I did read that the mouth ulcer should go away in 3-4 days. Which is a huge relief, because I worried about it sticking around for duration.

Welcome hope2bmum2b: I'm so sorry for loss. :hugs: I'm also very happy that you are back and ttc again! I hope it happens fast and right now you are already pregnant! Hopeing the :witch: has the best of reasons for staying away! :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Nessah, Im doing ok so far. Ive come to terms with the fact that it will happen when the time is right. Im focusing on my health, eating right etc. This keeps my mind off SS & wanting to test.


----------



## nesSAH

Scorpio23 said:


> Nessah, Im doing ok so far. Ive come to terms with the fact that it will happen when the time is right. Im focusing on my health, eating right etc. This keeps my mind off SS & wanting to test.

Same with me...I'm actually back in the gym after like almost a year and half.
Also helping another friend who is going through a MC. 

All the best to both of us.

*Leinz*: you are too sweet! 

Have a lovely week ladies :hugs:


----------



## hope2bmum2b

when should i test? i was due af on 9th but that is only going on last months dates in which i was 3 days late. every other month of this year until may i was af on the 6th! sp am i now 2 days late or 5??? 
if im honest we were trying the lets just BD method and i didnt pay much attention to my ov last month, trying to be over relaxed about it, but around 16 DPO.
as i said i tested 10th and got bfn. should i test again at say20 dpo, i dont know that sounds like too long, but if the witch doesnt show her face then there's always a maybe?????? help!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

There most definitley is... I think I've read you should test 20 days after your BD session, if you don't know when you O'd.

I hope this is your month, and you are about to see your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## hope2bmum2b

which BD seession???....lol the last one?
ok so i will wait it out and if the witch doesnt show her face by friday keep all crossed she doesnt, i think a trip to the chemist will be a must!!
thankyou. so glad you're all here.


----------



## Leinzlove

I would assume the last one. I'm just going on what pg test instructions say of when to test. Keep us updated! I hope the :witch: has the best of reasons for staying away.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hello BNB Sisters.

Hope you're all having a good day. I'm having a stressful day at work PLUS I can't get my mind off the 2WW :happydance:

Is anyone waiting for a +O?

Neesah; how are you feeling and what DPO are you?

Leinz; hope you're not having bad MS.

I'm very eager to :test: as I'm DPO 7. Not sure what my chances are this month. My temp is staying elevated so happy with that. I plan to test DPO 12 if my temp stays up :)


----------



## nesSAH

*hope2bmum2b*: Any news yet?? You must be getting ready to test soon :dust:

All the best hun!!!


----------



## nesSAH

*Scorpio23*, what does the high temp mean? Never heard of it? Sounds good tho'

I've been quite good. Seem to be busy a lot this week and I don't get think about it much until I see a pregnant lady--hehehe, or I BD!

I am on CD21 and either 3DPO or 7DPO.
Why? I feel like I had a second surge. My first O was without cramps, but then 3 days ago I had the O cramping symptoms...Hehehe, I dunno nothing...just staying hopeful [-o&lt;

To be safe, I will be test one day after :af: due date, which will be next weekend.
I feel okay except I am always hungry (although this is my first month back in the gym since last year) :o


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio- Yay! For your temp staying high! :happydance: 1ww left... Oh, hun I really have a good feeling about you! Are you having any other symptoms? I'm sorry you had a bad day at work. I'm so grateful that I'm able to be a SAHM.

NeeSAH: How are you doing hun? What dpo are you now? Testing soon? Any symptoms?

AFM: MS not bad, spells here in there. I'm so dizzy tonight, with that icky feeling like you're going to faint. It came out of nowhere and I'm shaky. If it gets worse I'm going to the ER. I'm alone with DD... So, I really hope sitting and having OJ with Peanut butter sandwhich helps. They say a drop in blood sugar causes it... but it wasn't long ago I had a bowl of oatmeal with fresh peaches... That should've been sugar.


----------



## Leinzlove

NeeSAH: The hunger sounds great! I had that in all 3 of my 2ww! :happydance:


----------



## Scorpio23

Nessah, Im taking my temperature orally every morning before getting out of bed: Basal Body Temperature. I have a chart on Fertility Friend see link below. If ur temps stay up after OV, this could mean ur pregnant. If it drops rapidly the AF will visit. 

Leinz, i have symptoms but it could be progesterone. Tender/itchy boobs on the sides, thirst, freq urination & bloating, gas, sore throat, sinus, cramps, fatigue, hightened smell comes & goes, felt sick after eating fav soup & fav hot choc, dizziness. Im not eager to POAS but cant wait to take my temp every morning :)


----------



## hope2bmum2b

nesSAH said:


> *hope2bmum2b*: Any news yet?? You must be getting ready to test soon :dust:
> 
> All the best hun!!!

frustratingly no:growlmad:, but no change at all except i have a sickness bug which could explain all the nausea this week.:dohh:
but still no af, still sore boobs.:wacko: did test last night bfn. it cant be too soon still i feel like ive waited ages..am five days over af due. and19dpo. am i out?
once im iver this bug i will see how the symptoms progress.


----------



## nesSAH

*Leinzlove*: I hope the dizzy spells are over and you are much better today. Take it easy...hope you have a relaxing weekend ahead of you.

I am either 4dpo or 8dpo. I think I got two surges on O'....

*Scorpio*: In that case, that is exciting and promising news!!! Hehehe, glad you've got something to keep your off POAS :D

*hope2bmum2b*: Wow!~ Can you go see your health care provider? Maybe they can do a blood beta test to see if you have the pregnancy hormone?? So sorry you keep getting bfns. Hope :af: stay away and they become bfps!!! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: Love the sound of those symptoms... They all can't be progesterone. I got a great feeling I'm going to be updated with your BFP this month! :happydance: I can't wait for you to test! :) 

NeeSAH: Thanks hun! I would think its more likely that you are 4dpo. As O usually occurs after the second surge. Our bodies to gear up to O, and for some reason its not successful, so it tries again. Have you had any cramping? I also can't wait to hear about your BFP! 

Hoping2bmum2b: I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling unwell. I hope the sick bug goes away now! :hugs: Sorry for the BFN! Maybe something delayed O, this cycle. Stress, sickness, travel... nearly anything can delay it and in turn that delays AF. I still hope she has the best reason for staying away and you get your BFP! :happydance:

AFM: Dizzy spell went after about an hour. I didn't like it though. Yes, I'll be relaxing this weekend. What will you all be doing?


----------



## hope2bmum2b

Leinzlove said:


> Scorpio: Love the sound of those symptoms... They all can't be progesterone. I got a great feeling I'm going to be updated with your BFP this month! :happydance: I can't wait for you to test! :)
> 
> NeeSAH: Thanks hun! I would think its more likely that you are 4dpo. As O usually occurs after the second surge. Our bodies to gear up to O, and for some reason its not successful, so it tries again. Have you had any cramping? I also can't wait to hear about your BFP!
> 
> Hoping2bmum2b: I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling unwell. I hope the sick bug goes away now! :hugs: Sorry for the BFN! Maybe something delayed O, this cycle. Stress, sickness, travel... nearly anything can delay it and in turn that delays AF. I still hope she has the best reason for staying away and you get your BFP! :happydance:
> 
> AFM: Dizzy spell went after about an hour. I didn't like it though. Yes, I'll be relaxing this weekend. What will you all be doing?

Id love an answer. but maybe i am just more stressed than i thought i was. though have definetley been more relaxed about the whole thing this month....??
but im out, 3 bfn's. no af i dont even know exactly how late i am anymore.very! im taking a bnb break as im just frustrated that i cant relate anymore as i wont even ov this month! catch up with you all soon. baby dust! xxxx


----------



## nesSAH

So sorry hope2mum2be. Please take as much time you need but don't give up hope hun. We are all here for you when you come back but pls return soon. Praying you stay encouraged :)


----------



## nesSAH

Scorpio: how are you today? When do you test? In case I O'd on second surge I. Will be testing this coming weekend. :af: is due on 3 days for me... All the best hun:hugs:



Where is everyone else? :dust:


----------



## nesSAH

Using dh phone sorry not good at this lol. Out of town till Tomorrow


----------



## Scorpio23

Nessah, I was naughty and got a BFN yesterday. 
My temps are dropping so I'm losing hope for this month :(
Today is 11DPO and I'm not feeling pregnant.
My throat is really sore and I've been drinking alot of liquids.
I think I may be coming down with something (it is winter here are the bug is going around).

How are you feeling??


----------



## nesSAH

Drinking fluids could dilute pee. did u use early morning pee? Not over yet:Fx: I am also a bit nervous... I am getting af tyPe cramps & actually used a pad today because I was gonna be out at a BBQ all day. this is tough, but let's both keep the faith :dust:


----------



## nesSAH

Hope u feel better soon :hugs: sore throats are so yuck.


----------



## Scorpio23

The aircon in the office is super cold and I'm freezing. Doesn't help me at all :(

Ok hun I will keep the faith, thanks for the encouragement :D

I just got some AF like cramps. BUT I will remain optimistic until AF visits.

I didn't use FMU. When I got up I was busting to go. I then thought about taking a test when I noticed them in my wardrobe (hehe). It's the first test I've used from the box I bought about a month ago.

It's a new moon tomorrow so let's hope for the best. When will you test?? I'm thinking of testing on Friday.


----------



## nesSAH

me too, getting af cramps.

Not to worry! Let the count down begin. I will test saturday morning if af is late..

Praying :af: stays away for both of us till next summer!!!


----------



## nesSAH

*Great news! Got my  this morning with FMU!*

In tears and just so grateful!:cry::happydance:
Ah! Thank you ladies- I know some of you haven't been back here in a while. But, this thread and the group of ladies on here helped me a lot through my MC.

For those still waiting: don't lose faith and sending :dust: your way! :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw congrats hun! :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Nessah congrats! Yay x


----------



## nesSAH

Thanks! *Dani, Scorpio*: you are both next! Can't wait to be bump buddies :)
Ah! It's sinking in and nerves, oh nerves! Still have AF type cramps


----------



## Leinzlove

OMG!!! I saw your name, NeeSAH as the last update... And I literally prayed this would be it!!! :happydance: And here it is your BFP! I'M STOKED!! Congratulations! :happydance: Yay! :)

Scorpio: Have you tested?


----------



## Scorpio23

Sorry ladies. The witch got me. But Im ok. Im really hopeful for Cycle #2.
Cycle is 41 days & LP is 14. I feel healthier & am in a better place.
Im in the know & will do everything right :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... Scorpio! I'm happy you are positive and okay! But, I was really looking forward to your BFP update! :hugs: I hope your next cycle isn't nearly as long... and it ends with a happy & healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## nesSAH

:hugs: *Scorpio* - Cycle #2 is gonna be it! Great attitude hun! Keep us posted


----------



## Scorpio23

Hello BNB Sisters,

How are we all doing?

I just bought Evening Primrose Oil. Woah the tablets are quite large.
My CM seems to be fine but thought I'd take them anyway and hey, hopefully it will improve my hair/skin :D
On CD8 today and hoping I will OV next week as opposed to CD27.


----------



## nesSAH

Hey *Scorpio*!!! :hi:

Been thinking about ya....I thought the primrose oil was supposed to be applied manually :haha:... didn't know they had tablets.

CD 8 sounds great hun... DH and I started to BD as soon as :af: left the building and did ever other day.... have fun with it hun and here is to getting a :bfp: in cycle #2!!! :dance:


----------



## Scorpio23

Ohhhhhh manually hehe. I didnt know that. Will look into it.


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: I'm hoping this month is yours! :happydance:


----------



## nesSAH

[email protected]* scorpio*!

So, what CD are you in? When do you O? :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, Scorpio... Where are you at? We are ready to be updated with your BFP!! This cycle is the one! :happydance:


----------



## Scorpio23

Hi Ladies - I have an irregular cycle 41 days. Last cycle I ovulated on CD27. When I was pregnant I'm sure I ovulated between CD16-18.

I am on CD14 now and have been stressed out of my brain with work. But it will be better after tomorrow so I'm hoping for ovulation on the weekend or next week.

I did the BD last night. No +OPK or EWCM yet. The EPO tablets have helped with CM but it's just creamy at the moment. It's funny because DH asked me last night when it was 'time'? We haven't BD'd much this week cos I've been working late hours & have been tired.

Even though work is though I've stayed relaxed mentally. Please pray for me and BFP after Cycle 2 :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Scorpio! So happy to see you! I just know this month is the one! Even staying relaxed mentally when work is tough... just amazing!

I can't wait for you to O!!!! Come on O! And your DH is all ready to go! This is simply exciting! :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Leinz, Neesah, thats for hanging out here. Its comforting to hear from you. 
Im feeling excited today. Cant wait for the weekend. Will check CM & do OPK as soon as I get home tonight.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes! Scorpio we can't wait!:) Its gonna happen! You most definitley should be excited! Its time to concieve your miracle. The precious child you'll cherish and treasure all the days of your life. :happydance::happydance:

Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## hope2bmum2b

Hi ladies im back after a bnb break and have to say i really missed you. but needed a bit of time to relax an not think on things too much. my should of been due date has passed and no bfp for me. FINALLY got my af 10 days late in june, darn witch. but was relieved that i could atleast track my ov for july! so we have been busy for the 1st week of this month BD'ing all the time and Dh is sure we have made our baby already...:thumbup: obviously we will keep on BD'ing just to be sure. :spermy:

I am having a very positive month though and just feeling like things are good...i cant explain why but i feel up!:happydance: hope that helps things run smoothly for us. i am now 6 dpo and in the tww! 
wont test until af is late...cant see another bfn!!
i have been tasting funny things this week..thought tomatoes tasted like tabacco and my toast tasted horrible and something else that me and dh were both eating tasted off and he said it was fine. thats all though! :wacko:
im glad to see some bfp's since ive been away congratulations NESSAH! h+h 9 months. and baby dust to us all. xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Good to see ya hope2bmum2b... I hope July brings your BFP! :hugs:! You, too Scorpio.. are you getting close to O!


----------



## Scorpio23

Hope2b, baby dust - sorry to hear your Should of Been date passed.

Leinz, it looks like my new OV day is going to be CD27 as per last month. Did lots of BDing over the weekend for fun anyhow lol. They say new swimmers are developed every three months. Hopefully the new lot are ready for this upcoming weekend :)
I'm on CD19, no +OPK or EWCM yet. 

xox


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, that means anyday O is coming, Scorpio! I hope its here sooner than CD27... This is the month though, and the wait will be worth it. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Yay for BD for fun! When those kids get here it'll be reserved for bed and early morning mostly. There goes the nooners. :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey ladies, 
On one hand Im happy, got +OPK & watery CM the past two days so BDd.
On the other hand Im feeling down, my SIL went to hospital last night after MC. She lost her would of been rainbow. Weve become close & Im so sorry for her loss :'(


----------



## Leinzlove

Awww... honey I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL's loss. May you both be pregnant with your rainbows soon. :hugs:

This month is the one for you! :brat::brat::brat::brat:


----------



## Scorpio23

P.S Loving your 13+1 pic :D


----------



## Leinzlove

How are you feeling, hun? Any SS? How is your SIL doing? I'm sorry for her loss. :cry:


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey my SIL and BIL are doing quite well. They will have a cremation soon.

I think Fertility Friend site has screwed me up. I think I OV later than day 27 its actually day 29. I think I BD too early and stopped too early. I have downloaded a new app called OvuView. This sux.

So I am REALLY looking forward to Cycle 3. I will BD every second day from Cycle Day 23 and BD every day I get EWCM or OV Pain. My O Pains are very obvious now :) 
I would BD everyday but I wore out DH this cycle. Hahahaha.

If I do not get pregnant this cycle, DH would like the both of us to have tests done. I worry about my eggs. I don't think DH has problems.


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: This is not what I wanted to hear. :hugs: I still hope you got the egg... I think you O'd on CD26... based on temps and OPK! I think you got the egg. I don't understand. Do you think you haven't O'd yet?

I used Ovuview, but I gave up on it. I did better just using OPK's and BD everyday CD10-20.

I hope you don't need a cycle 3 because you are pregnant! :brat::brat::brat:


----------



## Scorpio23

I think I OV CD29. If so i dont have much of a chance.
If it was CD26/27 I did BD enough :)
Temp dropped this morning.
Its difficult as its the middle of Winter & Ive got the cold.
Collie was barking at 4am & woke me up.
Some nights DH hoggs all the blankeys lol.


----------



## Leinzlove

Girl, I think you did get the egg. And sperm can live up to 5 days... So even if it was CD29 still a good chance. It only takes one! :happydance:

Also, I concieved when I had a cold... It remained most of my 2ww. I feel so good girl! You aren't going to need that cycle 3. :)


----------



## bec01

Just jumping in to say hello!

Just seen your chart Scorpio...looks like we o'd the same day so fx for both of us this cycle!


----------



## Scorpio23

Ladies, thanks heaps for your support.

Bec, cool that we OV at the same time, baby dust..


----------



## Scorpio23

Bec, any rise in your temps today??? Hope so :D

I had a rise but I'm not going to be too excited unless it stays up tomorrow.

Hope it's not a rise due to fever :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: Now that has me excited! Nice rise, I hope it keeps on going up! :) :) :) x You have to know that one of these cycles has to be the one. :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

I have reconnected with a long lost friend. We have made plans to travel overseas late this yr. Im ttc & shes looking for work. We're both in a win/win situation at the moment, cos we both cant travel if we're successful. Travel plans have really kept me from going insane with ttc. If its not this cycle Im REALLY excited for cycle 3. Im feeling relaxed & optimistic. Life seems bright again. 

For those who were around I have another song dedication, Skyscrapper by Demi Lovato.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm excited for you also. It's gonna happen. Travel sounds fun, though. :)


----------



## bec01

my temps have just been crazy this cycle, haven't been sleeping that well though and was ill last week so not surprising really.

It's gone up slightly today so will have to see what happens tomorrow I guess....

Your chart's looking good Scorpio!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bec01: Looks like you had an implantation dip at 6dpo! :happydance:

Ladies: I think I'm going to hear about both of your BFP's this month! :happydance:


----------



## aleshy7

I just wanted to post an update for myself! I had a MC in March and currently a little over 9 weeks pregnant again! So excited that it happened so quickly. First official appt is this Friday! Wish me luck!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! Aleshy7! Great news! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## bec01

congratulations Aleshy7!!

Leinzlove - here's hoping but I don't know, temp went up a little this morning but I was hoping for a bigger rise. BFN this morning. Good luck with the scan today!


----------



## Leinzlove

bec01: Any rise is good! Lets not see a drop. :hugs: It's definitley to early to see a BFP! I'm hoping you're about to see yours :happydance:!

Thanks hun! I'm very excited about my scan. I think team :blue:! :)


----------



## bec01

Thanks but I keep thinking if I did implant two days ago then there should at least be a hint of a BFP!!

I hate feeling like this, if I was reading this from anyone else on here I'd be like "yeah, it's def too early, she needs to chill out" but when it's me all logic flies out of the window!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bec01: That is not so! It takes longer for some. And most often the BFP doesn't show up until 12dpo. It also depends on how sensitive your pg test is. 8dpo is really early for a bfp... So is 9dpo. I've had a BFN morning of 9dpo and BFP that same night. I've had BFN 10dpo FMU and BFP that same night.

Hang in there, girl! This month has to be it! :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

Aleshy, best of luck to you xo

Bec01, how are you today? My temp dropped :( if it's down tomorrow I know AF will be coming...

I've already calculated my BD days for next cycle hehe. I'm 100% prepared.
DH wants to have tests done if I get AF. I will organise to have them done straight away. I wanted to wait til end of year to do any test but DH said that's too far away.


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: I did not want to hear about your temp drop! I'm truly hoping cycle 3 is it... I also agree with DH, get tests and get pregnant. Lots of :hugs:!

I hate updating my status in here! I just want you to join me sooo bad! However, its to good not to share... My bump is :pink:!


----------



## bec01

Congratulations Leinzlove!! How exciting!

Scorpio - don't give up just yet, you can always get a rogue temp, especially if you temp orally....mine's about stayed the same as yesterday, was hoping for a nice big spike though

We will probably go back to the doctors if nothing's happened in two months' time, that will be 6 months since the mmc which seems to be the advice over here at my age. Although hopefully neither of us will need that!


----------



## Leinzlove

I truly hope not, ladies! I truly hope you are both pregnant right now!


----------



## Scorpio23

Bec, good luck and keep me updated. My AF is due on Wed.

Leinz, awwww a lil girl congratulations :)

Yes I do temp orally. I know it's not as accurate but it's more convenient.

I'm not really symptom spotting but I've been eating ALOT the past few days.
I've been getting acne also which is usually a sign of AF.


----------



## bec01

I'm the same with temping, it's just about all I can manage to do to reach across and put the thermometer in my mouth most mornings, never mind anything more.....complicated!

Not sure when AF is due for me, I would normally say next Tuesday but came super early at 10dpo last month so who knows. Also took agnus castus up to O this month.


----------



## bec01

Oh god girls......had faint but very visible lines on two superdrug tests (10 mlu ones) with 2nd and 3rd mu.......scared!!!


----------



## bec01

And a faint but definitely there and pink on a frer!!


----------



## Khloeee

Hi folks, do you mind if I join you?

Technically I MCed in April (Easter weekend, I was 6 weeks), but it's near enough to March and couldn't see an active April post. 

You may have seen my other post further down the page. We are TTC but my cycles are still all over the place, 21 days with virtually no luteal phase (5 days at most). I'm desperate to get pregnant, getting really depressed when AF shows up, worried that it's going to take forever, and still very sad about my loss. All in all, i'm not doing so great so it would be lovely to chat with others about our experiences. 

Currently in the middle of TWW but not holding out much hope because of my short luteal phase. Next cycle will be cycle no. 4 post MC


----------



## bec01

Hi Chloe, sorry for your loss. I just read your other thread. As you can see above I've got my bfp today on my 5th cycle after my mmc, just praying it's not another chemical as had one a couple of cycles ago. My cycles have been all over the place as well and my lp last month went from 14 days to just ten so I was totally discouraged and thought it was never going to happen for us. 

I think sometimes it doses take a few cycles for things to settle down. Have you spoken to your doctor yet about your short lp as perhaps they could do progesterone tests? I know B6 and agnus castus can help to lengthen cycles as well?


----------



## Khloeee

Thank you, and congrats on your BFP, that's great news!

I haven't yet been to the doctor as I'm sure they will just shrug it off as part of the MC and say 'these things take time'. But I will consider it if I have another weird cycle. Will also think about taking a vitamin B complex to see if that helps. Kind of just wanted to see if things got back to normal of their own accord before I start messing with things even more, if you know what I mean?


----------



## Leinzlove

Bec01: OMG!!!! Yay for your BFP! I've been waiting for this! Congratulations! :brat::brat::brat::brat:

Chloe: Welcome! I took B6, as I had a short LP after my MMC in March. I fell pg straight away. I'm not sure if the B6 helped... But it can't hurt, it's even safe during pregnancy and I'm still taking it. :) I hope this 2ww is the one. Lots and Lots of :hugs:

Scorpio: Ready to hear about your BFP! :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Bec, congrats :D


----------



## bec01

thank you, sounds awful but I don't think either of us dare get too excited yet! Got a 1-2 on a digi today so felt a bit better but can't help worrying.

Good luck for yours Scorpio, when are you testing?


----------



## Khloeee

Second week of TWW is d-r-a-g-g-i-n-g. Keep getting tempted to test but I know there's absolutely no point at 7 DPO.

But at least I've got to 7 DPO for once since my MC in April!! And ovulation was 4 days later than the past few months so hoping it's a sign that my cycles are evening out again. 

If I have a longer luteal phase this cycle I may just start holding out hope that a pregnancy could be on the cards in the next few months. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## janelleybean

Hi ladies. I am new to this sort of thing. My husband and I were blessed with a son back in 2010 and decided to try again (hoping for a girl) this year. We were over the moon excited when we found out that we were pregnant in May, but I miscarried at 5 weeks. So, it's been sort of rough. We decided to start trying again this month. My periods have been sort of bananas lately. They were usually every 24 days, but since the MC they range from 25-28. So, no idea when I'm ovulating. I've been following a fertility calculator calendar on a website, to see when I ovulate, which was either yesterday or this coming Wednesday. We've just been bedding like crazy hoping we get lucky this month. According to the website I am on CD13. I'm not too sure what all of this means, but I'm hoping we conceive. I've read that they call a pregnancy after a miscarriage a "rainbow pregnancy". I need a rainbow pregnancy. I'm trying not to stress or put too much thought into it, but it's so hard. I'm scared I will miscarry again or not conceive. We got pregnant so easy with our son, as well as in May. Yesterday I was experiencing some mild period like cramps which I know is supposed to be a sign of ovulation, but I really don't pay that much attention to my body, unless we're trying to conceive. It seems like I notice every little thing now and put entirely too much thought into it. Good luck to everyone, and hopefully we all get BFP's and have healthy pregnancies. :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Khloeee: I just love your name! I named my DD Chloe, also. :) I'm glad you made it to 7dpo... I'm hoping that you are about to see your BFP! :hugs:

janelleybean: I'm sorry to hear of your loss! :hugs: I just made sure I BD'd every day between CD10-20. That should sperminate your egg. :hugs:

Scorpio: Testing?? I can't wait to be updated with your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Khloeee

Hi Janelleybean, I also had a son in 2010 (very easy conception - well, must have been seeing as he thwarted our contraception!) and then MC in April while TTC number 2. My cycles are still not back to normal (although I have seen an improvement this month), I'm almost into cycle 4 now. Because my cycles are still all over the place, I've been using ovulation sticks to give me a better idea of when I am about to ovulate. For good measure, we've been BDing every other day from end of period, stepping up to every day for about a week once I start getting faint lines on the ovulation tests. Charting your basal temperature is another good way to see when you are ovulating (I've not tried this one yet). Fingers crossed your cycles get back to normal soon and you get that BFP!

Leinzlove - Thank you. I think my mum did a good job naming me as I don't have any problems with my name : ) (although god knows why she picked Edwina as a middle name?!)


----------



## Scorpio23

Leinz, sorry to say I got AF this morning.
Need to talk to DH tonight about having tests done.
Im going to BD later this cycle as DH gets tired lol.
Need to BD on CD27 (FF says this is my OV date).

Im gonna take a BnB break this Cycle. 

Good luck to everyone & I hope there r a few BFP updates when I get back :)


----------



## janelleybean

Khloeee said:


> Hi Janelleybean, I also had a son in 2010 (very easy conception - well, must have been seeing as he thwarted our contraception!) and then MC in April while TTC number 2. My cycles are still not back to normal (although I have seen an improvement this month), I'm almost into cycle 4 now. Because my cycles are still all over the place, I've been using ovulation sticks to give me a better idea of when I am about to ovulate. For good measure, we've been BDing every other day from end of period, stepping up to every day for about a week once I start getting faint lines on the ovulation tests. Charting your basal temperature is another good way to see when you are ovulating (I've not tried this one yet). Fingers crossed your cycles get back to normal soon and you get that BFP!

I'm afraid to try the ovulation sticks because I'm afraid I will get too frustrated with them and stress out. I might look in to a bit further is we don't succeed this month. We've been bedding everyday since the end of my period. I'm not sure when I ovulated, or if I have yet, but I woke up this morning with a terrible headache and sore breast. I'm trying to be optimistic and hope it's a good sign. ...Maybe I ovulated earlier? :shrug:

I've read about women using OPK to detect early pregnancy. Has anyone of this thread had any success with that?


----------



## Khloeee

You know what, I totally get what you mean about getting frustrated with the OPKs. It was only when I started using them that I panicked about my cycles being messed up and wondered why ovulation was happening so soon before AF. If I could go back and NOT use OPKs, I might do that and save the stress. I'd still be BDing every other day and be in the same place as I am now, but perhaps I'd be less worried that there was something wrong with my body.


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: Noooo! I'm sorry the ugly :witch: showed her face. You should be ok, just BD when the O test becomes nearly positive every other day for a bit. That should do it! :hugs:

janelleybean: OPK's weren't positive for me for days after I got my BFP! I hope you O'd earlier and are pregnant right now. :happydance:

Khloee: I couldn't stand not using OPK's because if I didn't know when I O'd. I didn't know when AF was late or when I could start pg test. I went crazy thinking I was pg every cycle... when it wasn't even possible to be pg yet. I hope you get pregnant soon. And if it doesn't happen soon. I'd go to the DR. I've heard your body should return to normal within 3 months of MC. :hugs:

They can be confusing though... I also just kept BD especially between CD10-20. My DD is Chloe Noreen... You do have an unusual middle name. :)


----------



## janelleybean

Thanks Leinzlove. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that I did ovulate early, but I'm going to be BDing for the next couple of days, just in case. I will keep you all updated if I start to feel pregnant.


----------



## Leinzlove

Please do! BD is the best way of getting pregnant! :happydance: I truly hope this month is it. :)


----------



## Khloeee

I've made it to 9 DPO with no AF yet. Woohoo! 

I can feel it coming though. Very crampy which usually happens the day before. Even so, I'm just happy to have a longer luteal phase this month.


----------



## bec01

That's brilliant Chloe, shows that your cycle must be sorting itself out. You never know, this might be your month!


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope its implantation cramping, hun. It just may well be at 9dpo. :happydance: Either way its good your LP is getting longer, again. :happydance:


----------



## janelleybean

Khloe- you're not out until the :witch: shows. I wish you the best of luck and please keep us all posted! Maybe we could get our BFP together!? I've got my fingers crossed!

When I was pregnant with my son, I had horrible cramps and I thought for sure I was out. Never say never. :hugs:


----------



## Khloeee

Little update: I got impatient and did a first response test at 9DPO. Very suprised to see a faint but definite positive. Am now 13DPO, have tested a few times since with normal HCG tests and the test line is getting darker. Really wasn't expecting it this month. Still unconvinced as I didn't think it was possible to get a clear positive at 9DPO, but all my fingers are crossed.


----------



## bec01

YAY CHLOE!!!! 

Congratulations! I got my BFP at 9 dpo and it was faint but definitely positive so it is possible!!


----------



## Khloeee

Oh that's reassuring to know that you got a positive at 9DPO. Part of me thought it might not be a pregnancy at all and just my cycles being funny. Hoping I'll feel a little less nervous about everything once I've had a scan at 6 or 7 weeks (EPU said I should go for an early scan because of my recent MC). Hope you are feeling OK, this TTC/early pregnancy stuff is all so nervewracking.


----------



## bec01

A line is a line Chloe! 

Yes it is nervewracking, I'm a nervous wreck as well. I'm going to book my early scan for 8 weeks I think, if I see a heartbeat then I think I'll be a bit more reassured that bit later. I keep thinking that I can't change what's going to happen but I can try and minimise later stress!


----------



## MCC1010

I also miscarried in March. (10th) My doctor said I could start trying again as soon as I had a regular cycle. We pretty much started trying right away. I do OPKs every month. I usually didn't start taking them until around day 11 and sometimes later. I had been getting the surge around day 17-19, which is really late. This time, the surge was on CD9, which is strange. We went with it anyway, but I kept testing. I saw another surge on CD16, 17, and 18. Today is CD19. I talk the Clear Blue digital and no smiley today. The First Response though showed a strong positive. I am so confused. I spoke with my doctor after CD16. Of course she said this isn't normal and wants to blood test next cycle to see if I'm actually ovulating. I'm getting pretty frustrated. I want a little one so badly. I really just want something to go right. Sorry, just needed to vent. Has anyone else had the multiple positive OPKs?


----------



## Leinzlove

Khloeee: Congrats on your BFP! I also got mine at 9dpo. :)

MCC1010: There might not be anything wrong as long as it doens't happen every cycle. I've had more than one surge before. Your body gears up to O and for some reason doesn't, so tries to again and does. Anything stress, illiness can cause this and reasons that are unknown. Hence: It's also why they say positive OPKs don't tell you if you ovulated for sure or not. I hope you fall pregnant fast. :hugs:


----------



## Khloeee

Hi MCC1010, I havent experienced two surges, but I think it is possible. And like Leinzlove said, OPKs can indicate when you might be about to ovulate, but can't tell you if you HAVE ovulated. I find this part very frustrating, I don't think I was ovulating for a few months after my MC.

Also, am I reading right that you had a positive pregnancy test? Could that be a good sign? (I'm new to all of this but I would think if you are reading positive for HCG then you are pregnant?)


----------



## MCC1010

Oops, sorry I had a few First Reponse Ovulation predictor tests left from last month. I had changed to Clear Blue because I had a hard time with First Response. I took the Clear Blue ovulation test first and then (just because my cycle has been strange) I took the First Response ovulation test. The Clear Blue did not show a smiley, but on the First Response the second line was darker than the control line. I think I am just making this worse on myself by continuing to take the OPKs. I guess I will be visiting the doctor next cycle. Thanks for your comments ladies. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Khloeee

Ah I see. Sorry, I saw you'd written First Response, and I immediately thought Pregnancy test... didn't know they did ovulation tests too. I'd stick with one brand, less confusing that way and I think they all have different sensitivity levels, etc. I've been using the cheap ones that you can buy on Ebay/Amazon.


----------



## Khloeee

Hi ladies. I started bleeding last night. Had bad feeling about this pregnancy for the past few days as just didn't feel pregnant any more. Looks like this one isn't going to stick. Can't believe it's happening again.


----------



## bec01

Oh Chloe I'm sorry :(

How heavy is the bleeding? Are you in any pain?

xx


----------



## Khloeee

No pain at all yet. So far much less bleeding and pain than last time. Had dull backache two days ago. Not sure whether there will be worst to come. 

I think a short luteal phase is definitely my issue, seems this time it was enough to get me pregnant, but not enough to keep me pregnant and ensure that the egg could burrow securely into my lining. Have read up a lot this morning. Am going to take Agnus castus and a Vit B complex, and also try and encourage my son to breastfeed less as I read that can be a contributing factor and he still feeds around 4 times a day.

Now just not sure whether to wait a few cycles before TTC again. I'm worried that the same thing will happen again if I don't allow my cycles some time to lengthen. But I'm so impatient to keep going.... I wanted a two year age gap between children, now it looks like we will be lucky to get a 3 year gap. I hate that this is all out of my control.


----------



## bec01

Have you spoken to your doctor's out of hours service or gone to a&e? Don't want to give you false hope but some bleeding can turn out to be normal? xx


----------



## Khloeee

No I haven't, the only thing they can do at this point is a blood test to check for HCG (I'm too early to see anything on a scan), I'll go to the walk-in EPU tomorrow to get everything confirmed, but it looks very much like this MC has completed naturally (or will do in the next few days). There's no danger of getting my hopes up, I know this pregnancy is done. Test lines have been fading over the past few days and this morning's one was barely there. It will probably be negative when they test at the EPU. For the past four days I have not felt tired, sick, light headed or needed to pee often... all the symptoms I had up until that point. I didn't feel pregnant any more, so seeing the start of the blood last night confirmed what I was waiting for.


----------



## bec01

I'm so sorry Chloe. Please don't give up, it will happen xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Khloee: I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: This is so cruel! Don't ever give up. I don't think you need to wait to concieve. Maybe talk to your Dr. explain all this... and see if he will help.


----------



## MCC1010

Oh Khloe, I am so sorry. I know what you mean about just knowing. Eventhough it was my first pregnancy and miscarriage, I knew. I didn't have the urge to put my hand on my belly one day and then I started spotting. I went to the ER and they told me there was a 50% chance because of low implantation. I think that I also have a short luteal phase and plan on addressing this with my doctor. I hope you have good luck soon!


----------



## Khloeee

Thanks guys. The MC completed very straight forwardly. Now to wait one cycle until TTC again...

I've started taking B6 and also agnus castus (although still unsure if I really need this one... says its good for luteal phase defects but most people seem to use it to regulate ovulation - mine is already pretty regular on day 14 or 15). Let's see if this helps my short luteal phase. Almost no point trying to get pregnant as it is, it will always end in MC until I can legnthen my cycle.


----------



## bec01

Hi Chloe, I took agnus castus up to o in the cycle I got my BFP after my lp went haywire. Don't know if it would have lengthened it obviously but it did seem to delay my o for a couple of days. Seems to have done something good anyway!

Hope you're doing OK xx


----------



## Khloeee

bec01 said:


> Hi Chloe, I took agnus castus up to o in the cycle I got my BFP after my lp went haywire. Don't know if it would have lengthened it obviously but it did seem to delay my o for a couple of days. Seems to have done something good anyway!
> 
> Hope you're doing OK xx

Thanks! Did you take B6 too? I'm a bit wary of it delaying ovulation, 14 days is fine for me. But I suppose I won't know until I try Agnus castus, so I'm just going to take a low dose for now. 

This MC has not been as sad as my last one, but it's been about 10 x more frustrating because I didn't think it would happen again. At least I know my short luteal phase is a defininte issue now. I am OK though.


----------



## bec01

I didn't take B6 but was going to if all else failed. I also used preseed that cycle. Are you going to speak to your doctor about your lp?


----------



## Khloeee

I spoke to my GP last week. Explained my short LP and that I was sure that was the reason for both MCs, asked for hormone tests but she won't refer me unless I've had 3 MCs. I am getting a blood test next week to check my thyroid and a few other things though.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hi Ladies.
It's been a bit quiet in here. Hope everyone is ok.
Sticky baby dust to all xxoo


----------



## Khloeee

Hi Scorpio, it has been a bit quiet hasn't it?? Think August is a bit of a quiet month in general, and we have a bank holiday over here in the UK so hopefully everyone is out and about enjoying their long weekend : )

No news here, still waiting to ovulate in my first cycle post-chemical. Feel like all I do these days is wait to ovulate!!


----------



## Scorpio23

I feel you on the waiting around for OV.

Any new ideas for TTC this month? I'm just taking Vitamins B6, C & D Plus Folic Acid as per usual. Charting daily still and trying to stress less.

I can't pinpoint exactly when OV was but it had to have been in the past 3-4 days.
Unfortunately DH wasn't up for BD. Only BD'd twice. 

I'm having my first blood test tomorrow (doing fertility tests). There's another 2 tests in the following few weeks. Then we get results on Sept 25. I'm anxious and worried at the same time.

My would of been due date is 21 Sept. Makes me really sad as I wuld have been going off on maternity leave right about now :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies! I hope this cycle is the one. :hugs: Scorpio: Your chart is looking impressive. :)


----------



## Khloeee

Scorpio23 said:


> Any new ideas for TTC this month? I'm just taking Vitamins B6, C & D Plus Folic Acid as per usual. Charting daily still and trying to stress less.

I'm taking all sorts of things, all of which I started this cycle:

Cod liver oil (for Vit A and D)
B-100 complex
Vit C & zinc
Royal Jelly
Agnus Castus
1 x baby aspirin daily

Anxious to see whether any of these things will have an effect on my short LP.... but I need to OV first!


----------



## Leinzlove

Sounds like a wonderful plan. I hope you fall pg with your forever baby, straight away. :hugs:


----------



## Khloeee

Is anyone good at interpteting blood test results? Just got mine back. They've tested LH, FSH, prolactin and Oestradiol too. I thought they were just testing my thyroid. She said my levels were all normal but I have no idea what the figures mean?!

My results:
LH: 3.7
FSH: 3.7
Oestradiol: 232
Prolactin: 132

The test was done on CD9 (straight after chemical pregnancy). From today's OPK, it looks like I will ovulate tomorrow (CD18). I know they should have done the test earlier in my cycle, but I didn't realise they were testing for LH/FSH too, and the GP insisted I wait another week before the blood test to make sure any imbalances from the chemical had died down.


----------



## Leinzlove

No help here, hun! :hugs: Yay for O and time to BD! :wohoo: Khloee, I hope this month is the one. :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Can't help with blood test. I'm just starting fertility tests on the weekend so might know more later this month when i get my results.


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: NOOOOO! I don't think you will be starting fertility tests! Your chart is looking like BFP! :happydance: Todays temp was higher than any temp you had last cycle. :wohoo:


----------



## Scorpio23

Leinz, god love you for your positiveness and support. It's great to hear from you regularly.

I'm scared that my temps are high because I'm sick. How do you know if the high temps are due to sickness or pregnancy?? Sigh the suspense LOL!! 

I will have to do a google search on temps and the cold.

I'm not eager to POS, but more eager to know if I can take some cold & flu tablets.
Staying away from OTC pills is really hard at the moment.


----------



## Leinzlove

Let me see what my Dr. reccommends for a cold. I have a sheet he gave me early on. Also, for pain or fever I know tylenol is safe. I actually fell pregnant with a nasty cold in my 2ww. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

MINOR COLDS: require extra rest and plenty of liquids. If sinus congestion or drainage is a problem, you may use an over the counter decongestant or antihistamine such as Chlortrimeton, Sinutab, Sudafed, Coricidin-D, Dimacol, or Tylenol Cold & Flu for a short period of 3-5 days. Do not use these products if you have high blood pressure or after 34 weeks of PG. Saline nose spray may be used. If fever is higher than 101 degrees call Dr. office or hospital.


----------



## Scorpio23

I took two tablets last night with dinner. Still feeling horrible.
I will take two more tablets tonight and tomorrow and then stop after that.

:)


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope you get to feeling better soon. I'm looking forward to seeing your BFP. :hugs:


----------



## Khloeee

Sorry you're feeling ill Scorpio. It's not fun, especially when you can't take cold and flu medicine!

Do you guys temp? This is my first month doing it. I had a really light OPK (and then the line disappeared the next day, I usually get 2 days of dark positive lines). So I didn't think I'd OVed, but temps have gone up now...so I'm really confused. Do they rise even when you don't ovulate?


----------



## Scorpio23

I had a rise this month and didnt OV. I knew i didnt cos I had no EWCM & didnt get a +OPK. If ur temp stays up for 3-4 days u probably did OV. If not, it is possible u could OV later on.


----------



## Scorpio23

To explain further, I OV later on. I have a 40 day cycle with CD27 OV.


----------



## Khloeee

OK thanks Scorpio. I had good EWCM this month. It's just the 'almost' positive OPK that has thrown me. Although I did start taking a B6 complex this month ( for my short luteal phase ), so maybe that has caused my surge to be much shorter than usual and I just missed my OPK peak as I only test once a day. Guess I just wait to see if my temps stay up.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Khloeee,
How did u go with ur temp today?


----------



## Khloeee

Haha, you're fast! I've just woken up and recorded it. It's still up there and I've got crosshairs! But...I'm concerned that my coverline temp is so high, from FF's calculations my post OV shift isn't that much. Worried that's a sign of not much progesterone?


----------



## janelleybean

Hi ladies. Just thought I would update you. I received a BFP at 11DPO, went in to have my hcg levels tested at 12DPO and they came back at 591. at 14DPO it came back at 1679. I thought that was kind of high for not having even missed my period yet, but I have an ultrasound scheduled for Oct. 12th at 9am to see if there is one baby or two. Has anyone else received a BFP?


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Janelleybean! :wohoo:

I got my BFP in May.


----------



## Khloeee

Congrats Janellybean!! 

I got (another) BFP a few weeks ago, so am currently just over 5 weeks. Bit cautious after my previous losses, if I make it past 6 weeks I might just start to think that it could actually be happening.


----------



## Leinzlove

KHLOEE: I'm disapointed you are just updating me with this beautiful BFP news, now! But, I'm overjoyed and so happy that your bump is joining mine! I also was worried and its hard being pregnant after loss... But look at me 2nd trimester and counting! This baby is going to be your forever. Congratulations! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

SCORPIO: I hope you will be joining us any day and telling us you've gotten your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: Ladies!!
Congrats to the newest :bfp: Happy and Healthy 9 months to you all.

*Scorpio*: How are you doing hun? Been a while I've been here, but want to encourage all the ladies still waiting... keep the faith! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

You beat me here, NeeSAH! :) I'm also wondering... How Scorpio is doing. :) I keep feeling that anyday she'll come rushing back here with her BFP!


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Ladies,

Thanks for your concern. I haven't got my BFP 'yet' but I'm really hopeful for this cycle.
I have a 39 day cycle so takes a bit longer than the average woman. FS says 39 days is normal as some woman are just designed this way. I do ovulate monthly which I am really thankful for that.

I'm off to Hong Kong next week and this is when I will be ovulating. I have already told DH in advanced and so I hope he doesnt feel pressured when away. I will be there for 9 days and I'm super pumped to try for a HK baby :D

Personally I think I am in a better place now and am truly ready to try again. I don't feel angry or jealous when I see babies or pregnant woman. I just look at them in awwww.

If I still get AF at end of Nov, then DH will need to go to FS for SA and I will need to check my tubes for any blockages. 

Nessah, Leinz, all other pregnant ladies: How are you all doing? Missed you guys {{hugs}}


----------



## Leinzlove

Scorpio: I got all excited, when I saw that you had posted here. :) I have missed you! I hope you don't need any of the extra stuff... because November is the month. :hugs: And if it isn't, I'm very very happy that you are closer to your forever baby.

A HK baby sounds lovely. I'm happy you've already told hubby that it'll be time to get busy. 

Nothing much here. DH and I bought a house, and we are waiting for it to close. :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Ohhhh a new house congrats. DH & I are trying to sell our house & once its sold we'll be looking for a bigger place (need room for lots of babies).

Selling the house has kept me preoccupied for the past few months.


----------



## Leinzlove

The house is taking forever. It was extended 3 weeks because they needed our property lines drawn up with confusion when they were drawing up the deed.

Well, today the realtor contacted us and we go in for more paperwork. They are extending it another 2 weeks because it still hasn't been surveryed.

However, DH and I went there a few days ago and stakes are everywhere. :( So, who knows what is going on.

I hope you are busy Scorpio... Getting pregnant! :)


----------



## nesSAH

*Scorpio*!!! Awesome hearing from you hun!
Glad you are doing great! Keep us updated- we really are rooting for ya and praying you get that rainbow bfp news this year! :hugs:


AFM, I'm doing great, can't complain :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Its a BFP :D


----------



## bec01

Congratulations Scorpio!! Am so happy for you! x


----------



## nesSAH

Scorpio23 said:


> Its a BFP :D

*SCORPIO!!!!!!!!!!!!* :yipee: :dance:

Yeah!!!!!!!!! This is the best news ever!!! Woohoo!!! :hugs:
Details pls :D Cycle date? did you do anything different? wohoo!!


----------



## Scorpio23

I had a week to go before holidays so was stressed at work.
I ended up catching the cold/flu, was so so sick.
I noticed EWCM between CD14 and 19. I usually OV around CD27. 
I BD twice on CD14 and CD19. And I did BD the first two nights on holiday in HK.
I couldnt BD between CD15 & 18 as DH was working double shift at work.

When in HK I just enjoyed myself. I didnt think I could be pregnant. Thought the EWCM I saw was due to antibiotics or cough syrup. I did feel symptoms but thought it was just me being crazy.
I took a test the day I got home. Got a BFN. But yestetday I had a feeling to take another test. BFP with FMU. I didnt wait for results. It was instant.


----------



## Scorpio23

I had stopped temping and symptom spotting (plus I had no internet on phone in HK).

I guess relaxation is the key.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes! Yes! Yes! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Such wonderful news! I'm soooo happy for you! Congratulations! :) :) :) :) x

I'm so over the moon! Literally dancing! :)


----------



## Khloeee

Yay!! Congrats Scorpio!


----------



## Scorpio23

Im feeling a bit numb. I cried a few times. Im happy but a bit freaked out too.
Looking forward to the scan in a few weeks.

Thanks everyone for your support and still coming onto this thread even though u got ur BFP's.


----------



## Leinzlove

It's hard being PAL! But, your rainbow baby has been concieved! :) :) :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Congrats Scorpio!!! ;)


----------



## Scorpio23

Hello ladies. Are you all still here? Sorry for the absence. Just been so busy the past 7 months.


----------



## bec01

Hi Scorpio! Congratulations, Leon is beautiful. Hope you're well xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww yayayay! Congratulations on Leon! I'm so happy that we got our sweet rainbows! June babies are amazing, I know! I am one! :wohoo: :) 

How are you both doing?


----------



## celine

Ive just spent most of today reading this thread gathering hope :) im losing my baby as i type...started bleeding 4 years to the hour that i first saw blood in the toilet that meant my son was on his way, fast forward four years and blood in the toilet means im losing my baby.

I want to ttc right away, im just waiting for the bleeds to stop.


----------



## Scorpio23

Sorry for your loss Celine


----------



## bec01

Hi Celine, sorry for your loss x


----------



## Scorpio23

Leinz: im having a hard time. Still @ the hospital. Leon needs to be able to suck feed before he can go home. My milk came in on day 5 and he sucks well. But its hard for preemies. Their reflexes havent developed yet. Its sad as hes in the nursery & I dont have him in the room with me. 
Im remaining positive & know that he'll eventually get there. Just sux!

How are your lil ones?


----------



## Leinzlove

Celine: I'm sorry for your loss. That breaks my heart. Its so painful, I still grieve and I have my rainbow... Oh the sweet day you hold your rainbow for the first time. That will be so amazing! It never goes away, your loss, you'll have that forever. I have a panda and some things I got during my pregnancy. I bought an angel statue... These things make me feel better. I wish you a rainbow straight away! :hugs:

I'm very sorry to hear you are having a hard time. I also had to work on feeding before Chloe could go home. She was separated from me at birth to be plighted to a NICU. I joined her the next day after my Dr. released me. Tests were ran and we learned how to special feed her. She had major surgeries at 2 months, 4 months & 10 months. 

It is a hard time... But babies catch on fast and you'll be taking Leon home in no time. :) He is sooo cute!


----------



## Scorpio23

Leinz: <hugs> must be hard seeing ur lil ones go thu surgery that early.
Looks like I might be going home soon i will find out more tomorrow :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! I hope you are going home today!! Keep up updated! :)


----------



## Scorpio23

The nurse who does graveyard shift said we're ready to go home. So fingers crossed the morning shift nurse and pediatrician give the ok. DH is still working so I wont be able to go til after business hours. Im nervous & excited. Leon spent last night with me. It was good practice. 

I feel home sick and miss my DH, furr babies and my bed hehe.


----------



## Leinzlove

I bet. I hope you are home now! :) It will be wonderful to get in a routine. Keep in touch, hun!


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey I did get to go home as planned. The past month has been a blur.

Im so happy I am home with my rainbow baby. 
The day I went into labour it rained & the view from my window revealed a double rainbow.
I felt it was a sign that everything would be ok :)


----------

